# Bangladesh Military Thread



## leonblack08

This is the thread about Bangladesh Military,its purchases and upgrades,as suggested by Neo sir.So BD members keep posting on this with appropriate content.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PAFAce

The Moderators have done an excellent job creating this category.

The defence of Bangladesh is very important to me personally, as I have very close family friends there (we are so close, we are practically family). Also, some of my closest friends are Bangladeshi. I always joke with them, calling them East Pakistanis, but it's all for good fun. Therefore, you can bet I will be checking back on this thread. 

Here's hoping the best for Bangladesh, and for Pak-Bangla relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## leonblack08

Bangladesh ordered Type 88 (PLZ-45) Self-Propelled Howitzer.

*Type 88 (PLZ-45) Self-Propelled Howitzer*

China North Industries Group Corporation (CNGC) developed the PLZ45/Type 88 155mm self-propelled gun-howitzer system in the early 1990s for the export market. The artillery system is armed with a 155mm main gun derived from the Type 89 (PLL01) 155mm/45-calibre towed gun-howitzer, mounted on a newly-developed tracked chassis. China obtained the 155mm/45-calibre howitzer technology from Austria in the 1980s, and developed its own 155mm/45-calibre howitzer.

*Armament*

Operated by a crew of five, the PLZ45 is armed with a 155mm, 45-calibre main gun, with a semi-automatic loader and an electrically controlled and hydraulically operated rammer that enables projectile loading to take place at any angle of elevation with the charge being loaded manually. The turret has an elevation of +72 to -3 degrees with 360 degree traverse. The PLZ45 is powered by a 520hp turbocharged diesel, giving a max road speed of 40km/h.

Secondary weapons include a roof-mounted W-85 12.7mm anti-aircraft machine gun and two sets of four-barrel smoke grenade launchers on the turret's side.

Ammunitions are stored at the rear of the turret. A total of 30 rounds for the gun-howitzer and 480 rounds for the machine gun are carried onboard. 24 howitzer rounds are carried in the loader and 6 rounds on the right side below the loader.

The fire-control system of the PLZ45 includes an automatic laying system, optical sighting system, gun orientation and navigation system, and a GPG receiver.

*Munitions*

The PLZ45 fires a range of Extended Range Full Bore (ERFB) ammunition, including High Explosive (ERFB/HE), Base Bleed High Explosive (ERFB-BB/HE), ERFB-BB/RA, ERFB/WP, ERFB/Illuminating, ERFB/Smoke, and ERFB-BB/Cargo.

China obtained the Russian Krasnopol laser-guided projectile technology in the 1990s, and has successfully developed its own 152/155mm laser-guided ammunitions. Designed to defeat armoured vehicles and weapon emplacements, the projectile has inertial mid-course guidance and semi-active laser homing. The projectile has a range of 3~20km, and can hit a target by the first shot without registration.

*Components*

A standard PLZ45 battalion consists of 3 batteries, each with 6 PLZ45 self-propelled gun-howitzers (SPGH) and 6 PCZ45 ammunition support vehicles (ASV). Each battery has a battery command post and 3 battery reconnaissance vehicles (BRV), both of which are based on the Type 85 APC. These are supported by W653A armoured recovery vehicles, 704-1 artillery locating and fire correction radar, 702-D meteorological radar, and fire support maintenance vehicles.

*Status*

The Bangladesh Army has ordered a number of complete PLZ-45 battalions. Deliveries are expected to be complete by 2011.

Artillery units based at Chittagong, Ghatail and Savar cantonments will be equipped with the new self-propelled gun howitzers. 

Source:BdMilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

Leon, thank you for opening a thread on Bangladesh military. All the latest procurement news regarding Bangladesh military will be gathered here...


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## leonblack08

Thanks wangrong for the pics and specifications.

Khaled bhai,does Bangladesh Ordnance Factory produces 155mm projectiles,or they will?I read it somewhere that BD will produce it with Pakistan's help.Is it true?


----------



## leonblack08

*Rab seeks modern equipment to fight extremism*
Star Online Report

Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) has urged the government for raising its strength by equipping it with the modern air and naval facilities to combat crime and extremism of the country.

Director General of the Rab Hasan Mahmood Khandkar said this while attending a ceremony in observance of its 5th founding anniversary in the city this (Thursday) morning.

He also said Rab would become an efficient force to serve the country and its people if it is facilitated with the modern equipment, ATN Bangla.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

The helicopter RAB suppose to buy was cancelled, on the ground of silly reason. The committee found that there were no water/food bag supplied with the helicopter which could be purchased for 1000 taka. Bunch of Morons....


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## TopCat

I know Machine tools factory is handed over to BA. What are they doing there now a days? Did they merge it with BOF?
I am familiar with Machine tools factory as I had my undergrad training there.


----------



## idune

BMTF now a days making eco car parking lifts. This factory has lots of potential but not been used to the fullest.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

khaled_m_ali said:


> 1. Actually China will be providing ToT for manufacture of 155mm artillery shells at BOF. China is the manufacturer of the PLZ-45s.
> 
> 2. Bangladesh was supposedly to receive assistance from Pakistan for manufacturing 122mm shells, that is all I have heard, nothing further about the matter. BOF has already been producing 122m shells with ToT from China.
> 
> 3. Bangladesh Army will be inducting hundreds of artillery pieces till 2011; they will include 155mm PLZ-45/Type-88 and 122mm Type-96 as well MBRLs from China.
> 
> 4. Bangladesh Army curently procures 120mm tank weapons including ATGMs and tank ammunition from Ukraine. The ATGM procured is a Ukrainian built 120mm version of the AT-11.
> 
> 5. Bangladesh Army is going to procure a huge numbers of vehicles as well, including APCs from Russia and other vehicles from Turkish Otokar, including the Otokar Cobra and Otokar APC, these vehicles are already in service with BDR and BA. The latest Russian BTR APCs have been chosen over the Ukrainian BTR-4, the new APCs may be upgraded BTR-80s or even BTR-90s. There are currently still a number of BTR-80s on order from previous procurements.
> 
> 6. Plus MPAs and helicopters are to be procured for the Coast Guard.
> 
> 7. 5x locally built OPVs are on order from KSY for BN.



As you mentioned, until 2011 BA will be busy inducting new artillery systems. Is there any consideration for GMRLS? 

And what is BA doing for SAM (other than what we have) coverage?


----------



## leonblack08

I read SAM would be produced locally with Chinese assistance.Khalid bhai will know more about it.

Under the new plans to give BD military uplift,I think there was mention about SAMs on the Frigates.

Here is the main article,posting it again since this thread is dedicated to this subject.

*Defence to get extensive facelift*
*Star Online Report*
The government today (Sunday) unveiled an extensive plan to strengthen the country&#8217;s defence system by equipping the armed forces with more sophisticated weapons including tank-destroying missiles, frigates, choppers and patrol aircraft.
Planning Minister AK Khandker told the parliament that the government would purchase the weapons and necessary equipment for the armed forces in the current and next financial year.


The planning minister did not specify the approximate cost of the purchases. He said the government took measures to make the armed forces well equipped, well trained and well organised, considering the financial solvency of the country.


In reply to a query of ruling alliance lawmaker Zafar Iqbal Siddiqui, the minister in a scripted answer said the process for signing an agreement was completed to procure *anti-ship missile at a cost of Tk 120 crore for Navy&#8217;s Frigate this year*.


*&#8220;It&#8217;s now awaiting the final approval of the government. Besides, work on setting up anti-aircraft missile at the Frigate is on,&#8221; *the minister said.


Khandker said the process was underway to replace another three frigates of the Navy, which are aged over 50 years, by new ones.


&#8220;Communications with different countries are going on to this effect,&#8221; the minister said, describing the measures, which are among the long term plans *to make the Navy as a three-dimensional force to meet the challenge of 21st century.*


*&#8220;International tender has already been floated to purchase choppers and maritime patrol air crafts to strengthen the maritime patrol and as a part of making the Navy as three-dimensional force,&#8221;* said Khandker, also the former chief of the air force.


On the plans to make the army well equipped, the planning minister said the government planned to purchase *helicopters, tanks, armoured personnel carriers, anti-tank and aircraft missiles, sniper rifles, explosive, night vision, different types of modern radio equipments, vehicles, different types of arms and others related equipments in the current fiscal year of 2008-09.
*
*&#8220;Initiatives are being taken to provide computerised modern and modern training to the army by setting up simulators at 27 training establishments and our standard of training of our army has been lauded all over the world,&#8221; *the planning minister said.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Deleted...


----------



## HK-47

okay can some one tell me about the command structure and orders of battle for the BDA,BAF and BD Navy?

are our brigades similar to the brigade combat team structure of the US army or the British army?


----------



## TopCat

I am really really worried about BAF. Any news related to BAF procurement of SU-30???


----------



## TopCat

HK-47 said:


> okay can some one tell me about the command structure and orders of battle for the BDA,BAF and BD Navy?
> 
> are our brigades similar to the brigade combat team structure of the US army or the British army?



Its quite like US command structure that is what Wiki says...


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> BMTF now a days making eco car parking lifts. This factory has lots of potential but not been used to the fullest.
> 
> The New Nation - Internet Edition



Wow thats a great news. At last they are doing something commercially viable as they are exporting those machines to Japan. BMTF had a reputation of over pricy product with finest quality. So they were never commercially viable.


----------



## mijanur

watch this video... they look equiped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
They are SWAT trained and equipped by SWAT of USA.
Real bad AASSS


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> They are SWAT trained and equipped by SWAT of USA.
> Real bad AASSS



realy i didnt know that


----------



## Raquib

iajdani said:


> I am really really worried about BAF. Any news related to BAF procurement of SU-30???



As far as I've heard J-10s would be replaced with Su-30s and there'll also be some other procurements for BAF.


----------



## mijanur

Raquib said:


> As far as I've heard J-10s would be replaced with Su-30s and there'll also be some other procurements for BAF.



do we have j-10s?


----------



## Jako

mijanur said:


> do we have j-10s?



ya i also doubt that.....infact no chance.....


----------



## Al-zakir

*Bangladesh-UK naval exercise begins *

Unb, Dhaka

A five-day mock naval warfare dubbed 'Exercise Shamudro Torongo' kicked off in the Bay of Bengal yesterday with a view to enhancing military cooperation between Bangladesh security forces and the British Navy.

The exercise started under the supervision of Bangladesh Navy and at the initiative of the United Kingdom, said an ISPR release.

Two warships of the British Royal Navy and few ships from Bangladesh Navy and Coast Guard are taking part in this exercise.

Besides, few fighter aircraft and helicopters of Bangladesh Air Force, a large number of Commando, Rapid Action Battalion and Police personnel are participating in the joint exercises.

Earlier in the day, Exercise Shomudro Torongo (TAURUS 09), the routine deployment of the British Royal Navy's Amphibious Task Group, arrived in the Bay of Bengal.

Exercise Shomudro Torongo, the name given to the Bangladesh element of the deployment, aims to maintain the Royal Navy's fighting capability as well as develop the UK's capacity to operate with key partners and other nations' enhanced interoperability.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## mijanur

i read someones post saying that bangladesh are making nuclear bombs in submarine is this true can anyone please confirm it


----------



## Jako

mijanur said:


> i read someones post saying that bangladesh are making nuclear bombs in submarine is this true can anyone please confirm it



making nuclear bombs in submarines ?? What do you mean,brother?? Kindly elaborate........and i didnt know bd had such technology.......btw ,hush hush,dont want uncle sam in bd......so dont beat your drums bout it......,seen what happenned to iraq??


----------



## TopCat

mijanur said:


> i read someones post saying that bangladesh are making nuclear bombs in submarine is this true can anyone please confirm it



Is it a Indian media??? Nope no such things had happend and will happen in Bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> ya i also doubt that.....infact no chance.....



No chance??? why?
Few days ago our military visited j-10s plant in China with the invitation on chinese defence. Chinese are pushing hard to sell those to BD.


----------



## Jako

iajdani said:


> No chance??? why?
> Few days ago our military visited j-10s plant in China with the invitation on chinese defence. Chinese are pushing hard to sell those to BD.



i think i said that when someone said you had j10s.....infact are planning to replace them.....i dont think even chinese have a squadron strength of j10b.......also pakistan is inducting jf17s now.......they plan to induct the j10s ultimately,5-6 years from now......btw the j10a is a crap,mig29s are better than those......and j10b-s would take atleast 7-10 years time to reach bd.......so,mig29 is a better option as of now.....thnx


----------



## mijanur

Jako said:


> making nuclear bombs in submarines ?? What do you mean,brother?? Kindly elaborate........and i didnt know bd had such technology.......btw ,hush hush,dont want uncle sam in bd......so dont beat your drums bout it......,seen what happenned to iraq??



i dont really know...lol i saw someones post


----------



## Raquib

Jako said:


> i think i said that when someone said you had j10s.....infact are planning to replace them.....i dont think even chinese have a squadron strength of j10b.......also pakistan is inducting jf17s now.......they plan to induct the j10s ultimately,5-6 years from now......btw the j10a is a crap,mig29s are better than those......and j10b-s would take atleast 7-10 years time to reach bd.......so,mig29 is a better option as of now.....thnx



We're likely to go for Su-30s along with J-10..


----------



## TopCat

Raquib said:


> We're likely to go for Su-30s along with J-10..



Currently these equipments are in the process of procuring as far as I know.
1) 3 Frigates.
2) Yangatan MBT.
3) Air defence and missiles.
4) 16 corvettes locally build for Navy.

Will we have enough money left to procure anything for BAF?

I am expecting a 3 dimentional fine defence within next few years.


----------



## Rasel

*MY ALLAH MAKE PAKISTAN AND BANGLADESH WORLD'S STRONGEST AUTOMIC POWER COUNTRIES PAK IS BUT I WANT BANGLADESH INSIDE TO*

*LONG LIVE PAKBANGLA ALLAH HU AKBAR ALLAH HU AKBAR ALLAH HU AKBAR

Our nations live with the faith we got the faith ISLAM that's the faith which we was born with and that's the faith which we are going to die with.. Never be afraid to destroy those who destroy you. But only a non Islamic country Muslims vs Muslims do not sound good. at all!

May Allah save PAKISTAN AND BANGLADESH forever and ever!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> Bangladesh ordered Type 88 (PLZ-45) Self-Propelled Howitzer.
> 
> *Type 88 (PLZ-45) Self-Propelled Howitzer*
> 
> China North Industries Group Corporation (CNGC) developed the PLZ45/Type 88 155mm self-propelled gun-howitzer system in the early 1990s for the export market. The artillery system is armed with a 155mm main gun derived from the Type 89 (PLL01) 155mm/45-calibre towed gun-howitzer, mounted on a newly-developed tracked chassis. China obtained the 155mm/45-calibre howitzer technology from Austria in the 1980s, and developed its own 155mm/45-calibre howitzer.
> 
> *Armament*
> 
> Operated by a crew of five, the PLZ45 is armed with a 155mm, 45-calibre main gun, with a semi-automatic loader and an electrically controlled and hydraulically operated rammer that enables projectile loading to take place at any angle of elevation with the charge being loaded manually. The turret has an elevation of +72 to -3 degrees with 360 degree traverse. The PLZ45 is powered by a 520hp turbocharged diesel, giving a max road speed of 40km/h.
> 
> Secondary weapons include a roof-mounted W-85 12.7mm anti-aircraft machine gun and two sets of four-barrel smoke grenade launchers on the turret's side.
> 
> Ammunitions are stored at the rear of the turret. A total of 30 rounds for the gun-howitzer and 480 rounds for the machine gun are carried onboard. 24 howitzer rounds are carried in the loader and 6 rounds on the right side below the loader.
> 
> The fire-control system of the PLZ45 includes an automatic laying system, optical sighting system, gun orientation and navigation system, and a GPG receiver.
> 
> *Munitions*
> 
> The PLZ45 fires a range of Extended Range Full Bore (ERFB) ammunition, including High Explosive (ERFB/HE), Base Bleed High Explosive (ERFB-BB/HE), ERFB-BB/RA, ERFB/WP, ERFB/Illuminating, ERFB/Smoke, and ERFB-BB/Cargo.
> 
> China obtained the Russian Krasnopol laser-guided projectile technology in the 1990s, and has successfully developed its own 152/155mm laser-guided ammunitions. Designed to defeat armoured vehicles and weapon emplacements, the projectile has inertial mid-course guidance and semi-active laser homing. The projectile has a range of 3~20km, and can hit a target by the first shot without registration.
> 
> *Components*
> 
> A standard PLZ45 battalion consists of 3 batteries, each with 6 PLZ45 self-propelled gun-howitzers (SPGH) and 6 PCZ45 ammunition support vehicles (ASV). Each battery has a battery command post and 3 battery reconnaissance vehicles (BRV), both of which are based on the Type 85 APC. These are supported by W653A armoured recovery vehicles, 704-1 artillery locating and fire correction radar, 702-D meteorological radar, and fire support maintenance vehicles.
> 
> *Status*
> 
> The Bangladesh Army has ordered a number of complete PLZ-45 battalions. Deliveries are expected to be complete by 2011.
> 
> Artillery units based at Chittagong, Ghatail and Savar cantonments will be equipped with the new self-propelled gun howitzers.
> 
> Source:BdMilitary




The guy who run BDmilitary has the characteristics of a 12 yrs old boy. Write lots of unfounded claims and if you do not agree with that you are parmanently banned from that group.

We might get this in the future but surely not now.


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> The helicopter RAB suppose to buy was cancelled, on the ground of silly reason. The committee found that there were no water/food bag supplied with the helicopter which could be purchased for 1000 taka. Bunch of Morons....



Main reason was that the tender to buy that was not won by the favorable contactor of home minster.


----------



## khabib

mijanur said:


> i read someones post saying that bangladesh are making nuclear bombs in submarine is this true can anyone please confirm it



We are just making very basic military rifle T-81 from a technology 
transfer from China. We also make some ammo and granade.

thats all.


----------



## mijanur

khabib said:


> We are just making very basic military rifle T-81 from a technology
> transfer from China. We also make some ammo and granade.
> 
> thats all.



u know alot....
u have given me answer for all my post im impressed


----------



## mijanur

bd military is the gayest website on earth coz i signed up but i cant see no pictures or read any artcile coz it say that u r not authorised


----------



## leonblack08

This is a news:

*Type 96 Main Battle Tank*
The Type 96 (ZTZ96) is a second-generation main battle tank (MBT) built in China by NORINCO.

China experimented with a a number of different variants including the Type 85, Type 85-IIM/-IIAP, Type 85-III, Type 90, Type 90-I, Type 90-II and Type 90-IIM before mass producing the Type 96 and the latest Type 96G.

Production of the earlier variants of the Type 96 ceased in 2006 and the tank was superseded by the improved Type 96G that features a new fire-control system and armour package.

Chinese sources estimate that the Type 96G is approaching the Type 99 in terms of all battlefield performance.

Type 96

The Type 96 was based on the Type 85-III design with minor modificaitons. The tank enter batch production and has been equipped by the PLA ground forces.

The hull and turret of the tank are protected by composite armour plating. Wheels and tracks are protected by rubber hull skirts. The turret is surrounded by storage racks, which not only offer extra places for the crew to store their equipment but also provide additional protections against HEAT projectiles. There are six Type 84 smoke grenade launchers on each side of the turret. Additional smoke can be generated by injecting diesel fuel in to the engine's exhaust.

The tank has a conventional layout with a crew of three men. The driving compartment is located at the front; the turret is mounted in the middle and the engine compartment in the rear. The driver is seated left in the hull and forward of the turret and the gunner and tank commander occupy the turret. The tank commander is situated to the right of the main gun and the gunner sits on the left side. The tank commander is also responsible for operating the 12.7mm anti-aircraft machine gun mounted on turret roof of the turret. Tank crew is protected by a over-pressure collective NBC protection and a fully automatic fire/explosion suppression system.

The 41.5t tank is powered by a liquid-cooled 1,000hp diesel engine, providing a power to weight ratio of about 24.1hp/t. The engine can be replaced within 40 minutes in field conditions, and gives the tank a maximum road speed of 65km/h. Suspension is of the conventional torsion bar type and there are six rubber-tyred roadwheels on each side, with the drive sprocket at the rear.

Type 96G

The modified variant ZTZ96G was first revealed in 2006. This variant features arrow-shaped spaced add-on armour modules, which replaced the original vertically faced front armour on the basic variant ZTZ96. Two arrow-shaped spaced add-on armour modules are added to the front of the turret, and explosive reaction armour (ERA) plates are mounted on the front hull and the storage rack on the rear of the turret. The gunner's sight on the ZTZ96G is fitted with a thermal imaging system (TIS).

The export variant of the ZTZ96G also features a passive countermeasures system similar to the Russian Shtora-1, which is mounted on the Russian T-80 and T-90 series and the Ukrainian T-84. The two box-shape on either side of the turret are electro-optical jammers designed to jams the enemy's semiautomatic command to line of sight (SACLOS) antitank guided missiles, laser rangefinders and target designators.

Status

*The Bangladesh Army is preparing for the delivery of Type 96 MBTs from China and as such personnel from the Armoured Corps and Engineering Corps have been sent to China to undergo training on operational and maintainance aspects.*
*Eventually the Type 96 will replace all existing tanks in the Army, while new Type 96 equipped armoured regiments are expected to be raised in various parts of Bangladesh.*

Source:Bdmilitary

Well this is a good news.
here is the specifications:


Origin China
Type Main Battle Tank
Weight 41.5 tonnes
Length 10.65 m
Width 3.30 m
Height 2.30 m
Crew 3
Engine Liquid-cooled, turbocharged diesel 1,000 hp
Power/Weight 21 hp/tonne
Suspension Torsion bar, hydraulic dampers
Operational Range
400km (Normal), or 600km (With external fuel tanks)
Speed Road 70km/h
Primary Armament
125mm/48-calibre smoothbore gun (42 rounds) with autoloader and thermal sleeve
Secondary Armament 1 x 2.7mm anti-aircraft machine gun (500 rounds), 1 x 7.62mm coaxial machine gun (2,250 rounds)
Service Bangladesh Army


----------



## leonblack08

khabib said:


> The guy who run BDmilitary has the characteristics of a 12 yrs old boy. Write lots of unfounded claims and if you do not agree with that you are parmanently banned from that group.
> 
> We might get this in the future but surely not now.



I had been there and he surely is not a 12 year boy,believe me.There is no reason to not to believe that we are not getting those artillery pieces.After all they are not Sukhois with a 65 million dollar tag.

If I am not wrong,it is against the rules of  to discuss about other forums.So I hope everyone would respect the rule.


----------



## blain2

While I get your point but must point out that no Sukhoi aircraft currently has a $65 million price tag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> This is a news:
> 
> 
> *The Bangladesh Army is preparing for the delivery of Type 96 MBTs from China and as such personnel from the Armoured Corps and Engineering Corps have been sent to China to undergo training on operational and maintainance aspects.*
> *Eventually the Type 96 will replace all existing tanks in the Army, while new Type 96 equipped armoured regiments are expected to be raised in various parts of Bangladesh.*
> 
> Source:Bdmilitary
> 
> Well this is a good news.
> here is the specifications:
> 
> 
> Origin China
> Type Main Battle Tank
> Weight 41.5 tonnes
> Length 10.65 m
> Width 3.30 m
> Height 2.30 m
> Crew 3
> Engine Liquid-cooled, turbocharged diesel 1,000 hp
> Power/Weight 21 hp/tonne
> Suspension Torsion bar, hydraulic dampers
> Operational Range
> 400km (Normal), or 600km (With external fuel tanks)
> Speed Road 70km/h
> Primary Armament
> 125mm/48-calibre smoothbore gun (42 rounds) with autoloader and thermal sleeve
> Secondary Armament 1 x 2.7mm anti-aircraft machine gun (500 rounds), 1 x 7.62mm coaxial machine gun (2,250 rounds)
> Service Bangladesh Army



What happend to our Yangatan venture? Are we not getting them? 
I guess chinese supply is more reliable than Ukraine though..


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> What happend to our Yangatan venture? Are we not getting them?
> I guess chinese supply is more reliable than Ukraine though..



I don't think we will be getting yatagans,rather Type 96 seems more possible.You know about the Chinese Lobby here and the fact China has been our largest arms supplier.
Or If we are lucky may be we will be having them both.That would mean less number of T-84 and more of Type-96.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> I don't think we will be getting yatagans,rather Type 96 seems more possible.You know about the Chinese Lobby here and the fact China has been our largest arms supplier.
> Or If we are lucky may be we will be having them both.That would mean less number of T-84 and more of Type-96.


Any idea of how many of them we are getting. 
Big news, finally we might be moving towards getting our own reserve. I am opening another thread.


----------



## leonblack08

Another Good news!!

*
Army seeks to form crisis unit*
*Proposed Quick Reaction Force to tackle internal security; can be sent for UN peacekeeping; JS body to discuss the proposal*
Shakhawat Liton

Bangladesh Army seeks to form a special unit named, *Quick Reaction Force (QRF)*, to ensure the country's internal security, particularly to tackle on an urgent basis -- incidents like mutinies and bombings.

Terming such an unit 'indispensable' for the country 'under the current circumstances', the army in a report claimed that QRF troops will be able to neutralise the threats to the nation much quicker, sources said quoting from the proposals stipulated in the report.

Placed for discussion before the Parliamentary Standing Committee on the Defence Ministry on last Thursday*, the report also suggested that the government approves formation of a QRF brigade.
*
*In the report the army termed the absence of QRF as one of its weaknesses in relation to rendering assistance to the government for maintaining internal security.*

If QRF is formed, it can also be sent to UN peacekeeping missions on short notice, which will elevate Bangladesh Army's image in the international arena, the report claimed.

The report also suggested forming a national crisis [management] committee in light of the 'current reality' to deal with all possible future crises.

The national probe committee investigating the recent BDR mutiny, in its report submitted to the government last month, also suggested formation of a national crisis management committee at the top level. The February 25-26 BDR mutiny this year, left 74 people dead, including 57 army officers who had been working in the border security force on deputation.

The proposals for the formation of the national crisis management committee came after the National Security Council, the highest consulting body on security affairs, had become defunct, observed security experts.
*
"The absence of a national crisis management committee comprising all ministries and forces, might result in a lack of coordination and waste of time. That could create a national crisis, or the public might lose confidence in the security forces," *said the army's report.

The report also focused on threats to the country's security, and on possible grounds for Bangladesh to get involved in unwanted internal and external wars.

*Internal reasons identified in the report, for which Bangladesh Army might get involved in conflicts are: if the Chittagong Hill Tract separatist movement is revived; if any non-state force or terrorists adopt the policy of an uneven warfare, or if any terrorist base inside the country threatens global peace and stability; and if law and order deteriorates and the government's authority is challenged by anti-people activities of drug and arms dealers.
*
*"According to Bangladesh's foreign policy, we will not initiate a war. But, Bangladesh might inadvertently get engaged in a conflict due to various reasons. A recent analysis stated that since 1990 militaries of the world got involved in 30 to 40 small and large conflicts a year. Most of those conflicts did not involve a foreign country, but were caused by internal disturbances or clashes,"* the report said.

The army in the report expressed faith that it will be possible to implement all necessary measures required to keep the army always prepared, if the proposals are placed before the parliament and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina through the parliamentary standing committee.

The prime minister is currently holding the portfolio of the defence ministry, along with the control of the Armed Forces Division.

Since formation of the current government, the prime minister pledged to transform Bangladesh Army into a *modern force*, the report said hoping that the army will continuously be strengthened by implementation of the prime minister's pledges and by the parliamentary committee's prudent guidance.

The report said the army's vision, objective, and mission is to protect and defend the integrity and sovereignty of the country from internal and external threats, by building a modern and skilled force.

The parliamentary standing committee at a meeting on May 28 opened a discussion on the army's proposals, problems, and possible solutions to those.

In its report the army also focused on the needs for formulating a national defence policy to specify terms and references, organisational importance, and guidelines for all armed forces.

The parliamentary body echoed the view, and asked the defence ministry and the Armed Forces Division to place the draft defence policy, which is already prepared, at the committee's next meeting for discussion.

Ruling Awami League (AL) in its electoral manifesto, pledged to formulate a national defence policy, and to build modern and skilled defence forces to safeguard the country's independence and sovereignty against any threat.

The Daily Star - Details News


This QRF will be like SSG of Pakistan and NSG of India.We needed it long ago.Good that the authority are coming to their senses.


----------



## leonblack08

*Peacekeepers not equipped properly*
*Army tells JS body about equipment dearth in UN missions; seeks urgent initiative*
Shakhawat Liton

Bangladeshi troops engaged in the United Nations (UN) peacekeeping missions face a dearth of equipment, though their work abroad *earns the country around Tk 1,200 crore a year.*

The crisis is acute in 19 contingents across Liberia, Sudan, Ivory Coast and Congo. At present, Bangladesh has 8,083 soldiers stationed in 11 missions in 10 countries, says a report of the army.

Titled 'Problems confronting the army ', the report submitted to the parliamentary standing committee on the defence ministry last month calls for immediate steps to solve the problems.

It says the peacekeepers from Bangladesh do not have enough *armoured personnel carriers (APC), water treatment plants, bulldozers, generators, rollers and freezers--all necessary to carry out their duties properly.
*
For instance, it adds, the troops need at least four water treatment plants for the UN mission in Liberia, but all four plants there remain out of use.

The field regiment artillery deployed in Sudan needs 17 APCs, but they have to make do with 12, as five APCs are out of order.

The report says arms, heavy vehicles and other military gears should be purchased so the troops in the UN missions are considered well-equipped and dynamic.

According to it, around six percent of the funds allocated for the army in fiscal years 2004-08 was spent on defence purchase. During the period, the purchasemeant for use in UN peacekeeping missions cost around 8.46 percent of the funds.

Apart from the inadequacy of equipment, the report cites the army's limitations in sending troops within a short period of time. *&#8220;If a Quick Reaction Force (QRF) is formed, it can be sent to UN peacekeeping missions at short notice, as well. And that will elevate the force's image abroad.&#8221;
*
It also suggests stepping up diplomatic efforts to ensure increased number of Bangladeshi staff officers in UN headquarters and troops in missions.

Since the country began participating in peacekeeping missions in 1988, it has contributed over 73,176 soldiers in 41 UN missions in 30 countries.

*The report said the troops earned Tk 7,445 crore over the last seven fiscal years.
*
Their performance has been lauded worldwide.

*Observers say despite political instability and economic pressures, Bangladesh never shied away from fulfilling its global responsibilities.

Its readiness to contribute large, varied and sizeable troops will only add to its commitment to peacekeeping, they noted.
*
The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh military budget raised beyond expectation*
*The government has raised military spending to Tk 8,382 crore in the proposed budget.
*
Finance minister AMA Muhith, in his budget speech on Thursday, also proposed* to raise the original allocation of Tk 7,967 crore in the current fiscal to Tk 8,196 crore in the revised budget for FY 2009-10.
*
He told parliament that the government was set to keep the armed forces* "above all controversy."*

"Currently, we do not have any codified defence policy," Muhith said and added that they would follow a participatory approach in formulating a National Defence Policy.

The finance minister also stressed reinforcing diplomatic initiatives along with restructuring the defence system to ensure national security.

Source:BDnews24

The defence budget is 6.2&#37; of the total budget.Good news for our military.


----------



## leonblack08

One thing I must add is that the people needs to get some kind of "Defence white paper" or account of how this money would be spent.Otherwise it will be useless to allocate those large sum of money as there will be corruption in the absence of transparency.

Now that defence budget rose unexpectedly,we can hope that inshallah the previously proposed Defence plan will be accomplished.
In that case we are soon going to have a Three-dimensional navy and a better equipped army.


----------



## leonblack08

Let's have a walk through at the proposed defence plan again and pray that the task is completed.



leonblack08 said:


> *Defence to get extensive facelift*
> *Star Online Report*
> The government today (Sunday) unveiled an extensive plan to strengthen the country&#8217;s defence system by equipping the armed forces with more sophisticated weapons including tank-destroying missiles, frigates, choppers and patrol aircraft.
> Planning Minister AK Khandker told the parliament that the government would purchase the weapons and necessary equipment for the armed forces in the current and next financial year.
> 
> 
> The planning minister did not specify the approximate cost of the purchases. He said the government took measures to make the armed forces well equipped, well trained and well organised, considering the financial solvency of the country.
> 
> 
> In reply to a query of ruling alliance lawmaker Zafar Iqbal Siddiqui, the minister in a scripted answer said the process for signing an agreement was completed to procure *anti-ship missile at a cost of Tk 120 crore for Navy&#8217;s Frigate this year*.
> 
> 
> *&#8220;It&#8217;s now awaiting the final approval of the government. Besides, work on setting up anti-aircraft missile at the Frigate is on,&#8221; *the minister said.
> 
> 
> Khandker said the process was underway to replace another three frigates of the Navy, which are aged over 50 years, by new ones.
> 
> 
> &#8220;Communications with different countries are going on to this effect,&#8221; the minister said, describing the measures, which are among the long term plans *to make the Navy as a three-dimensional force to meet the challenge of 21st century.*
> 
> 
> *&#8220;International tender has already been floated to purchase choppers and maritime patrol air crafts to strengthen the maritime patrol and as a part of making the Navy as three-dimensional force,&#8221;* said Khandker, also the former chief of the air force.
> 
> 
> On the plans to make the army well equipped, the planning minister said the government planned to purchase *helicopters, tanks, armoured personnel carriers, anti-tank and aircraft missiles, sniper rifles, explosive, night vision, different types of modern radio equipments, vehicles, different types of arms and others related equipments in the current fiscal year of 2008-09.
> *
> *&#8220;Initiatives are being taken to provide computerised modern and modern training to the army by setting up simulators at 27 training establishments and our standard of training of our army has been lauded all over the world,&#8221; *the planning minister said.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> One thing I must add is that the people needs to get some kind of "Defence white paper" or account of how this money would be spent.Otherwise it will be useless to allocate those large sum of money as there will be corruption in the absence of transparency.
> 
> Now that defence budget rose unexpectedly,we can hope that inshallah the previously proposed Defence plan will be accomplished.
> In that case we are soon going to have a Three-dimensional navy and a better equipped army.



What are these defense budget consists of? Does personnel salary comes out of it or those goes from administrative allocation?


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> What are these defense budget consists of? Does personnel salary comes out of it or those goes from administrative allocation?



As far as I know salary is included.Plus procurement of equipment.There are sub-divisions within this budget consisting all of these.Anyone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## blain2

The key is not the salaries, rather the pension. Try to figure out if the pensions, as they typically form the single biggest component of the defence budget, are included. Equipment purchases usually come under capital purchases, however each year certain amount of money, from the service for which the acquisition has been made, is paid to service the loan etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*More fund sought for modernising army*
*Only 6pc of its allocation spent on defence purchase; 83pc goes to salaries, services, supplies*
Shakhawat Liton

Defence purchase of Bangladesh Army is dependent on a derisory *6 percent of the fund allocated for the force while over 83 percent of the share is spent on salaries, allowances, services and supplies.
*
*The acute shortage of fund stands in the way to modernisation of the force, says a report of the army*, analysing the allocations and expenditures of the last four fiscal years.

The report was placed before the parliamentary standing committee on defence ministry on May 28 for discussion to elicit recommendations to resolve the problem. The Daily Star obtained a copy of the report.

*The report says Tk 192 crore has been allocated in the four fiscal years since 2005-06 for procuring armament and ammunition against the army's requirement of Tk 403 crore for purchasing ammunition alone.*

It says 65.79 percent of the allocated fund was spent on salaries and allowances of the force in 2004-05, 69.30 percent in FY 2005-06, 72.03 percent in FY 2006-07 and 64.52 percent in FY 2007-08.

For services and supplies, which include pension, uniform, food, etc, 15.43 percent of the fund has been spent in the last four fiscal years since 2004-05. The expenditure was 14.30 percent in FY 2004-05, 15.91 percent in FY 2005-06, 15.90 percent in FY 2006-07 and 15.59 percent in FY 2007-08.

*The report terms the budgetary allocation very inadequate for modernising the force as only 5.6 percent of the allocated fund was spent on defence purchase in FY 2004-05, 5.9 percent in FY 2005-06, 5.1 percent in FY 2006-07 and 7.2 percent in FY 2007-08.
*
The defence purchase for UN peacekeeping mission was on an average 8.46 percent in the said four fiscal years.

The report says the army could never meet its needs for ammunition because of budget constraints.

The force sought Tk 70.49 crore for just purchasing ammunition in FY 2005-06, but only Tk 1.41 crore was allocated for procuring both armament and ammunition. In FY 2006-07, the army got Tk 68.48 crore for purchasing armament and ammunition against a demand of Tk 61.56 crore for ammunition alone, Tk 79.97 crore in FY 2007-08 against a requirement for Tk 133.21 crore, and Tk 43.27 crore in FY 2008-09 against a demand of Tk 138.43 crore.

The report identifies insufficient funding as the "key problem" to starting replacement of outdated weaponry.

"Most of our weapons are from the 1960s and '70s, which belittles our overall military prowess," it says.
*
According to the report, 90.3 percent small arms and 89 percent field artillery guns used by the army were bought during 1960s-80s while all the tanks are from that period.*

The report also focuses on the shortage of manpower in the force and says *talented youths are discouraged to join the army as facilities in the civil and corporate professions are better than those in the military service. It suggests making the military service attractive by increasing salaries and other benefits.
*
The report points out that the number of engineer battalions is very inadequate for implementing development activities in different parts of the country. There is also a shortage of equipment to deal with natural disasters like flood, cyclone and earthquakes.

Referring to the *"Forces Goal 2020"*, a set of goals outlined in 2004 for the modernisation of the army in accordance with the country's economic reality, the report says accomplishing those goals will help plug the force's organisational shortcomings and increase its operational capacity.

Bemoaning the fact that the lack of fund is making those targets harder to attain, the army maintains that the government should approve the Forces Goal 2020 in principle.

The report mentions that the defence budget of *India is 2.38 percent of its GDP, 3.2 percent in Pakistan, 6 percent in Sri Lanka, 3.3 percent in Myanmar, and 1.7 percent in Nepal while it is only 1.1 percent in Bangladesh.*

In the proposed budget for FY 2009-10, the government has announced that it wants to restructure the country's defence system to ensure security of the country and the people and continue to improve defence capability.

"Enhanced provision in terms of higher training, modern military hardware and other facilities for the army, navy, air force and border security forces will be provided, so that they are fully prepared to face the challenges of the 21st century," Finance Minister AMA Muhith said in his budget speech on June 11.

The finance minister proposed increasing the original allocation of Tk 7,967 crore for FY 2008-09 to Tk 8,196 crore in the revised budget and allocating Tk 8,382 crore in the budget for FY 2009-10.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

So what is the use of allocating so much money if only a meagre sum is allocated to modernise the army?
This is totally absurd allocation.It will only benefit few Generals and politicians for sure.


----------



## leonblack08

All those procurement plans by AL will be in their dream if they don't allocate more funds for Defence budget.How on earth they are going to fulfill those procurement?
Probably they want to acquire those by 2050 instead of 2020.Bunch of idiots sitting up there and planning for our defence.AL is just pleasing few Generals and nothing more.There is an urgent need of fund.

And Hasina will probably buy something Russian at the end of her term to show to the public,but that will be good for nothing.


----------



## mijanur

neighbours; Pakistan, Bangladesh, Bhutan, Burma, Nepal and China. India now spends a colossal $32.35 billion on defence, Pakistan $4.8 billion, Bangladesh $830 million, Nepal $100 million and Burma $30 million (according to Business Standard, Indias second-largest financial daily, There is no apparent reason for India to understate its defence budget. No IMF conditions constrain defence spending. But India continues to camouflage what other comparable liberal democracies transparently show as defence spending). Collectively, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Burma and Nepal spend $5.7 billion a year on defence. Who is India going to fight with?


i cheked this out.... india is racing away


----------



## Jako

Yeah,india spends a lot on defence......but still the &#37; of gdp that we spend is lesser than pak's......bigger economy,bigger spending -simple!!!


----------



## blain2

Jako said:


> Yeah,india spends a lot on defence......but still the % of gdp that we spend is lesser than pak's......bigger economy,bigger spending -simple!!!




You folks cannot leave out Pakistan from any discussions now can you?


----------



## mijanur

Jako said:


> Yeah,india spends a lot on defence......but still the % of gdp that we spend is lesser than pak's......bigger economy,bigger spending -simple!!!



i can tell


----------



## Jako

blain2 said:


> You folks cannot leave out Pakistan from any discussions now can you?



ah,sorry sir-my bad......i was replying to mijanur......regards


----------



## TopCat

Bangladesh only spend 1.1% of its GDP in defence. It must be raised to 3% of GDP so that we could have a reasonable army. This year it is only 1.21 Billion. It should be at least 3.5 billion.


----------



## Jako

True, you really need some more migs.......leon told,you only got 8 of the 16 ordered.......but i was amazed to see they were armed with the R-77 a2a missile,good.......but still your airforce,needs a few more jets.......i think the land force of bd is very well equiped,and your apc's are impressive.......go bd go!!! Get some more jets!!!


----------



## mijanur

Jako said:


> True, you really need some more migs.......leon told,you only got 8 of the 16 ordered.......but i was amazed to see they were armed with the R-77 a2a missile,good.......but still your airforce,needs a few more jets.......i think the land force of bd is very well equiped,and your apc's are impressive.......go bd go!!! Get some more jets!!!



tnk u very much


----------



## Jako

mijanur said:


> tnk u very much



anytime bro....anytime


----------



## idune

No amount of military budget and equipments are matter when armed forces are in control of enemy through stooges and proxy.


----------



## Jako

idune said:


> No amount of military budget and equipments are matter when armed forces are in control of enemy through stooges and proxy.



i cd have said a whole lot to blast your propagonda speech here.....but on a second thought,maybe the bd members here can reply you in a better way........


----------



## Jako

Btw,leon told me,the 16 migs which were ordered in the last al tenure was cancelled halfway when bnp came to power, nor did bnp take any backup measure to strengthen your airforce,after the cancelletion........why????? Talking bout stooges,huh? Atleast,a move to build up the military of bd was taken by the AL......now we can again see a good sign,of greater military spending,and talks of getting combat aircrafts from china.........surely,stooges don't act like this,do they?


----------



## mijanur

Jako said:


> anytime bro....anytime


welcome


Jako said:


> Btw,leon told me,the 16 migs which were ordered in the last al tenure was cancelled halfway when bnp came to power, nor did bnp take any backup measure to strengthen your airforce,after the cancelletion........why????? Talking bout stooges,huh? Atleast,a move to build up the military of bd was taken by the AL......now we can again see a good sign,of greater military spending,and talks of getting combat aircrafts from china.........surely,stooges don't act like this,do they?



yeh thats wat i herd aswell


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> True, you really need some more migs.......leon told,you only got 8 of the 16 ordered.......but i was amazed to see they were armed with the R-77 a2a missile,good.......but still your airforce,needs a few more jets.......i think the land force of bd is very well equiped,and your apc's are impressive.......go bd go!!! Get some more jets!!!



Well they got 16 out of 24 ordered.
They also have a good fleet of F-7 (thanks to BNP).
But BD really need some more air superiority fighter for sure. Navy also need some frigates, submarine and a whole bunch of corvette.
Army needs SAMS, tanks etc. Also need more personnel in army navy and air. Hopefully AL will look into them as they are big spenders.


----------



## Jako

F-7 is equivalent to mig-21,right?? Why have them now?? They are not compatible for modern warfare,if not upgraded properly(heck we have a whole lot of them,one crashed today!!! But the ones upgraded to bison grade are great).......btw,best of luck for your future procurements.....ps-are you sure bout the number 16? And,wd you get the reamaining which were ordered?


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> F-7 is equivalent to mig-21,right?? Why have them now?? They are not compatible for modern warfare,if not upgraded properly(heck we have a whole lot of them,one crashed today!!! But the ones upgraded to bison grade are great).......btw,best of luck for your future procurements.....ps-are you sure bout the number 16? And,wd you get the reamaining which were ordered?



Yes I am sure about the number 16. No we are not getting the remaining of those ordered. F-7 is the chinese version of Mig-21 and that is basically with some upgrades. I hate to see them; they look awefull and good for nothing as like as BNP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Yes I am sure about the number 16. No we are not getting the remaining of those ordered. F-7 is the chinese version of Mig-21 and that is basically with some upgrades. I hate to see them; they look awefull and good for nothing as like as BNP.



war plane for "look"? thats must be laughing stock in the defense forum. 

Go review the capability of F-7 and then make comments. There are number of other countries much stronger than BD military term use F-7. Besides, given large number of mig 21 in indian inventory and Myanmar F-7 those were right choice by any defense analyst. That is offcourse someone like you are not looking for look of the aircraft.


----------



## Patriot

Migs are expensive to maintain (double engine) and require a lot of fuel so it's quite expensive.I think the best option for BD to modernize their airfleet is to get F16 Block52 but i highly doubt US will offer plus the strings comes along with it or BD should look at a single engine Mirage 2000 upgraded to 2005-S standard armed with MICA Missile will be very deadly.


----------



## idune

Jako said:


> i cd have said a whole lot to blast your propagonda speech here.....but on a second thought,maybe the bd members here can reply you in a better way........




Other than your half sentence traditional indian rant there is nothing you can do to hide awami stooges. Even some of awami own leaders are calling and disgusted with indian stooge act.


----------



## Jako

idune said:


> war plane for "look"? thats must be laughing stock in the defense forum.
> 
> Go review the capability of F-7 and then make comments. There are number of other countries much stronger than BD military term use F-7. Besides, given large number of mig 21 in indian inventory and Myanmar F-7 those were right choice by any defense analyst. That is offcourse someone like you are not looking for look of the aircraft.



what can i say,to such crap? To start with, you know nothing........the mig21,is regarded as crap aircraft nowadays........the ones who have them,are eager to replace them,or are just keeping them to hold numbers.........the ones we use are upgraded to the bison class(about 120 of them,rest will be replaced shortly,and we have them from the 80s),and there is a hell lot of difference betwn the basic mig21 and the bison.....infact the mig21 bison,is quite a capable aircraft,but the upgradation is costly too.........it is insane to procure them in the 21st century...........now,you're actually saying the F-7s are good just because bnp procured them,this is pure bs.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Patriot said:


> Migs are expensive to maintain (double engine) and require a lot of fuel so it's quite expensive.I think the best option for BD to modernize their airfleet is to get F16 Block52 but i highly doubt US will offer plus the strings comes along with it or BD should look at a single engine Mirage 2000 upgraded to 2005-S standard armed with MICA Missile will be very deadly.



This time they might go for either of SU-27 or J-10.


----------



## Jako

Dont know bout j10,but iajdani bhai,the sukhois are damn costly in the maintanence department.........i agree with patriot,the best option is f16,low on maintanence and vastly combat proven.......the mirages aint a bad option either,considering the yankee's string attaching phobia!


----------



## mijanur

Uj6DgwsF1y8[/media] - Bangladesh Army - Chol Chol Chol
chek this out new video by bdmilitary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> No amount of military budget and equipments are matter when armed forces are in control of enemy through stooges and proxy.



True. It's isn't the same army that was build and shaped by General Zia. Bangladesh army has been hijacked by greedy dalal like disgraced general Ershad and MUA. It's no longer lead by _Khalid bin Walid_ rather _Ibn bin Munafiq_.........
I see no hope......


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> F-7 is equivalent to mig-21,right?? Why have them now?? They are not compatible for modern warfare,if not upgraded properly(heck we have a whole lot of them,one crashed today!!! But the ones upgraded to bison grade are great).......btw,best of luck for your future procurements.....ps-are you sure bout the number 16? And,wd you get the reamaining which were ordered?



F-7s are interceptors and aren't that bad fighters.Especially the new variant F-7 BG.It is updated and came out of production in 2005-06.With improved air frame and better RADAR and some BVR capability.

I just don't know why no country have ever place orders for F-8 II M,when it was placed for sale.It would have been a better interceptor than F-7 for Bangladesh I think.may be there were some factors to be taken into considerations.

About 16migs and I have doubt,Iajdani are you sure about the numbers?


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Yes I am sure about the number 16. No we are not getting the remaining of those ordered. F-7 is the chinese version of Mig-21 and that is basically with some upgrades. I hate to see them; they look awefull and good for nothing as like as BNP.



F-7s are very good as interceptors.Don't fall for look.After all this is *"Poor Man's F-16"*.Moreover they are suited for BAF requirements.Especially F-7BG.The F-7MB's will be upgraded to BG soon.


----------



## Jako

Sorry leo,i beg to differ......in modern warfare,mig21s can barely put up a tough performance as your frontline interceptors........even,the highly upgraded indian mig21 bisons are queing up for quick replacements in the next decade or less,and they are bvr capable...........now,my point is why f-7s in the 21st century? Yes they are upgraded,but basics are still the same.......anyways,always go for the best.....regards


----------



## Jako

leonblack08 said:


> F-7s are very good as interceptors.Don't fall for look.After all this is "Poor Man's F-16".Moreover they are suited for BAF requirements.Especially F-7BG.The F-7MB's will be upgraded to BG soon.



good,but i still think this is waste of money.....better option is to store your money for j10/su27/f16.....bd is not going to war anytime soon,so in my opinion this aint a good step......get the best in higher numbers,where you must phase away your f-7s by 2020 max


----------



## leonblack08

Patriot said:


> Migs are expensive to maintain (double engine) and require a lot of fuel so it's quite expensive.I think the best option for BD to modernize their airfleet is to get F16 Block52 but i highly doubt US will offer plus the strings comes along with it or BD should look at a single engine Mirage 2000 upgraded to 2005-S standard armed with MICA Missile will be very deadly.



*Say No To USA.*

They will attach list of conditions for those jets.Moreover,they are not reliable supplier of arms.They will stop it whenever they want.Russia are way better than US regarding this.

As far as I know Mirage production ceased for Rafale.We can only buy second hand Mirage 2000-5 from Qatar,as they want to sell those.


----------



## mijanur

hw many of f7 does bd have??


----------



## Jako

leonblack08 said:


> *Say No To USA.*
> 
> They will attach list of conditions for those jets.Moreover,they are not reliable supplier of arms.They will stop it whenever they want.Russia are way better than US regarding this.
> 
> As far as I know Mirage production ceased for Rafale.We can only buy second hand Mirage 2000-5 from Qatar,as they want to sell those.



extremely well put leo.....yes france has ceased,mirage for rafale production.......and the one from qatar or uae are damn costly for a 2nd hand jet......india wanted to get those at 30-35 million each,but they wanted 55-65 million......


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> Sorry leo,i beg to differ......in modern warfare,mig21s can barely put up a tough performance as your frontline interceptors........even,the highly upgraded indian mig21 bisons are queing up for quick replacements in the next decade or less,and they are bvr capable...........now,my point is why f-7s in the 21st century? Yes they are upgraded,but basics are still the same.......anyways,always go for the best.....regards



Well f-7 BG is different from original Mig-21s in many ways.Starting from air frame to RADAR to weapons.Moreover as Bangladesh has a small air space,so these planes are not so bad investment.Though they aren't the best investment either. ;P

Chances of getting Russian jets during AL period is more than Chinese jets.I wish we could get Mig-35


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> extremely well put leo.....yes france has ceased,mirage for rafale production.......and the one from qatar or uae are damn costly for a 2nd hand jet......india wanted to get those at 30-35 million each,but they wanted 55-65 million......



What?That much for 2nd hand jets?Tell me you have your facts wrong.


----------



## Jako

leonblack08 said:


> What?That much for 2nd hand jets?Tell me you have your facts wrong.



no buddy the facts are correct...


----------



## leonblack08

mijanur said:


> hw many of f7 does bd have??



well ,

F-7BG/FT-7 BG----------- 16
F-7MB/FT-7 MB------------ranges between(24-32)

There may be some other variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mijanur

we need some eagles


----------



## Jako

leonblack08 said:


> well ,
> 
> F-7BG/FT-7 BG----------- 16
> F-7MB/FT-7 MB------------ranges between(24-32)
> 
> There may be some other variants.



i must say,you guys urgently require a few more jets......you have small number,even those don't fall into the best category.......best of luck!


----------



## mijanur

but still *if *we fight burma..we will give them the suffering of life


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> i must say,you guys urgently require a few more jets......you have small number,even those don't fall into the best category.......best of luck!



We spend only 1.1% of GDP in defence yet some "So called Scholars" cry out we spend too much.This is what happens when you have some idiots who thinks they know everything.
At present we are on par with Myanmar,but they will eventually surpass us if we spend in the same way.

Just yesterday an old F-6 fighter trainer(converted) crashed for technical failures.Thanks to Allah the pilot is safe.


----------



## Jako

mijanur said:


> but still *if *we fight burma..we will give them the suffering of life



well true....but you have to keep yourself ably prepared,for future.....i guess myanmar also operate,f-7s,right?


----------



## Jako

leonblack08 said:


> We spend only 1.1% of GDP in defence yet some "So called Scholars" cry out we spend too much.This is what happens when you have some idiots who thinks they know everything.
> At present we are on par with Myanmar,but they will eventually surpass us if we spend in the same way.
> 
> Just yesterday an old F-6 fighter trainer(converted) crashed for technical failures.Thanks to Allah the pilot is safe.



yes i saw the news in another forum.,....thank god the pilot is safe......


----------



## leonblack08

mijanur said:


> but still *if *we fight burma..we will give them the suffering of life



You have no idea how much they spend on their military brother.We cannot even think about fighting them in their land,know the land mines from Rambo4??

We can fight them only if they come to our turf.Till then things do not look so bright for us.


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> well true....but if you have to keep yourself ably prepared,for future.....i guess myanmar also operate,f-7s,right?



myanmar has both F-7s and Mig-29s.they brought the migs from black market as far as I heard.Their migs are not in good condition.But we may be wrong,its such a secretive country.


----------



## mijanur

Jako said:


> well true....but you have to keep yourself ably prepared,for future.....i guess myanmar also operate,f-7s,right?



thats true


leonblack08 said:


> You have no idea how much they spend on their military brother.We cannot even think about fighting them in their land,know the land mines from Rambo4??
> 
> We can fight them only if they come to our turf.Till then things do not look so bright for us.



hw on earth do they get all these money frm???
anywyaz i dont think they will dare to come in our turf for atleast 2 more years


----------



## Jako

leonblack08 said:


> myanmar has both F-7s and Mig-29s.they brought the migs from black market as far as I heard.Their migs are not in good condition.But we may be wrong,its such a secretive country.



bd is suffering badly due to its dirty political game......the unrecieved mig29s if were delivered,wd given you a major boost.....but,alas! Country suffers due to some selfish person's interests


----------



## leonblack08

mijanur said:


> thats true
> 
> 
> hw on earth do they get all these money frm???
> anywyaz i dont think they will dare to come in our turf for atleast 2 more years



Oil and gas.They have plenty of it.We should also start looking for oil and gas in Bay of bengal as there is big possibility of getting in large quantity.If there is a reason to fight the Burmese,it will be because of oil as we saw in last year's Naval stand off.

However our navy is in better shape with the Ulsan class frigate and the fact that Burmese lost many navy ships during cyclone NARGIS.


----------



## blain2

Jako said:


> F-7 is equivalent to mig-21,right?? Why have them now?? They are not compatible for modern warfare,if not upgraded properly(heck we have a whole lot of them,one crashed today!!! But the ones upgraded to bison grade are great).......btw,best of luck for your future procurements.....ps-are you sure bout the number 16? And,wd you get the reamaining which were ordered?



There is a difference. The F-7MG (BDAF's BGs are based on this) is a further development and incorporates major changes on wings providing for a double-cranked delta on the wings and leading and trailing edge auto flaps which provide for much better close in performance than any of the older versions of the F-7. In terms of the performance of the airframes (comparing Mig-21 (which is essentially an F-7) with F-7MG variants), the latter are much better in their performance in flight, landing/takeoff etc.

Weapons mating is a different issue. That goes with how you want to upgrade the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> F-7s are interceptors and aren't that bad fighters.Especially the new variant F-7 BG.It is updated and came out of production in 2005-06.With improved air frame and better RADAR and some BVR capability.
> 
> I just don't know why no country have ever place orders for F-8 II M,when it was placed for sale.It would have been a better interceptor than F-7 for Bangladesh I think.may be there were some factors to be taken into considerations.
> 
> About 16migs and I have doubt,Iajdani are you sure about the numbers?




Yes i am sure bout the number regarding Mig.
No matter what you guys say, I am not boarding a F-7 If I have to face a SU-30 MKI and win the battle no matter how better pilot I am.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> We spend only 1.1% of GDP in defence yet some "So called Scholars" cry out we spend too much.This is what happens when you have some idiots who thinks they know everything.
> At present we are on par with Myanmar,but they will eventually surpass us if we spend in the same way.
> 
> Just yesterday an old F-6 fighter trainer(converted) crashed for technical failures.Thanks to Allah the pilot is safe.



Well Myanmar wont be able to sustain a fight as their economy is 1/5th the size of BD's economy. 
As I earlier suggested, if we even spend 3% of our GDP in defence we will be able to buy 2 squadron of Migs and 2 frigates every year.


----------



## mijanur

leonblack08 said:


> Oil and gas.They have plenty of it.We should also start looking for oil and gas in Bay of bengal as there is big possibility of getting in large quantity.If there is a reason to fight the Burmese,it will be because of oil as we saw in last year's Naval stand off.
> 
> However our navy is in better shape with the Ulsan class frigate and the fact that Burmese lost many navy ships during cyclone NARGIS.



shame shame shame


----------



## leonblack08

*Navy in need of logistics*
Seeks JS body's help to resolve problems
Shakhawat Liton

Bangladesh Navy yesterday said it is facing difficulties in safeguarding the country's economic interest and exercising maritime control within the exclusive economic zone and the continental shelf due to lack of modern equipment, manpower and fund.

In a report, placed before the parliamentary standing committee on defence ministry, the navy also sought prudent directives of the parliamentary committee for overcoming their limitations so that the force is able to fulfil the nation's expectation, sources said.

"Bangladesh Navy today made a presentation before the committee highlighting their problems and possible solutions. The force is facing a dearth of equipment, modern ships and manpower in discharging its duties," M Idris Ali told reporters after the meeting at the Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban.

The navy made a set of recommendations that include formulating the defence policy and national maritime policy, taking measures for increased participation of navy personnel in the UN peacekeeping mission, ensuring representation of competent navy personnel in important policymaking bodies.

Idris said all members of the parliamentary body agreed that the navy should be strengthened in the national interest.

Idris, also former defence secretary, said almost all of the navy ships are very old. Two of the four frigates of the navy are over 50 years old, he added.

"We will discuss whether the old frigates can be upgraded," the committee chief said. He said the past BNP-Jamaat-led alliance government decommissioned the modern frigate Bangabandhu due to their "narrow-minded" politics.

The last caretaker government, however, had re-commissioned the frigate, which is now one of two crucial ships for the navy, he said.

Without elaborating, the committee chief said there was a suggestion for purchasing new frigate. "We will be clear about the needs of the navy only when the defence policy is finalised," Idris Ali said.

Bangladesh Navy was established in 1972 to keep secure Bangladesh's territorial waters, safeguard Bangladesh's economic interest and exercise maritime control within the exclusive economic zone and the continental shelf and to protect Bangladesh shipping lines and its merchant fleets.

A committee member quoting the navy's report said the process of modernisation of the navy is also in trouble due to shortage of fund.

*On budgetary allocation, the navy in its report said it was allocated 16.10 percent of the total fund for defence forces in 2008-09 fiscal year. The army got 67.92 percent and the air force got 15.98 percent, a meeting source said quoting the navy's report.*

The committee chief said they would discuss the navy's report in another meeting.

On holding discussion on the draft defence policy, the committee chief said they could not begin the discussion yesterday due to time constraint.
*
"We will sit again in the next two weeks and discuss the draft defence policy. It is a very serious matter and we will try to seek public opinion on the policy,"* Idris Ali, also ruling Awami League lawmaker, said. He said public debate might be held on the policy.

On demarcation of maritime boundary, the parliamentary body asked the government to initiate necessary steps by resolving disputes with the neighbouring countries--India and Myanmar.

Bangladesh will face difficulties in collecting resources if the maritime boundary is not demarcated, he said.

Idris Ali said Bangabandhu's government in 1974 had opened discussion with the two neighbouring countries to resolve disputes over maritime boundaries. After 1975, successive governments failed to give due importance to continued dialogue, he said.

To beef up the navy's activities to conduct survey in the sea, the parliamentary body asked the government to set up a hydrographic unit under the defence ministry, he said.

He said in absence of the unit, the navy is facing difficulties in discharging its duties. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Navy eyes sub, new frigates*
*Prepares Tk 6,000cr plan to turn it into '3-dimesional' force*
Shakhawat Liton

Bangladesh Navy seeks implementation of an ambitious ten-year plan to upgrade it into a three-dimensional force by introducing new frigates, a submarine, maritime patrol aircraft, helicopters and other equipment with an estimated cost of Tk 6,000 crore.

The navy has recently sent the plan prepared in line with the proposed Forces Goal-2020 to the Armed Forces Division (AFD) after considering the recent maritime situation, budgetary allocation, market prices of required equipment and other matters, says the force in a report.

The Daily Star obtained a copy of the report placed before the parliamentary standing committee on the defence ministry on Monday.

*The navy plans include purchase of three frigates, three large patrol aircraft, 12 patrol craft, two landing craft utility (LCU), one hydrographic unit, one salvage vessel, four missile boats and installation of new missiles in some ships to strengthen its surface fleet.*

It has proposed introducing its own aviation fleet to consolidate combat capability of the surface fleet by purchasing three maritime patrol aircraft and four helicopters in the next 10 years.

*The navy also discloses a plan for purchasing a submarine by 2019 for the flotilla. It says the government has approved in principle this proposed purchase.*

*"Before purchasing the submarine, steps have already been taken to build infrastructure and train up personnel. When the preparatory work is completed, it will be possible to initiate steps to purchase a submarine by 2019," *the navy report adds.

*"Bangladesh Navy will obtain capability of a three-dimensional force if its aviation wing and a submarine are added to its fleet,"* believes the navy, tasked with protecting the nation's territorial waters, safeguard Bangladesh's economic interest and exercise maritime control within the exclusive economic zone and the continental shelf.

Citing the need for a three dimensional modern force, the navy says aircraft and submarines along with surface fleets are considered essential parts to increase a navy's combat capability.

"It was not possible in the past to introduce aircraft and submarines in the fleet due to various adversities despite having the plan and desire," the navy observes.

Apart from purchasing equipment, it also proposed formation of SWADS Command for carrying out a special warfare to control militancy and smuggling in sea and rivers.

"If the special force is formed, it will be able to play active role along with the two other forces in sea and rivers," the navy said.

The navy also proposes increasing its personnel, setting up naval bases and training institutes. The proposals now await the government's consideration.

The proposals include setting up bases for naval commandos, divers, rescuers and naval aviation, and development of a naval base in Mongla.

Other proposals are installation of a junior staff training institute, navy hydrographic unit, oceanographic centre and operational sea training guide, and approval of the organogram of Khulna and Narayanganj shipyards.

The navy is also preparing more proposals to this end for sending to the government for consideration. Those include setting up of a naval base at St Martine's Island, submarine base, setting up a separate naval base in Dhaka, and restructuring the organogram of the naval headquarters and area commanders' headquarters.

*On manpower, the navy proposes increasing 4,000 personnel of various ranks in the next 10 years. The existing approved manpower of the navy is 17,000.
*
The navy says based on the possible allocation of fund every year, the process of purchasing and building surface and aviation platforms to achieve three-dimensional ability will continue. Off-the-shelf purchase process will also continue simultaneously that would cost less and save time, it adds.

"Additional allocation of Tk 1,200 crore will be required for purchasing submarine, the hydrographic unit and the salvage ship," the navy says, adding, "An estimated allocation of Tk 5,000 will be required for principal purchase and development in the next 10 years."

The principal purchase excludes the submarine, hydrographic unit and the salvage ship.

As per the plan, three large patrol craft and 12 patrol craft will be built at the navy's own shipyards. Purchase of two helicopters and two maritime patrol aircraft are under process, the report says.

In defence for replacing three frigates -- Abu Bakar, Omar Faruk and Ali Haider -- the navy says the ships were built in 1953, 1953 and 1957 and Tk 300 crore will be required to upgrade those. Upgrading the old vessels is not viable, the navy claims.

The navy also proposes replacing four out of the eight missile boats -- Durbar, Duranto, Uttal and Durdanto. Those were commissioned in 1983, 1983, 1992 and 1988. It says Tk 200 crore would be required to upgrade the missile boats.

The report says as many as 82 ships, small and large, are in the navy's fleet. Most of the ships are older that 25 years. Only 15 ships/craft are aged under 25 years. Combat capability of the old ships has decreased and their maintenance and operation cost is high as well as risky, the navy adds.

It says, "With the old ships and present infrastructures, it is becoming difficult to discharge [the navy's] crucial duties."

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Brig Gen Azmi dismissed*
Staff Correspondent

*Brigadier General Abdullahil Aman Azmi *was dismissed from the service Tuesday, highly-placed sources of the government said yesterday.

However, it could not be confirmed either from the Defence Ministry or ISPR.

The reason for his dismissal could not be known immediately. *Azmi happens to be son of former Jamaat Ameer Golam Azam.
*
*The sources said several other officials with rank and status of lieutenant colonel, major and captain have also been dismissed recently.
*
Meanwhile, the government has promoted two brigadier generals to the post of major general. They are: Engineering-in-Chief of Army Headquarters Brig Gen Hamid Al Hassan and Acting Director General of Ansar and VDP Brig Gen Md Rafiqul Islam. 

The Daily Star - Details News


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is just dirty politics 

The removal of Brig. Gen Azmi is completely politically motivated move.It is totally unfair to punish anyone for the deeds of their father.This just shows the cheap mentality of the current AL govt.If there is really any compelling reason to sack him,then it should have been released to public through ISPR.

As well as the other removal of several middle ranked army officers are political move.Especially those who vent out their frustration and anger on PM Hasina,after seeing the way the Govt. handled the BDR mutiny situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> *Brig Gen Azmi dismissed*
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> *Brigadier General Abdullahil Aman Azmi *was dismissed from the service Tuesday, highly-placed sources of the government said yesterday.
> 
> However, it could not be confirmed either from the Defence Ministry or ISPR.
> 
> The reason for his dismissal could not be known immediately. *Azmi happens to be son of former Jamaat Ameer Golam Azam.
> *
> *The sources said several other officials with rank and status of lieutenant colonel, major and captain have also been dismissed recently.
> *
> Meanwhile, the government has promoted two brigadier generals to the post of major general. They are: Engineering-in-Chief of Army Headquarters Brig Gen Hamid Al Hassan and Acting Director General of Ansar and VDP Brig Gen Md Rafiqul Islam.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It is just dirty politics
> 
> The removal of Brig. Gen Azmi is completely politically motivated move.It is totally unfair to punish anyone for the deeds of their father.This just shows the cheap mentality of the current AL govt.If there is really any compelling reason to sack him,then it should have been released to public through ISPR.
> 
> As well as the other removal of several middle ranked army officers are political move.Especially those who vent out their frustration and anger on PM Hasina,after seeing the way the Govt. handled the BDR mutiny situation.



Well it's Awami leauge my brother. Bd Army will be farther weaken in future days. By the time Awami leave office, Army will be completely Teeth less.


----------



## khabib

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is just dirty politics 

The removal of Brig. Gen Azmi is completely politically motivated move.It is totally unfair to punish anyone for the deeds of their father.This just shows the cheap mentality of the current AL govt.If there is really any compelling reason to sack him,then it should have been released to public through ISPR.

As well as the other removal of several middle ranked army officers are political move.Especially those who vent out their frustration and anger on PM Hasina,after seeing the way the Govt. handled the BDR mutiny situation.[/QUOTE]

-------------------------------

Probably the most respected professional infantry officer in the army.
Never involved in any unethical work inside or outside the army. Friday's amardesh of 26th june has a good article about him.


----------



## TopCat

This the top leadership, untill and unless you change them there will be no change in Govt's attitude. You change Hasina to bring Khaleda then again change Khaleda to bring Hasina...and goes on for ever... 
Jokes aint it?


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> *Navy eyes sub, new frigates*
> *Prepares Tk 6,000cr plan to turn it into '3-dimesional' force*
> Shakhawat Liton
> 
> Bangladesh Navy seeks implementation of an ambitious ten-year plan to upgrade it into a three-dimensional force by introducing new frigates, a submarine, maritime patrol aircraft, helicopters and other equipment with an estimated cost of Tk 6,000 crore.
> 
> The navy has recently sent the plan prepared in line with the proposed Forces Goal-2020 to the Armed Forces Division (AFD) after considering the recent maritime situation, budgetary allocation, market prices of required equipment and other matters, says the force in a report.
> 
> The Daily Star obtained a copy of the report placed before the parliamentary standing committee on the defence ministry on Monday.
> 
> *The navy plans include purchase of three frigates, three large patrol aircraft, 12 patrol craft, two landing craft utility (LCU), one hydrographic unit, one salvage vessel, four missile boats and installation of new missiles in some ships to strengthen its surface fleet.*
> 
> It has proposed introducing its own aviation fleet to consolidate combat capability of the surface fleet by purchasing three maritime patrol aircraft and four helicopters in the next 10 years.
> 
> *The navy also discloses a plan for purchasing a submarine by 2019 for the flotilla. It says the government has approved in principle this proposed purchase.*
> 
> *"Before purchasing the submarine, steps have already been taken to build infrastructure and train up personnel. When the preparatory work is completed, it will be possible to initiate steps to purchase a submarine by 2019," *the navy report adds.
> 
> *"Bangladesh Navy will obtain capability of a three-dimensional force if its aviation wing and a submarine are added to its fleet,"* believes the navy, tasked with protecting the nation's territorial waters, safeguard Bangladesh's economic interest and exercise maritime control within the exclusive economic zone and the continental shelf.
> 
> Citing the need for a three dimensional modern force, the navy says aircraft and submarines along with surface fleets are considered essential parts to increase a navy's combat capability.
> 
> "It was not possible in the past to introduce aircraft and submarines in the fleet due to various adversities despite having the plan and desire," the navy observes.
> 
> Apart from purchasing equipment, it also proposed formation of SWADS Command for carrying out a special warfare to control militancy and smuggling in sea and rivers.
> 
> "If the special force is formed, it will be able to play active role along with the two other forces in sea and rivers," the navy said.
> 
> The navy also proposes increasing its personnel, setting up naval bases and training institutes. The proposals now await the government's consideration.
> 
> The proposals include setting up bases for naval commandos, divers, rescuers and naval aviation, and development of a naval base in Mongla.
> 
> Other proposals are installation of a junior staff training institute, navy hydrographic unit, oceanographic centre and operational sea training guide, and approval of the organogram of Khulna and Narayanganj shipyards.
> 
> The navy is also preparing more proposals to this end for sending to the government for consideration. Those include setting up of a naval base at St Martine's Island, submarine base, setting up a separate naval base in Dhaka, and restructuring the organogram of the naval headquarters and area commanders' headquarters.
> 
> *On manpower, the navy proposes increasing 4,000 personnel of various ranks in the next 10 years. The existing approved manpower of the navy is 17,000.
> *
> The navy says based on the possible allocation of fund every year, the process of purchasing and building surface and aviation platforms to achieve three-dimensional ability will continue. Off-the-shelf purchase process will also continue simultaneously that would cost less and save time, it adds.
> 
> "Additional allocation of Tk 1,200 crore will be required for purchasing submarine, the hydrographic unit and the salvage ship," the navy says, adding, "An estimated allocation of Tk 5,000 will be required for principal purchase and development in the next 10 years."
> 
> The principal purchase excludes the submarine, hydrographic unit and the salvage ship.
> 
> As per the plan, three large patrol craft and 12 patrol craft will be built at the navy's own shipyards. Purchase of two helicopters and two maritime patrol aircraft are under process, the report says.
> 
> In defence for replacing three frigates -- Abu Bakar, Omar Faruk and Ali Haider -- the navy says the ships were built in 1953, 1953 and 1957 and Tk 300 crore will be required to upgrade those. Upgrading the old vessels is not viable, the navy claims.
> 
> The navy also proposes replacing four out of the eight missile boats -- Durbar, Duranto, Uttal and Durdanto. Those were commissioned in 1983, 1983, 1992 and 1988. It says Tk 200 crore would be required to upgrade the missile boats.
> 
> The report says as many as 82 ships, small and large, are in the navy's fleet. Most of the ships are older that 25 years. Only 15 ships/craft are aged under 25 years. Combat capability of the old ships has decreased and their maintenance and operation cost is high as well as risky, the navy adds.
> 
> It says, "With the old ships and present infrastructures, it is becoming difficult to discharge [the navy's] crucial duties."
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News



Arent we supposed to have 4 submarines by 2014 and 3 frigates by 2010?? anyone can explain??


----------



## idune

Raquib said:


> Arent we supposed to have 4 submarines by 2014 and 3 frigates by 2010?? anyone can explain??



Explanation is very simple. india is in control of stooge awami govt and according to indian wishes Bangladesh does not need even any regular defense forces. Sub and frigate comes much later in the equation. Rest for you as Bangladeshi citizen to figure out.

If those defense enthusiast can not figure out what is taking place in Bangladesh then indian Awami stooges must be running one good digital deception.


----------



## Jako

idune said:


> Explanation is very simple. india is in control of stooge awami govt and according to indian wishes Bangladesh does not need even any regular defense forces. Sub and frigate comes much later in the equation. Rest for you as Bangladeshi citizen to figure out.
> 
> If those defense enthusiast can not figure out what is taking place in Bangladesh then indian Awami stooges must be running one good digital deception.



you need some serious medication buddy,cant you give a simple and conspiracy free answer to any question!?......cut the crap


----------



## idune

Jako said:


> you need some serious medication buddy,cant you give a simple and conspiracy free answer to any question!?......cut the crap



Ignoring pesky irritant


----------



## Jako

idune said:


> Ignoring pesky irritant



then try itch guard.......but you need something much bigger than that to get all the crap outta your head........you are first person ever on the earth to hate your own govt and your own country so much........support the govt which is in power,election is another thing......shame on you


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> Arent we supposed to have 4 submarines by 2014 and 3 frigates by 2010?? anyone can explain??



Its the fund problem.We are obviously not rich enough country to buy 4 subs within 4 years.It would cost a billion dollars.

Its nothing about being stooges,the plan for 4 subs were laid during BNP rule,and it is apparent that it was only a plan and nothing else.As they did not float any tender to buy subs.Some people just find politics everywhere.Craps.

Above all,we have to have the infrastructure and skilled man power to have those subs.The process of training is underway,but the lack of funding is stopping us.

When a country cannot provide good education at cheap cost to its citizen,how do you think 4 subs will be possible?Be happy even if we get one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HK-47

we need maritime aircraft,better frigates and better advanced off shore patrol vessels.The Navy and the Air Force needs to be revamped along with the Coast Guard and the Border Guard.

For air force we need Russian aircraft with western european avionics if possible.Something the Indians did.That was smart and better air defences.

Hey Leon,just some days back the Myanmarese drove away BD fishermen from our own waters and the Coast Guard did nothing.They were too scared.

and I don't think subs are viable for our waters.combat ships and vessels armed with anti sub techno and also maritime patrol aircraft should do the job.Please correct me if I am wrong.

Anybody knows about the restructure and strengthening of BDR???


----------



## Jako

HK-47 said:


> we need maritime aircraft,better frigates and better advanced off shore patrol vessels.The Navy and the Air Force needs to be revamped along with the Coast Guard and the Border Guard.
> 
> For air force we need Russian aircraft with western european avionics if possible.Something the Indians did.That was smart and better air defences.
> 
> Hey Leon,just some days back the Myanmarese drove away BD fishermen from our own waters and the Coast Guard did nothing.They were too scared.
> 
> and I don't think subs are viable for our waters.combat ships and vessels armed with anti sub techno and also maritime patrol aircraft should do the job.Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Anybody knows about the restructure and strengthening of BDR???



i think it would be better for bd to have a single command for airforce and navy considering the lack of proper maritime aircraft and not that big airspace............


----------



## khabib

Jako said:


> you need some serious medication buddy,cant you give a simple and conspiracy free answer to any question!?......cut the crap



Buddy,
Either you are one of most Naive person I have ever encounter or something else ..

When Nepal bought 14 14mm anti aircraft gun from china without informing india, india sealed the border of Nepal and that country almost broke down. -- can you deny this ?

bangladesh has one special operation forces and before bangladesh raised that unit - It has to get clearence that this unit will never be equuiped with what it needed for its ultimate usefulness. Indian DA in Bangldesh attache had to give clearence. We are supposed to have three special operation unit but just happy with one as that is the wish of india. Same goes with the naval special op.

just see how arrogant the comment of the indian ambassador in BD about the Tipra Mukh dam - No respect for diplomatic norm. 
May be the best way to live with india is being another Pakistan -Like it or not that is the reality. Too bad our politician are bought out by india mostly and much more corrupt than indian politician.

Saying the above - I still believe we should live respectfully side by side and look for the benefit of the people of two country.


----------



## Jako

khabib said:


> Buddy,
> Either you are one of most Naive person I have ever encounter or something else ..
> 
> When Nepal bought 14 14mm anti aircraft gun from china without informing india, india sealed the border of Nepal and that country almost broke down. -- can you deny this ?
> 
> bangladesh has one special operation forces and before bangladesh raised that unit - It has to get clearence that this unit will never be equuiped with what it needed for its ultimate usefulness. Indian DA in Bangldesh attache had to give clearence. We are supposed to have three special operation unit but just happy with one as that is the wish of india. Same goes with the naval special op.
> 
> just see how arrogant the comment of the indian ambassador in BD about the Tipra Mukh dam - No respect for diplomatic norm.
> May be the best way to live with india is being another Pakistan -Like it or not that is the reality. Too bad our politician are bought out by india mostly and much more corrupt than indian politician.
> 
> Saying the above - I still believe we should live respectfully side by side and look for the benefit of the people of two country.



i think you misunderstood me,buddy........i wanted to say if bd had a single COMMAND(but well armed naval and air forces),it wd be easy for the navy and airforce to work together and react quickly..........with the small airspace of bd and a considerably long maritime boundary,bd can certainly try it,it doesn't mean weakning your force......but adding a extra tooth to your reaction time.......regards


----------



## khabib

Jako said:


> you need some serious medication buddy,cant you give a simple and conspiracy free answer to any question!?......cut the crap





Jako said:


> i think you misunderstood me,buddy........i wanted to say if bd had a single COMMAND(but well armed naval and air forces),it wd be easy for the navy and airforce to work together and react quickly..........with the small airspace of bd and a considerably long maritime boundary,bd can certainly try it,it doesn't mean weakning your force......but adding a extra tooth to your reaction time.......regards



Jako buddy,
My appology if I have offended you in any way. I totally agree with your openion here. I was not answering this. Please see my next reply.


----------



## khabib

idune said:


> Explanation is very simple. india is in control of stooge awami govt and according to indian wishes Bangladesh does not need even any regular defense forces. Sub and frigate comes much later in the equation. Rest for you as Bangladeshi citizen to figure out.
> 
> If those defense enthusiast can not figure out what is taking place in Bangladesh then indian Awami stooges must be running one good digital deception.







Jako said:


> you need some serious medication buddy,cant you give a simple and conspiracy free answer to any question!?......cut the crap



I was reply to this. My applogy if I have over stepped my boundary.


----------



## Jako

khabib said:


> Jako buddy,
> My appology if I have offended you in any way. I totally agree with your openion here. I was not answering this. Please see my next reply.



no problem buddy,difference of opinion occur in a forum.......in the post that you quoted,i was talking to idune........coz,in each and every one of his post he insulted Sheikh hasina and the Awami League........i wanted to say,now that al is in power,its your govt too........why behave this way, as they are bangladeshis too......they wd also want the good of bd,maybe in a different way but still.......


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> we need maritime aircraft,better frigates and better advanced off shore patrol vessels.The Navy and the Air Force needs to be revamped along with the Coast Guard and the Border Guard.
> 
> For air force we need Russian aircraft with western european avionics if possible.Something the Indians did.That was smart and better air defences.
> 
> Hey Leon,just some days back the Myanmarese drove away BD fishermen from our own waters and the Coast Guard did nothing.They were too scared.
> 
> and I don't think subs are viable for our waters.combat ships and vessels armed with anti sub techno and also maritime patrol aircraft should do the job.Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Anybody knows about the restructure and strengthening of BDR???



Our Coast Guards and BDR should be given top most priority,because they are our first line of defence.Unfortunately,they are neglected.The coast Guard needs better hardware to fend off the Burmese.

We do need subs,that will keep us one step ahead of Burmese.
Fast attack boats and the use of "swarming Tactics" like the Iranians is probably the best method for our cash strapped navy.These small and fast boats can scare the hell out of even destroyers.

As far as I know,BDR restructure is in process.Details are not made public so far.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Its nothing about being stooges,the plan for 4 subs were laid during BNP rule,and it is apparent that it was only a plan and nothing else.As they did not float any tender to buy subs.Some people just find politics everywhere.Craps.



Before getting sub navy personal had to be trained and infrstructure had to be built. And BNP did exactly that by sending personal to Turkey and building infrastructure. Could they do better? Sure. And I dont think BN or BNP govt had any plan to absorb 4 sub in 4 years. 

Plan was to absorb gradually in longer period.

If '4 sub in 4 years' is the excuse Awami stooges and their masters in south block want to use for delaying and eventually not getting any sub then people should catch the new deception and lie Awami stooges are using.

Another point, BNP is not power, its indian Awami stooges who are ruling or misruling the country. Awami League came to power by telling the story that they are going to be far better than what last elected govt was. So its time to deliver; NO time to hide behind what BNP did or did not do. BNP is irrelevant now.


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> Another point, BNP is not power, its indian Awami stooges who are ruling or misruling the country. Awami League came to power by telling the story that they are going to be far better than what last elected govt was. So its time to deliver; NO time to hide behind what BNP did or did not do. BNP is irrelevant now.



Agreed. Didn't Awami dalal came to power with the promise of 'Din badal' crap so how come they haven't change a ******* bit rather became more ambitious to destroy it's opponent and interested to implement cow mata India's agenda than looking after interest of Bd that tolerating this left over bone chewing dogs...


----------



## leonblack08

*Increased defence and home ministry budgets passed​*

The defence and home ministry budget have been increased further than previously annouced to accelerate the pace of modernisation and expansion of the security forces of Bangladesh.

*The defence ministry received Tk 8, 383 crore and home ministry Tk 5,880 crore.*

According to our sources inside the Bangladesh government the increased budgets will accomadate procurement of modern hardware as well as mitigate personnel shortages in various undermanned units to meet the "Forces Goal 2020"..

While most of the defence budget will go towards the large Army the Bangladesh Navy and Air Force have been given special importance in the 2009-2010 fiscal year's budget.

*The Bangladesh Army will receieve new main battle tanks, get funds to upgrade existing main battle tanks, procure anti-tank guided missiles, surface to air missiles, self-propelled artillery, sniper rifles, engineering equipment, modern communications equipment amongst other crtical hardware.*

*The Bangladesh Navy will procure state-of the-art frigates, corvettes, missile equipped fast attack craft, offshore patrol vessels, a fleet oil tanker, a modern hydrographic survey vessel, helicopters, maritime patrol aircraft, combat datalinks, anti-ship missiles and anti-aircraft missiles.*
*
Air power of the Bangladesh Air Force will also be increased with the procurement of modern advanced jet trainers, surveillance radars, network centric warfare electronics and air defence missiles though the procurement of fighter aircraft has not been finalised.*

Source:Bdmilitary


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> *Increased defence and home ministry budgets passed​*
> 
> The defence and home ministry budget have been increased further than previously annouced to accelerate the pace of modernisation and expansion of the security forces of Bangladesh.
> 
> *The defence ministry received Tk 8, 383 crore and home ministry Tk 5,880 crore.*
> 
> According to our sources inside the Bangladesh government the increased budgets will accomadate procurement of modern hardware as well as mitigate personnel shortages in various undermanned units to meet the "Forces Goal 2020"..
> 
> While most of the defence budget will go towards the large Army the Bangladesh Navy and Air Force have been given special importance in the 2009-2010 fiscal year's budget.
> 
> *The Bangladesh Army will receieve new main battle tanks, get funds to upgrade existing main battle tanks, procure anti-tank guided missiles, surface to air missiles, self-propelled artillery, sniper rifles, engineering equipment, modern communications equipment amongst other crtical hardware.*
> 
> *The Bangladesh Navy will procure state-of the-art frigates, corvettes, missile equipped fast attack craft, offshore patrol vessels, a fleet oil tanker, a modern hydrographic survey vessel, helicopters, maritime patrol aircraft, combat datalinks, anti-ship missiles and anti-aircraft missiles.*
> *
> Air power of the Bangladesh Air Force will also be increased with the procurement of modern advanced jet trainers, surveillance radars, network centric warfare electronics and air defence missiles though the procurement of fighter aircraft has not been finalised.*
> 
> Source:Bdmilitary



Sir, with every due respect - how come you are posting from 
bdmilitary. 
This guy is so full of propaganda and immature that it is an insult to post any news update from there. But there are some members in that forum who are very knowledgeable. Unfortunately, I do not have access to there posting beacause of the moderator. 

I guess I am going off the topics again.


----------



## leonblack08

khabib said:


> Sir, with every due respect - how come you are posting from
> bdmilitary.
> This guy is so full of propaganda and immature that it is an insult to post any news update from there. But there are some members in that forum who are very knowledgeable. Unfortunately, I do not have access to there posting beacause of the moderator.
> 
> I guess I am going off the topics again.



Only for the sake of those knowledgeable members I am posting from Bdmilitary.Besides they are saying nothing new,its almost the same old news.

However,sometimes they do get their facts right.So you cannot ignore them completely.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Before getting sub navy personal had to be trained and infrstructure had to be built. And BNP did exactly that by sending personal to Turkey and building infrastructure. Could they do better? Sure. And I dont think BN or BNP govt had any plan to absorb 4 sub in 4 years.
> 
> Plan was to absorb gradually in longer period.
> 
> If '4 sub in 4 years' is the excuse Awami stooges and their masters in south block want to use for delaying and eventually not getting any sub then people should catch the new deception and lie Awami stooges are using.
> 
> Another point, BNP is not power, its indian Awami stooges who are ruling or misruling the country. Awami League came to power by telling the story that they are going to be far better than what last elected govt was. So its time to deliver; NO time to hide behind what BNP did or did not do. BNP is irrelevant now.



I think the BN sailors were sent during the caretaker Govt. rule not BNP.Anyways,as you mentioned BNP is irrelevant now,so be it.

AL can not buy 4 subs within 4 years,those who will fall for it are fools.They will probably buy one or two subs before their term is over.Just like they did with the Migs.Keep the military happy.

I won't even be surprised if they end up buying nothing.Because there is simply no fund.Look at the amount they dedicated to defence purchase,it won't even fulfill our ammunition needs.Just around 140 crore for total military purchase.Now how does navy gets from this?

And we are talking about subs.

And Mr.Idune,no one talked about getting "4 subs in 4 years",that's impossible for us.Should go back and read my post again and then answer.Don't jump in the middle.


----------



## leonblack08

To be honest I am not optimistic about getting subs.Because few years ago,there was a similar buzz that BAF was getting 16 advanced jets,Su-30 was a possibility.But at the end it turned out to be F-7BG. 
Not that F-7BG are bad jets,but they are nowhere near to Su-30.
So only when the purchase will be confirmed,I will jump about it.


----------



## TopCat

Navy is buying two frigates which is confirmed and passed by parliament. These are in tendering process. Apart from that I dont see any more procurement in couple of years.
But there will be a lot of money spend within the 5 years tenure of AL govt. The biggest of all, every willing young men will be getting 6 month training and 2 years of army job.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Navy is buying two frigates which is confirmed and passed by parliament. These are in tendering process. Apart from that I dont see any more procurement in couple of years.
> But there will be a lot of money spend within the 5 years tenure of AL govt. The biggest of all, every willing young men will be getting 6 month training and 2 years of army job.



Yeah we will probably get the frigates,Maritime surveillance air crafts' tenders were also floated but I am not too sure about Subs.I just don't see how they are going to manage it from Tk.140 crore for military procurement.

About the service,do you have any idea about from when it will start?If we apply for example,are we going to be in military reserve?I think that makes sense.


----------



## idune

khabib said:


> Sir, with every due respect - how come you are posting from
> bdmilitary.
> This guy is so full of propaganda and immature that it is an insult to post any news update from there. But there are some members in that forum who are very knowledgeable. Unfortunately, I do not have access to there posting beacause of the moderator.
> 
> I guess I am going off the topics again.



I could not agree more with you - bdmil is run and operated by some immature with factious story. No credibility what so ever on that source.


----------



## HK-47

something needs to be done about the coast guard.They are useless,totally.Have they got nothing or what?Even I hear the smugglers have more advanced equipment than the naval forces.

maybe we should check whether military officers are sending their sons and daughters abroad using our money.Our armed forces are weak because of them and the politicians.


----------



## HK-47

sorry double post.Somebody delete.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Yeah we will probably get the frigates,Maritime surveillance air crafts' tenders were also floated but I am not too sure about Subs.I just don't see how they are going to manage it from Tk.140 crore for military procurement.
> 
> About the service,do you have any idea about from when it will start?If we apply for example,are we going to be in military reserve?I think that makes sense.



That 140 crore is only for regular ammunition procurement. Not for big spending like frigates and aircraft. Those comes from outside budget. A lot of things kept secret in our defence procurement. Bangladesh can afford to buy subs that I believe. Money should not be a problem.

Regarding the service, I think they will be starting pilot project in 3/4 upazilla in this fiscal. Not sure whether the retiring servicemen will be kept as reserve or the current servicing ones will be considered as reserve. In usa they consider current one as the first line of reserve and the retiring ones are the second line of reserve.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> That 140 crore is only for regular ammunition procurement. Not for big spending like frigates and aircraft. Those comes from outside budget. A lot of things kept secret in our defence procurement. Bangladesh can afford to buy subs that I believe. Money should not be a problem.
> 
> Regarding the service, I think they will be starting pilot project in 3/4 upazilla in this fiscal. Not sure whether the retiring servicemen will be kept as reserve or the current servicing ones will be considered as reserve. In usa they consider current one as the first line of reserve and the retiring ones are the second line of reserve.



Well the army complained about the budget in their report.It mentioned only 140 crore for "weapon procurement".
I know that details of our defence hardware are always hidden from us,may be it will be included in capital expenditure.I hope you are right about the subs.

Anyone working in DGDP would be helpful.


----------



## HK-47

are Myanmarese naval vessels better than ours?more advanced ships?
were they building the fences in our territory too?

what's the orbat of the 24 Infantry Division?


----------



## nick

khabib said:


> Sir, with every due respect - how come you are posting from
> bdmilitary.
> This guy is so full of propaganda and immature that it is an insult to post any news update from there. But there are some members in that forum who are very knowledgeable. Unfortunately, I do not have access to there posting beacause of the moderator.
> 
> I guess I am going off the topics again.



BDMilitary is pro-JAMAT , and the admin is the key asshole who ban members if they impose a different view than the admin. Just like Taliban.


----------



## mijanur

guys do any of u know hw many tanks bangladesh has....i saw somewhere and it says we only got 111 tanks is this true


----------



## leonblack08

mijanur said:


> guys do any of u know hw many tanks bangladesh has....i saw somewhere and it says we only got 111 tanks is this true



Well the actual number may be between 300-400.Although in wiki you will find there are more than 600 tanks.


----------



## mijanur

leonblack08 said:


> Well the actual number may be between 300-400.Although in wiki you will find there are more than 600 tanks.



some gay websites say that we claim that we hav 115 or something like this


----------



## leonblack08

mijanur said:


> some gay websites say that we claim that we hav 115 or something like this



No.We certainly have more than that.As I told you,between 300-400.Or it may even be more.We don't know the actual number.


----------



## leonblack08

*Biggest pullout from CHT​**Govt decides to withdraw one brigade, 35 temporary army camps by Sept; 200 camps already withdrawn in phases as per the 1997 peace accord*
Shakhawat Liton
In a major development towards implementation of the Chittagong Hill Tracts Peace Accord 1997, the government has decided to withdraw one brigade of troops and 35 temporary security camps from CHT areas by this September.

As part of phasing out of military from the three hill districts as per the agreement, the announced withdrawal will start immediately, says an official statement disclosed yesterday. A few more steps are also being taken to implement the historic peace accord.

*"This is the biggest army withdrawal from the area after the accord was signed,"* says the statement of the Armed Forces Division under the Prime Minister's Office.

The decision to withdraw one brigade of troops consisting of three infantry battalions and 35 security camps was made analysing the law and order in the CHT, says a press release of the Inter Services Public Relations Directorate.

Sources in the Army Headquarters said after the withdrawal of 35 camps, more than 300 camps will remain in the CHT. These are expected to be withdrawn in phases. The brigade at Kaptai in Rangamati will be shifted to Chittagong Cantonment, they added.

According to the peace accord, the government is supposed to withdraw all military camps and security forces from CHT areas excepting the three cantonments in Bandarban, Khagrachhari and Rangamati district headquarters and those in Alikadam and Ruma upazilas of Bandarban and Dighinala of Khagrachhari, police and border security.

Two hundred security camps have so far been withdrawn in phases since the accord was signed between the then Awami League government and Parbatya Chattagram Jana Sanghati Samity on December 2, 1997 to bring an end to two decades of insurgency and unrest in the hill districts.

After signing the accord, members of the Jana Sanghati Samity who had been fighting for autonomy of the CHT surrendered arms to the then AL government.

However, implementation of the accord lost momentum after the BNP-Jamaat-led alliance government assumed state power in 2001. The alliance had opposed signing of the accord.

After assuming power in January, the AL again initiated steps to implement the CHT Peace Accord to bring normalcy in the region and in May made Deputy Leader of the House Syeda Sajeda Chowdhury the chairperson of a national committee for implementation of the accord.

"The government expects that the army withdrawal will be considered by the hill people as a milestone of implementing its pledges," the statement of the Armed Forces Division says.

In the statement, the government has sought all-out cooperation and support of the hill people and other populations to ensure coexistence of all people irrespective of religion and caste, restoration of law and order, and continuation of development activities in the area.

"Bangladesh government is very sincere and committed to fully realising the accord," the statement reads.

It says the government has taken steps like fixing the procedure for the implementation of the peace accord, reconstitution of the parliamentary standing committee on CHT affairs ministry, arranging meetings to resolve multifaceted problems of the three hill districts, and starting reform process of the Land Commission.

*Contacted by The Daily Star, Brig Gen (retd) M Sakhawat Hossain, who worked in Bandarban as a senior army official from 1990 to 1992, yesterday said the law and order in CHT areas is not volatile now.*

However, regular law enforcement agencies will have to keep vigil on the activities of United People's Democratic Front (UPDF), which opposed the peace accord, and any foreign intrusion in the areas to ensure the smooth pace of development activities, he said.

*Sakhawat, also an election commissioner, suggested that the government take steps to hold the long due elections to the three hill districts to revitalise their activities involving people.
*
He said troops deployment in CHT areas was begun before 1975 but the major deployment was done during 1978-1980. At that time, there were four brigades in the areas, Sakhawat said.

Talking to The Daily Star, a senior official of a hill district administration last night said a few days ago a meeting discussed the course of actions following the latest pullout. Security measures will be rearranged after consultation with all upazila nirbahi officers to ensure peace in the regions, he said.

The official said they would not face any problem in maintaining law and order as the army will be there after rearranging their deployment. For instance, three zones under the cantonment in the district will then constitute two zones.

Armed police battalion was asked to be prepared to take extra measures, if necessary, to maintain peace in the hill districts, a senior official of armed police battalion told The Daily Star yesterday.

Our Khagrachhari correspondent talked to two leaders of the UPDF and Jana Sanghati Samity. Japan Marma, president of Manikchhari upazila unit of Jana Sanghati Samity, said, "The long demand of indigenous people will be met through this pullout."

However, Khagrachhari UPDF leader Rina Dewan termed this eyewash, saying the government is pulling out the camps and forces, which are not required any more. It is not being done as part of the implementation process of the accord, she alleged.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Only one out of five brigades being pulled out. So chill down guys.... we still have significant military presence in that area.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Only one out of five brigades being pulled out. So chill down guys.... we still have significant military presence in that area.


If your statement is true then the pull out is just symbolic. However, it may be a prelude to further pull out if Shaikh Hasina's name is included in the long list of candidates for the Nobel Peace Prize. Then, if her name is short listed by the committee, she may pull out all other brigades from CHT, who knows. After receiving 9 doctorate degrees last time, it is a Nobel Prize she now covets for, no doubt. To get one she will sell even her own mother.


----------



## HK-47

are all the brigades under the command of the 24th Infantry Division?Does anybody know how the brigades of the army are structured?


----------



## Raquib

mijanur said:


> some gay websites say that we claim that we hav 115 or something like this



lemme guess...that websites are operated by indians...i checked some indian websites and some of them claim we have 180 tanks!! wow, thats 65 more than what you said!!


----------



## Righteous_Fire

PAFAce said:


> The Moderators have done an excellent job creating this category.
> 
> The defence of Bangladesh is very important to me personally, as I have very close family friends there (we are so close, we are practically family). Also, some of my closest friends are Bangladeshi. I always joke with them, calling them East Pakistanis, but it's all for good fun. Therefore, you can bet I will be checking back on this thread.
> 
> Here's hoping the best for Bangladesh, and for Pak-Bangla relations.



Well said!  Same goes from me for my Bangla Brothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*CHT pullout starts today​*


Star Online Report
In line with the government decision towards implementation of the Chittagong Hill Tracts Peace Accord 1997, an army camp is going to be withdrawn from Khagrachari this afternoon.

Talking to The Daily Star, Mohalchori Army Zone Commander (Acting) *Major Mamunur Rashid said the process for withdrawal of the camp at Manikchari in Mohalchori upazila began this morning and will be completed by 5:00pm, reports our Khagrachhari correspondent.*

In a major development, the government late last month decided to withdraw *one brigade of troops and 35 temporary security camps from CHT areas by this September.*

*As many as 40 army personnel were engaged at the camp to ensure security in that area.*

Mohalchori upazila Chairman Sona Ratan Chakma, UNO Saiful Arif and officer-in-charge of Manikchari Police Station were also present during the army camp removal process.

*According to the peace accord, the government is supposed to withdraw all military camps and security forces from CHT areas excepting the three cantonments in Bandarban, Khagrachhari and Rangamati district headquarters and those in Alikadam and Ruma upazilas of Bandarban and Dighinala of Khagrachhari, police and border security.*

Two hundred security camps have so far been withdrawn in phases since the accord was signed between the then Awami League government and Parbatya Chattagram Jana Sanghati Samity on December 2, 1997 to bring an end to two decades of insurgency and unrest in the hill districts.

After signing the accord, members of the Jana Sanghati Samity surrendered arms to the then AL government.

However, implementation of the accord lost momentum after the BNP-Jamaat-led alliance government assumed state power in 2001. The alliance had opposed signing of the accord.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## raihan.iiuc

I'm from Bangladesh i told that our army has an objective....but i donot know it.....please sent me anyone......


----------



## leonblack08

*Air Force aims higher*
Seeks major purchases by 2021
Shakhawat Liton
Bangladesh Air Force seeks to urgently purchase one squadron of fighter trainer aircraft and simulators for fighter planes and helicopters, and set up overhauling plants for the existing F-7 fighter planes and MI series helicopters.

It has prepared long-term plans for other major defence purchases by 2021 and beyond to modernise the force, discloses a report of the air force. It also seeks either 10 percent increase in budgetary allocation or special allocation for the next 10 years to achieve the target.

The report, which describes the problems the air force is facing and suggests ways to overcome them, was placed before the parliamentary standing committee on defence ministry on July 14 for discussion.

The Daily Star has obtained a copy of the report.

The plans include purchasing of air defence radars and surface-to-air missile systems to protect important establishments of the force, replacement of A-5, FT-5 and F-7 fighter planes and induction of aircraft for airborne early warning, a system used for directing fighters to targets and counter attacks.

The air force also seeks to turn Cox's Bazar into an advanced base to increase the force's operational capability, approval of an organogram of the Kurmitola base, increase in healthcare facility for the force members and proper steps regarding their salaries and allowances.

The air force suggested that the purchases be completed in phases by 2021.

After 2021, it wants to begin purchasing aircraft in phases to form three air defence squadrons. An air force squadron typically consists of three or four air units, with a total of 12 to 24 aircraft, depending on the type of aircraft and the air force.

In defence of the plans, the report says Bangladesh needs a five-layer strong air defence system to protect its airspace from enemy air attacks.

The mission of Bangladesh Air Force is: "To prepare, operate and maintain an air force capable of projecting air power in order to uphold and promote our national interest", as drafted in light of the responsibilities and duties assigned by the government.

"The air force is proceeding with the dream to build a digital air force keeping consistency with the honourable prime minister's vision," the report says.

It says the budgetary allocation for the air force has been decreased in the last two financial years.

The allocation was increased to 20.90 percent of the total defence budget in FY 2005-06 from 18.56 percent in 2004-05. In FY 2006-07, the air force was given 20.97 percent of the total defence budget. But the allocation was decreased to 15.57 percent in FY 2007-08 and 15.11 percent in FY 2008-09.

In the report, the air force has demanded either 25 percent of the total defence budget or a special allocation in the next 10 years.

Most of the budgetary allocation is spent for maintenance, salaries and allowances, supplies and services and instalments of previous purchases. Only 4-6 percent of it is spent for major purchases, the report says.

In defence of purchasing new equipment, the report says it is facing tremendous difficulties in playing due role with the aged aircraft.

The force has over 160 planes--fighter, transport and training aircraft--and helicopters, of which 70 percent are aged over 20 years and 18 percent inducted in the last 10 years, says the report.

It says the air force has planned to set up overhauling plants for the existing F-7 fighter planes and MI helicopters. If two plants are set up in the country, two to three F-7 aircraft and three to four MI choppers could be overhauled each year and will not require sending abroad.

The air force has so far overhauled Bell helicopters 65 times and PT-6 planes 76 times at its own maintenance unit. In the last two years, five fighter aircraft were overhauled in the country with the help of foreign consultants, the report says.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## eastwatch

Raquib said:


> lemme guess...that websites are operated by indians...i checked some indian websites and some of them claim we have 180 tanks!! wow, thats 65 more than what you said!!



I think, your guesswork is wrong. BD has a total of 610 tanks, of which 300 will be upgraded with the technological cooperation of Pakistan. Bd is also planning to buy 200 to 250 new tanks within the next few years.


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> I think, your guesswork is wrong. BD has a total of 610 tanks, of which 300 will be upgraded with the technological cooperation of Pakistan. Bd is also planning to buy 200 to 250 new tanks within the next few years.


Reliable source please ! AFAIK, BA doesn't have those many tanks and after RAWAMY GOVT coming to power all co-op with PA has gone to back burner.


----------



## Raquib

eastwatch said:


> I think, your guesswork is wrong. BD has a total of 610 tanks, of which 300 will be upgraded with the technological cooperation of Pakistan. Bd is also planning to buy 200 to 250 new tanks within the next few years.



Dude you took it seriously??mann i was just joking...I know we possess 610 tanks and we're looking forward to buy more... We're probably going for Chinese tanks as the Ukrainian Yatagans are pretty much expensive...


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> I think, your guesswork is wrong. BD has a total of 610 tanks, of which 300 will be upgraded with the technological cooperation of Pakistan. Bd is also planning to buy 200 to 250 new tanks within the next few years.



When is this Al Zararar suppose to hit the ground casue I am eager to see these bad boys in BD soil.


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> When is this Al Zararar suppose to hit the ground casue I am eager to see these bad boys in BD soil.



You do not have to be sarcastic about those Pakistani bad boys. They will be only a few number of engineers and technicians who would be supervising the upgrading work of T-59 tanks in the BOF. Pakistan has the knowledge and experience to do the job. BD can learn from them. I heard there are 49/50 points that need upgrading.

By the way, our bad boys are building small missile boats in Khulna shipyard. The crafts will be fitted with Pakistani/Chinese armaments, and about 50% of these crafts will be sold to Pakistan.


----------



## Raquib

Al-zakir said:


> When is this Al Zararar suppose to hit the ground casue I am eager to see these bad boys in BD soil.



Well bro, I'm sorry to say but as long as the AL stays in power you cant expect those in our soil... But the Chinese are also cool, we should rather be going for that and we most probably will.


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR to beef up CHT deployment​*New outposts to be set up along borders
Our Correspondent, Bandarban

Bangladesh Rifles will enhance its presence in the Chittagong Hill Tracts region by increasing both the numbers of BDR personnel and border outposts (BOP) there.

BDR Director General Maj Gen Md Mainul Islam yesterday said new outposts would be set up in the frontier areas of CHT.

During a press briefing in Bandarban after inspecting 10 Rifles Battalion at Balipara, *he said the force would be renamed as Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) by September and it would have a new uniform too.*

*He further said stern actions would be taken to curb extremism, terrorism and smuggling in the border areas.
*
The neighbouring countries have BOPs every three kilometres of their border, said Mainul, adding that *BDR would start setting up BOPs every five kilometres.*

Replying to a query about the recent government move to pull out army camps from the region as part of CHT Peace Accord implementation, the *BDR DG strove to dispel all fears since BDR personnel would be increased in the area.*

*He said BDR personnel are equipped with arms and steps would be taken soon to provide them with motorcycles.*

Chittagong BDR Sector Commander Col Didarul Alam and Bandarban Region Commander Brig Gen Atiqur Rahman were present during the briefing.

Later, Mainul Islam visited the BDR Training Centre at Satkania in Chittagong.

Mej Gen Mainul in Rangamati yesterday said the process of BDR trials would start very soon after the Supreme Court delivers its opinion, reports our Rangamati correspondent.

He was speaking to journalists after a meeting at Rangamati BDR sector headquarters.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

Providing BDR with vehicles will be a good move.They will be able to patrol the border more efficiently.
I was wondering will BGB be equipped with better equipment or not,that would be a morale booster for the honest BDR soldiers.

And its good to hear there will be increased BDR presence in CHT.But there should always be army presence,otherwise the Shanti Bahini insurgents may try to regroup again.


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> Providing BDR with vehicles will be a good move.They will be able to patrol the border more efficiently.
> I was wondering will BGB be equipped with better equipment or not,that would be a morale booster for the honest BDR soldiers.
> 
> And its good to hear there will be increased BDR presence in CHT.But there should always be army presence,otherwise the Shanti Bahini insurgents may try to regroup again.



Any news of how the present COAS performing in running the military ? also how much influence Tariq has on the promotion now a days ?


----------



## leonblack08

*PM wants fighter base at Cox's Bazar: report*


Sun, Sep 6th, 2009 9:44 pm BdST

Kamran Reza Chowdhury 
bdnews24.com Senior Correspondent 

Dhaka, Sept 6 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;The prime minister has given directives to turn Cox's Bazar airport into an advanced airbase for speedy dispatch of fighter planes, according to a paper presented by defence ministry officials to a parliamentary body on Sunday. 

The report presented to the standing committee on defence said the ministry has also proposed allocating 25 percent of the annual defence budget to the air force until 2014 for its modernisation. 

It further said that the government was moving to set up a radar station in Cox's Bazar, followed by one in Barisal, to bring the country under radar coverage. The paper said the defence ministry had finalised the specifications for procuring a radar system for Cox's Bazar. 

None of the standing committee members spoke to the press after the meeting. 

"We have not discussed anything newsworthy today," defence committee chairman Idris Ali told reporters at the parliament building. 

The paper tabled at the meeting by defence ministry officials said, "As per the directives of the Prime Minister, preparation for turning the Cox's Bazar air port into an advanced air base is on. 

"The ministry is coordinating with the civil aviation authorities of Bangladesh to stretch the existing runway and build [other facilities]." 

Ministry officials said in their report that the deputy commissioner of Cox's Bazar had already taken measures to acquire land for the purpose. 

The report also said the ministry had drafted short-term, mid-term and long-term plans to modernise the air force. 

"As per the short-term plan, 25 percent of the annual military budget can be given to the air force until 2014. 

"Or a special budget allocation can be made to install vital instruments for modernisation of the air force," it said. 

"Short-range and mid-range surface-to-air-missile (SAM) system can be procured to secure the air force's installations as mid-term measures (from 2014 to 2021)," said the report. 

It also said the existing A-5, FT-6 and F-7 fighter planes could be replaced in phases in the long-term. 

"After 2021, measures can be taken to purchase new planes for the air force's three squadrons," said the defence ministry paper. 

PM wants fighter base at Cox&#39;s Bazar: report :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## HK-47

> Any news of how the present COAS performing in running the military ?


What does the Chief of Staff got to do with running the entire armed forces???

Can anybody tell me how are the brigades and divisions organised in the army?Asked this question before,though not sure whether it was answered.



> Providing BDR with vehicles will be a good move.They will be able to patrol the border more efficiently.


I suggest horses.That's even more maneuverable.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh PM offers more troops to UN for peacekeeping​*
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina committed additional troops to the UN peacekeeping missions as President Barack Obama said Bangladesh blue helmets not only enhanced the prestige of their country but also the honour of the United Nations.

Were a peace-loving nation and were committed to global peaceWere helping the UN in doing the peacekeeping job from our own responsibility, Hasina said during a summit meeting on UN peacekeeping hosted by the US President on Wednesday afternoon.

On the outcome of the meeting, Bangladesh Permanent Representative to the UN Dr A.K. Abdul Momen told UNB that the Prime Minister said Bangladesh is committed to sending more troops to the UN peacekeeping mission.

Were committed to contributing additional forces, she said in making the offer in the summit-level planning of the latest course of peacekeeping in troubled corners of the world at a time when the UN General Assembly is debating the future roles of the global forum in the changing contexts.

Praising the Bangladesh peacekeepers, the new US President, Obama, said Bangladesh not only enhanced her own prestige but also the prestige of the United Nations through the policing of peace.

Heads of state and government from nine top peacekeeper-contributing countries, including Bangladesh, Pakistan, Uruguay, Nepal, Italy and Ghana, attended the meeting held in a UN Conference Room on the sidelines of the current 64th UNGA session.

Three countries - Egypt, China, Jordan, Nigeria, Morocco and Benin--were represented by their Foreign Ministers at the meeting that lasted over an hour from 12:05pm.

Bangladesh joined the UN peacekeeping mission in 1988 and has sent nearly 82,966 peacekeepers so far. During the period, Bangladesh peacekeepers have served 63 missions when 92 peacekeepers made supreme sacrifices in boots and 106 suffered injuries.

Currently 9,549 army and police personnel are engaged in peacekeeping in 12 countries. The country is now in the second position with 8,082 soldiers and first in terms of police with 1,372 policemen.

In last 21 years weve shown our professionalism and taken judicious decisions while discharging duties, the Prime Minister told the summit meeting.


----------



## idune

UN mission may look like a great gig but this mission had single handedly diviated Bangladesh defense forces from it primary mission -that is defending the nation and natioal interest. With lure of money from UN mission BD military and mostly its top brass developed mercenary characteristics. 

Unfortunately no political leadership had so far grasped existence of this black hole created by UN mission. 1/11 may provide the first glimse and BDR messare provided the second one. 

Without any complete reconstruction of Bangladesh defense forces and pulling away from UN mission, Bangladesh defence forces has very limited if any use in Bangladesh defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

can you tell me in wich type of fighter's bangladesh intrested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Poet

Like every army has war planes in time of peace and as i know that Bangladeshi army has no comparison in number and material with Indian's so what are your planes and basic strategy to secure the country?


----------



## mijanur

irrelevent but new video of bangladesh military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

mijanur said:


> irrelevent but new video of bangladesh military
> a-wmiUogKE4[/media] - bangladesh military


Why irrelevant? You must send more of these videos and pictures.


----------



## leonblack08

New BDR uniform.
What do you all think about it?


----------



## Patriot

Does not look bro but what kind of terrain they are operating in?The color is way too dark.


----------



## rajeev

idune said:


> UN mission may look like a great gig but this mission had single handedly diviated Bangladesh defense forces from it primary mission -that is defending the nation and natioal interest. With lure of money from UN mission BD military and mostly its top brass developed mercenary characteristics.
> 
> Unfortunately no political leadership had so far grasped existence of this black hole created by UN mission. 1/11 may provide the first glimse and BDR messare provided the second one.
> 
> Without any complete reconstruction of Bangladesh defense forces and pulling away from UN mission, Bangladesh defence forces has very limited if any use in Bangladesh defense.



I dont see where is the security threat for Bangladesh. Bangladesh has only 2 bordering countries - India and Burma.

India is not going to invade Bangladesh and Burma wont want to because Bangladesh can get support from India.


----------



## HK-47

I agree with idune in that post.Border Guard duties and national emergencies should be top priorities instead of UN peace keeping.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARPAT

would be nice if it was something that above.


----------



## leonblack08

rajeev said:


> I dont see where is the security threat for Bangladesh. Bangladesh has only 2 bordering countries - India and Burma.
> 
> *India is not going to invade Bangladesh and Burma wont want to because Bangladesh can get support from India.*



Hello Rajeev,

India will probably not attack Bangladesh directly but Burma has tons of reasons to attack BD.Oil,gas and territory is enough to start a war.Especially when there is a rogue junta Govt. is in place.

About Bangladesh getting support from India,well think again.India recently supplied large amount of arms and ammo,also tanks to Burma.

So you see,things are not as easy as it may look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajeev

leonblack08 said:


> Hello Rajeev,
> 
> India will probably not attack Bangladesh directly but Burma has tons of reasons to attack BD.Oil,gas and territory is enough to start a war.Especially when there is a rogue junta Govt. is in place.
> 
> About Bangladesh getting support from India,well think again.India recently supplied large amount of arms and ammo,also tanks to Burma.
> 
> So you see,things are not as easy as it may look.



Come on guys, India cares about Bangladesh and there is nothing Bangladesh has done that has hurt India. There will always be minor issues, but that will always be there with any country, or even two different people even though you trust them enough.

Regarding giving weapons to Burma. We are stuck supporting them. You would be aware we were against the military junta and wanted democratic govt restored. But China took advantage of the situation and started providing weapons and getting free access to naval ports. If India does not do more and bind them into some kind of economic arrangement, there is a possibility that Chinese will start appearing in Bay of Bengal. That is the only reason.

I am very confident if ever Burma attacks and Bangladesh govt asks India for help, India will do so.

Think about the incident only a decade back when Maldives was taken over by a tamil junta (LTTE?) from Sri Lanka. When Maldives asked for help, Indian forces reached there in 4 hours and freed the country. Since, relations have become so much better. 

They now provide India with access to their naval ports and in return India promised them with anti-missile cover for their country when India will have one for free. (some time around 2015 or so).


----------



## nick

Jako said:


> True, you really need some more migs.......leon told,you only got 8 of the 16 ordered.......but i was amazed to see they were armed with the R-77 a2a missile,good.......but still your airforce,needs a few more jets.......i think the land force of bd is very well equiped,and your apc's are impressive.......go bd go!!! Get some more jets!!!



Russia supplied 8 migs between 1996 and 2001. Then they supplied another 8 between 2001 and 2005. This is confirmed in russia's own arms sales report. But don't you worry. India's force is still much larger than bangladesh and pakistan together.

So be happy with quantity and frequency as you have large country, large population, large poverty,large economy, large democracy as well as large forces. 

Just make sure the damage will not be larger like everything else if things go bad (some people say India to be invaded by its next door neigbours, it's a myth anyway ! ).


----------



## nick

leonblack08 said:


> New BDR uniform.
> What do you all think about it?



I don't understand WHY our military cloth designers are so jerk that they always design clothes that looks like 1950's ?

Didn't they ever see an uniform of western forces? It's not like those are very expensive to make.

In fact, we are the third largest exporter of ready made cloths in the world after China and Turkey. If we can't make and give some better designed, better looking cloth to our forces, then it's a shame.

This uniform looks like it's made for "Darwan" or security guards who works in building security.

Our designers should take a look at US marine corps, Canadian army or any other modern army uniform with MARPAT/NATO camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

HK-47 said:


> What does the Chief of Staff got to do with running the entire armed forces???
> 
> Can anybody tell me how are the brigades and divisions organised in the army?Asked this question before,though not sure whether it was answered.
> I suggest horses.That's even more maneuverable.


I think horses as well as motor cycles may be needed depending upon the terrain.


----------



## mijanur

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that uniform is uglyyyyyyyyy...
i dont know how they found uniforms like this...i love the usa, uk, iran and isreal military outfit..i think their bulletproof but im not sure though


----------



## leonblack08

rajeev said:


> Come on guys, India cares about Bangladesh and there is nothing Bangladesh has done that has hurt India. There will always be minor issues, but that will always be there with any country, or even two different people even though you trust them enough.
> 
> Regarding giving weapons to Burma. We are stuck supporting them. You would be aware we were against the military junta and wanted democratic govt restored. But China took advantage of the situation and started providing weapons and getting free access to naval ports. If India does not do more and bind them into some kind of economic arrangement, there is a possibility that Chinese will start appearing in Bay of Bengal. That is the only reason.
> 
> I am very confident if ever Burma attacks and Bangladesh govt asks India for help, India will do so.
> 
> Think about the incident only a decade back when Maldives was taken over by a tamil junta (LTTE?) from Sri Lanka. When Maldives asked for help, Indian forces reached there in 4 hours and freed the country. Since, relations have become so much better.
> 
> They now provide India with access to their naval ports and in return India promised them with anti-missile cover for their country when India will have one for free. (some time around 2015 or so).



I don't think that India would be allowed to interfere between BD-Burma war.Instead I can see US marine troops taking over rangoon(Uncle Sam has an eye on Burmese oil ) *OR* US supplying Bangladesh with arms on priority.US already offered for joint patrol on Bay of Bengal.
Apart from oil,Uncle Sam also eyes St.Martins island,to be used as a military base.
Off course US will be a greater trouble for us later on.That's why we need to strengthen our army so that we can deal with our problems ourselves.

And Maldives and Bangladesh are two totally different scenario.They didn't have a strong army to defend them from terrorists,but BD is different case.Above all,Let's face it,we don't trust Indian Govt.That's the reality.There are many reasons behind this mistrust,I believe you know the reasons.


----------



## TopCat

I always love to see US marine in St. Martin Island. Or a air base.. marvellous.


----------



## HK-47

US forces stationed in the Pacific may come and help us but doesn't mean they will get a base.They will just help us.
So far majority of US forces coming to BD had been Marines and the US Navy.

I think it should be us doing our job this time.Last time somebody helped us.....I am sure how much "khuta" they have given about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

HK-47 said:


> US forces stationed in the Pacific may come and help us but doesn't mean they will get a base.They will just help us.
> So far majority of US forces coming to BD had been Marines and the US Navy.
> 
> I think it should be us doing our job this time.Last time somebody helped us.....I am sure how much "khuta" they have given about that.


Do not worry about the mean-minded KHUTA from the Indians. In reality, we gifted them a big win. For that they should be grateful to us. For a win like that India lost only 1300 of its troops and we lost many lakhs. They very clearly know how the anti-Pakistani population helped the Indians in 1971. But, they say all those things only to save their face.


----------



## HK-47

> I don't understand WHY our military cloth designers are so jerk that they always design clothes that looks like 1950's ?


They are still living in the 50s.BTW,they are 'Darwans' in a sense.They are guardsmen after all.But it still sucks anyhow.I share your frustration.




> i dont know how they found uniforms like this...i love the usa, uk, iran and isreal military outfit..i think their bulletproof but im not sure though



that's got nothing to do with uniform.It's a matter of using body armour.


BTW can anybody tell me how our battalions,brigades and divisions and military districts are organised?


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> I always love to see US marine in St. Martin Island. Or a air base.. marvellous.


A Christian dominated US base in any part of BD has many negative impacts upon the culture of the locals. Not only that our fundamentalists will see it unkindly, but also that a US base will give rise to fundamentalism. 

An Afghanistan-like situation may evolve gradually. It will only open a Pandora's box. Moreover, Saint Martin should remain a tourist spot.
Better we get help from USA to build our defence forces, but do not give them any military facility, except, perhaps some observation outpost.


----------



## mijanur

HK-47 said:


> They are still living in the 50s.BTW,they are 'Darwans' in a sense.They are guardsmen after all.But it still sucks anyhow.I share your frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's got nothing to do with uniform.It's a matter of using body armour.
> 
> 
> BTW can anybody tell me how our battalions,brigades and divisions and military districts are organised?



my baddd....


----------



## HK-47

we don't know our own order of battle?Have you seen the USA,USMC,USAF websites and their pages in Wikipedia?


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Just came across this news,bit old one though:



> Singapore, Thailand, Malaysia, Vietnam, South Korea, *Bangladesh *and Pakistan are also* purchasing submarines*



Australia tries to placate China over navy expansion | World | Reuters

What's you people's thought on this?


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> we don't know our own order of battle?Have you seen the USA,USMC,USAF websites and their pages in Wikipedia?



May be this will help:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/24698-world-armies-bangladesh.html


----------



## leonblack08

Two more videos:


----------



## leonblack08

Bangladesh's earning from UN mission stood at Tk.4500 crore this year.






news report in Bengali.


----------



## mijanur

great newss


----------



## TopCat

Cant we just use those 4500 cr money to buy some good toys for our army and air force which can be done easily every year.


----------



## leonblack08

*Hasina urges armymen: Know true history of countrys independence*


A smartly turned-out contingent of the EBR presented a parade on the occasion. The Prime Minister inspected the parade and took the salute. 



> She listed a number of steps like procurement of sophisticated weapons, imparting modern training, increasing manpower, introducing medicare facilities for the close relatives of army personnel in combined military hospitals, infrastructural development, introducing rice in their lunch and Tiffin allowances.
> 
> The Prime Minister greeted 28th, 29th, 30th and 32nd East Bengal Regiment batches on their attaining the capacity of carrying the national flag, saying that the Regiment had played an outstanding historic role in the emergence of an independent and sovereign Bangladesh in 1971.
> 
> ........She informed the army function that the government has already requested the United Nations to increase members of Armed Forces' officers in the UN peacekeeping mission.



*For full report:*
The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## eastwatch

With regard to what Hasina said about the true history, I have learned that people are for the neck of a leader who deviates from the true independence of the country, tries to demolish the military and rather indulges on seeking other country's help to remain in power. 

I have also learned that a leader who deviates too much from the friendship imposed by a strong neighbouring country again risks his/her neck to be chopped off by a conspiracy by that country. 

A middle road should, therefore, be followed. BD is safe if our leaders in all the political Parties tread between these two extreme lines. I think, history repeats itself, but it does not repeat every now and then.


----------



## leonblack08

*Thread Update:*

*Bangladesh Navy Special Warfare Diving And Salvage (SWADS)*

*Organisation*

The Special Warfare Diving and Salvage (SWADS) force is an elite Special Operations Force of the Bangladesh Navy. It is organised, trained and equipped along the lines of SEAL/UDT teams of the Republic of Korea and United States Navy SEAL.

The size of the organisation is believed to be of brigade strength and its command centre is located in the Southern port city of Chittagong.

*Duties*

SWADS teams are employed in direct action and reconnaissance both inside Bangladesh as well as globally. They are capable of undertaking various missions such as:

* Anti piracy.
* Counter insurgency.
* Counter narcotics.
* Counter terrorism.
* Covert insertions/extractions.
* Hostage rescue and personnel recovery.
* Hygrographic reconnaissance.
* Intelligence gathering.
* Raid.
* Underwater demolition.

*Training*

To join this maritime special operations forces unit members of Bangladesh Navy undergo the world&#8217;s most extreme mental, psychical and advance weapons training at special warfare schools in Bangladesh and abroad where the average failure rate is approximately 90&#37;.

Instructors of these schools are known for their &#8220;brutality&#8221;, which are designed to mould individual candidates in to the finest warriors.

Advance training for instructors are primarily conducted in the Republic of , Turkey and United States with their respective SEAL/UDT&#8217;s.

*Weapons & Equipment*

All kinds of weapons, nightvision sights, ballistic helmets, ballistic helmets, underwater gear and vehicles are available to SWADS teams for completion of their missions. Typically a SWADS operator may be seen armed with Colt M4 Carbine SOPMOD, Daewoo K2 5.56 assault rifles, HK MP5 9mm submachine gun, sniper rifles, 9mm semi-automatic pistols and locally manufactured 7.62mm assault rifles such as Type 56 and BD-08.

*Source:Bdmilitary *

*For pics and videos :* http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ilitarys-new-force-navy-swads.html#post554906

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

*BANGLADESH NAVY RESCUE SRILANKAN FISHING
BOAT FROM DEEP SEA*
DHAKA, August 08 - Bangladesh Navy Ship BNS ABU BAKR rescued a Sr-ilankan Fishing
Boat with five crews while on routine patrol in the Bay of Bengal on Saturday (98-08-2009).
On Saturday evening, Bangladesh Navy Frigate BNS ABU BJ\KR located a dirrerQnt
pattern fislling boat in the deep sea, 25 km away from Saint Mariins during her routine patrol
Then BNS ABU BAKR advanced and identified a Srilankan fishing boat named "DOSHANTA
POTIA" and the crews of boat gave signal to BN Ship by shaking their hands for help Later,
BNS !\BU BAKR rescued 05 crews including 01 Skipper and provides them with necessary
food and medicine. Mentionable, the Lankan fishing boat got her- engine failed on 11 July
2009 and crews of the b03t survived last 29 days in the deep Sea only depending on 'their stored
food and rain water By this time, the boat reached near Bangladesh water on drifting. BNS ABU
BAKR rescued the boat with crews and sent them to Saint Martins on Saturday.

http://www.bangladeshnavy.org/Naval_News/S_Lanka_Boat_Eng.pdf


----------



## leonblack08

*US-Bangladesh 'Tiger Shark' exercise ends*


FE Report

US Ambassador James F Moriarty attended the graduation ceremony Thursday for 59 new Naval Commandos at the Bangladesh Navy Special Warfare and Diving Salvage Centre (BN SWADS) at the BNS Issa Khan Naval Base in Chittagong.

*The commandos received specialised training during the US-Bangladesh 'Tiger Shark' exercise*, which concluded Thursday. During this exercise, units from the Bangladesh Navy and the US military were trained on counter terrorism and combating piracy and maritime and coastal threats.

*The new Bangladesh Naval Commandos are the direct descendents of the "Nau Commandos" who fought bravely during Bangladesh's 1971 Liberation War.* The ambassador reaffirmed the United States Government's support to the Government of Bangladesh's efforts to counter terrorism, piracy and maritime and coastal crime.

*A strong Bangladesh Naval Commando unit will protect the people of Bangladesh as well as help ensure regional stability, deter terrorists, and contribute to international maritime security and peacekeeping in the future.*

The United States Government will continue to assist the Government of Bangladesh in developing this professional, elite force.

The training demonstrates the United States Government's commitment to Bangladesh and to regional security by promoting military-to-military relationships throughout Asia and the Pacific.

US-Bangladesh 'Tiger Shark' exercise ends


----------



## leonblack08

* Bangladesh earns over $1.29 bln from UN peacekeeping*
English_Xinhua 
2009-10-12 20:19:58 

DHAKA, Oct. 12 (Xinhua) -- *Bangladesh earned more than 90.6 billion taka (about 1.29 billion U.S. dollars) from UN peacekeeping jobs in the last 2008-09 fiscal year (July 2008-June 2009)*, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni told the parliament Monday.

Presently Bangladeshi blue helmets are engaged in 12 peacekeeping missions in 11 countries.

*The countries are: Ivory Coast, Liberia, Sudan, Congo, West Sahara, Timor, Georgia, Chad, Burundi, Afghanistan and West Africa.*

Presently, around 10,000 Bangladeshi troops and 1,500 policemen are engaged in different peacekeeping missions around the world.

Bangladesh has been doing the job since 1988 and so far contributed over 80,000 soldiers and policemen.

Bangladesh is now the second largest UN peace troop contributor after Pakistan. 

Bangladesh earns over $1.29 bln from UN peacekeeping _English_Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*&#2476;&#2494;&#2434;&#2482;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486; &#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;* 
*(Bangladesh Armed Forces Day )*

War heroes honoured


Sat, Nov 21st, 2009 5:35 pm BdST


Dhaka, Nov 21 (bdnews24.com)  President Zillur Rahman and prime minister Sheikh Hasina honoured the nation's fallen war heroes on Saturday, placing wreaths at the Shikha Anirban (Eternal Flame) in Dhaka Cantonment to mark Armed Forces Day.

*The day pays tribute to members of the armed forces who fought and lost their lives for Bangladesh's liberation in 1971.
*
Army chief M Abdul Mubeen, navy chief Zahir Uddin Ahmed and air chief Shah Md Ziaur Rahman followed the president and prime minister in laying wreaths at the Eternal Flame.

The president, prime minister and leader of the opposition Khaleda Zia issued messages on the day.

In his message, Zillur Rahman, commander-in-chief of the armed forces, said Bangladesh's army, navy and air forces were the pride of the country.

*"The armed forces launched a concerted attack against the occupation force on this day in 1971 at the call of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman that helped prompt our independence,"* he said.

Sheikh Hasina greeted all members of the army, navy and air forces in her message.

*The prime minister, also in charge of the defence ministry, said the government was giving priority to modernisation of the armed forces.
*
*Khaleda Zia in her message said the noble contribution of the armed forces during the Liberation war will be remembered forever in history.*

State-owned Bangladesh Television and other private TV channels are telecasting special programmes and the daily newspapers have published special issues marking the day.

Prime minister and leader of the opposition chief are scheduled to attend a reception at the cantonment in the evening.

:: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

A special treat for everyone for *&#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;* &#2404;





A patriotic song sung by members of the armed forces.Since its not sung by professional singers,don't try to find quality music in this.Just enjoy the firepower and Migs manoevars in the video. 

P.S. # Did any BD member watch the special "onirban" yesterday?


----------



## leonblack08

Another Treat for *&#2488;&#2486;&#2488;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496; &#2470;&#2495;&#2476;&#2488;*






Note#A patriotic song sung by members of the armed forces.Since its not sung by professional singers,don't try to find quality music in this.Just enjoy the firepower and Mig manoevars.


----------



## DejaVo

AL govt try to improve army equipment than other govt. I like that.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Salam guys, i m actually new here..... so ppl can u just help me wit da basics stuffs of from where to post and how 2 reply.....soon i ll b sharing few info. i know about Bangladesh Mil....thnx in advance......cheers...XD


----------



## eastwatch

erased as it was not necessary.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladeshi to lead UN peacekeepers in Ivory Coast*
Staff Correspondent

The United Nations is going to appoint a major general f.rom Bangladesh Army as the commander of its peacekeeping mission in Ivory Coast.

Chairman of parliamentary standing committee on defence ministry M Idris Ali said this to reporters at the Zia International Airport on his arrival after a 14-day official visit to the peacekeeping missions in the African states of Ivory Coast and Congo.

A number of members of Bangladesh armed forces and police are engaged in the UN missions there.

Talking to the press, Idris Ali also pointed out that there are some problems Bangladeshi peacekeepers are facing abroad.

The standing committee will submit recommendations to the government in this regard like taking initiatives to provide Bangladeshi soldiers with cheap phone call rates for talking to their relatives back in the country and chartering aircraft to fly them home on annual holidays, he said.

The Awami League lawmaker led a six-member delegation to Ivory Coast and Congo to witness the operational and administrative duties of Bangladesh contingent deployed there.

The team also visited various military installations and called on high officials of the UN peacekeeping operations.

Many think that such visits to UN peace mission areas will enhance the morale of Bangladeshi troops and help make them more dutiful.

Idris Ali told reporters that the UN would increase participation of Bangladeshi soldiers in its peacekeeping missions in the two countries.

Bangladesh is the second highest contributor to UN's peacekeeping missions in terms of number of peacekeepers. The United States secured the number one position in terms of financial contributions.

Earlier, US President Barack Obama invited Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina along with heads of 10 other countries contributing peacekeepers to the missions to a meeting in New York on September 23 where they exchanged views and experiences on UN peacekeeping operations across the world.

Bangladeshi to lead UN peacekeepers in Ivory Coast


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR set to recruit over 1,000 jawans*
Faces manpower shortage for arrest of large number of troops; departmental trial likely to complete before CID charge sheet in Pilkhana carnage case
Kailash Sarkar

Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) will have *1,073* new members in January in its first recruitment since the February 25-26 mutiny at Pilkhana headquarters.

The decision has been taken to resolve the manpower shortage the border force faces with a huge number of its troops detained on mutiny charges, BDR Director General Major General Mainul Islam told The Daily Star yesterday.

A circular for recruitment of 1,000 troops is coming up, while one seeking applications for 73 non-paramilitary positions has already been published, he added.

Criminal Investigation Department sources said 3,500 BDR men have been arrested across the country so far. Of them, 2,163 were held at Pilkhana headquarters in the capital.

*Many of the accused would lose jobs as punishment*, they added.

Of the 1,000 jawans to be enrolled, *482 will come in general quota and the rest 518 in quotas for Ansar and VDP, indigenous people, public orphanages and the children of freedom fighters.*

The recruitment tests will begin on January 14 and continue till January 28. They would be held at different BDR camps and metropolitan and district headquarters.

BDR officials will oversee the selection process. Those to be picked will be issued with appointment letters on the examination day.

Meanwhile, the border force authorities plan to begin departmental trial of suspected mutineers at Pilkhana before CID submits a probe report in the carnage case, said sources.

CID, they added, might take more time to complete the mutiny probe, though the home ministry had earlier said the investigation report would be submitted before the year ends.

Talking to The Daily Star yesterday, Home Minister Sahara Khatun said the government is striving to ensure a fair trial of the carnage case.

Queried when she thinks CID would submit its report, she replied, "It's not possible to have a thorough investigation by working to a time limit.

The government wanted to complete the probe within its first year in office. But now it seems the job might take a little longer, as the investigation is leading to new links and suspects, she continued.

The CID officials however are trying their best to complete the probe as soon as possible.

Speaking in return for anonymity, a top-ranking BDR official yesterday told The Daily Star, *"If the departmental trial is not completed before CID turns in its charge sheet, the trials at the special courts might be delayed with the accused taking out stay on the proceedings."
*
The BDR DG however would not comment on the matter.

Sources in the force and home ministry said the government wants to complete the departmental proceedings first to avert potential legal complexities.

In November, BDR formed six special courts headed by its director general to try around 7,000 border troops on charges of mutiny.

The courts have already begun proceedings in Rangamati, Bandarban, Satkhira and Feni.

According to the rules, charges are pressed and arrest warrants issued on the opening day of the special trial, and the following day, the accused are produced before the court.

At the end of the second day, the court is adjourned giving the accused 27 days' time to prepare for defence.

BDR set to recruit over 1,000 jawans


----------



## bd_4_ever

Leon bro, i assume you have access to bdmillitary given you have posted about the latest updates in that particular site here (the BDR recruitment and the UN news). But there was one more and i believe the most interesting update, ie. BAF sending pilots for F/A 18 training. As i myself cannot access bdmilltary, thanks to the admin, i would request you to share some information about that; as i am sure most of the BD members would find it very interesting. Thanks dude in advance.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Skies

@LeonSir

Why I've to provide every detail to access in BD military dot com? Even they want a professional email account and cell number for unknown bloody reason.


----------



## bd_4_ever

brotherbangladesh said:


> @LeonSir
> 
> Why I've to provide every detail to access in BD military dot com? Even they want a professional email account and cell number for unknown bloody reason.



Bro, dont talk about that site. After 2-3 days of registering, i posted my first ever writing there. And guess what, i came back in the evening to see that "You are not allowed to visit the forum" message. What would you say to that. May be its wrong for me to say, but its an utter shame that our OWN defence site bans their OWN countrymen from discussing and putting forward their ideas. And they talk about patriotism.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Sorry for discussing about other forums here but cud'nt hold back.

However, just went over the Deagel.com site and came over a very suprising fact. It gave a list about the total transactions of towed guns that took place worldwide between nations (between 2000-2012). Here it shows Bangladesh was the 6th largest importer of towed guns in the world with 155 pieces.. Was delivered in two transactions to the BA. WOW....some figures to remember.


----------



## leonblack08

Deagel is not a reliable source.They also report we have 16 Migs,whereas even Sheikh Hasina in her trial talked of 8 Migs.

I read that 155mm self propelled howitzers were ordered,PLZ-45 from China.But do not know about exact figures.


----------



## bd_4_ever

leonblack08 said:


> Deagel is not a reliable source.They also report we have 16 Migs,whereas even Sheikh Hasina in her trial talked of 8 Migs.
> 
> I read that 155mm self propelled howitzers were ordered,PLZ-45 from China.But do not know about exact figures.



Bro, we all know that defence procurement in our country is kept very secret. I am sure even Hasina falls under that category. You dont know but she might have been adviced not to talk about it in her trail. 

And leon, let me point to you that if she talks about 16 migs in her trial....dont you thing the magnitude of moeny she was accused to have taken would be far bigger then if it were 8 migs......

Haha, just my idea bro....you are welcome to refute......

Cheers!!!


----------



## leonblack08

bd_4_ever said:


> Bro, we all know that defence procurement in our country is kept very secret. I am sure even Hasina falls under that category. You dont know but she might have been adviced not to talk about it in her trail.
> 
> And leon, let me point to you that if she talks about 16 migs in her trial....dont you thing the magnitude of moeny she was accused to have taken would be far bigger then if it were 8 migs......
> 
> Haha, just my idea bro....you are welcome to refute......
> 
> Cheers!!!



LOL 

Your logic is good,but let me show you something.Search for Bangladesh's frigate in deagel,you will only find Type 053H i.e. BNS Osman there is no BNS Khalid Bin Walid/Bangabandhu there.No Ulsan class mentioned there.

Do the math


----------



## bd_4_ever

leonblack08 said:


> I read that 155mm self propelled howitzers were ordered,PLZ-45 from China.But do not know about exact figures.



Afaik, some PLZ-45 have already been inducted to the BA. Specific and strong information was given in the BDmilitary site. So i assume we have some from the total we ordered.


----------



## leonblack08

*6 Bangladeshi policemen missing in Haiti*
Google mapsStar Online Report

*Six Bangladeshi policemen working in the UN peacekeeping mission in Haiti remained missing since a 7.0-magnitude quake hit the Caribbean country on Wednesday, said a senior police officer.*

Another policeman, who works at the United Nations mission headquarters in Haitian capital Port-au-Prince, survived with minor injuries.

Assistant Inspector General (AIG-UN Desk) of Police Harun-ur-Rashid told The Daily Star that they failed to contact the six police personnel as telecommunication was snapped.

"On failure to contact them over telephone, we sent e-mails to the mission but did not get any reply yet," Harun said.

PHQ sources confirmed that none of the six policemen was posted in the headquarters of the UN mission and even in the most affected capital city.

Apart from the six policemen, two Bangladeshis are working in the UN mission headquarters. One of them is now on leave and staying home.

A senior official of the PHQ said, "We have, somehow, talked to the person who is working in the HQ of the UN mission."

Quoting the injured Bangladeshi civil staff working in the HQ, the senior police personnel said that he survived but received injuries and does not want to be quoted.

The capital is now said to be in total darkness with many people sleeping outside amid fear of more aftershocks.

Haiti is the poorest country in the western hemisphere and has suffered a number of recent disasters, including four hurricanes and storms in 2008 that killed hundreds.

6 Bangladeshi policemen missing in Haiti


----------



## mijanur

^^^
its sad to see this happen to innocent people


----------



## leonblack08

The 6 policemen missing are safe.

*6 Bangladeshis safe in Haiti*

6 Bangladeshis safe in Haiti


----------



## leonblack08

*BAF to deploy contingent in UN Peacekeeping Mission*


Bangladesh Air Force (BAF) is going to deploy contingent BANAIR-1 at United Nations Mission in Central African Republic and Chad (MINURCAT), reports UNB.

BANAIR-1 (Aviation Unit) comprising of *104 BAF members would be deployed at MINURCAT from January 10, said an ISPR release Thursday.*

Main body of BANAIR-1 would leave the city for Chad on January 20.

Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal SM Ziaur Rahman briefed the members of BANAIR-1 in the city Thursday.

He called upon them to discharge their duties with honesty, professionalism and sincerity and bring honour for BAF as well as for the country.

*BAF also is going to deploy three helicopters at MINURCAT. *

BAF to deploy contingent in UN Peacekeeping Mission


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladeshi peacekeepers train 1st Engineer Company for Liberia's new army*

Source: *United Nations Mission in Liberia (UNMIL)*

Date: 02 Dec 2009


UNMIL PR 66

Gbarnga, Liberia  The first engineer company of the new Armed Forces of Liberia (AFL) have graduated after receiving three months of training in basic combat engineering from Bangladesh Engineer Contingent-12 of the UN Mission in Liberia (UNMIL). The 60-strong company received tuition in various disciplines of combat engineering, including road and bridge construction, masonry, mine laying and mine clearing, field defence and obstacles, water supply, engineering plants, roads and airfield construction. Additionally, the officers' corps of the company took lessons in engineer tactics, engineer intelligence, and engineer support planning.

Before the graduation ceremony, the new AFL engineers put on a show of the military engineering techniques and tactics they had acquired, by effectively displaying their ability to use hand power tools, and remain calm under stress. They conducted an obstacle breaking operation, assault river crossing operation, mine laying and mine clearing operations, as well as executing target demolition.

Speaking at the graduation ceremony, UNMIL Sector B Commander Brigadier-General Rahman Muhammad Majibur noted that UNMIL was now increasingly involved in peace-building efforts rather than peacekeeping in Liberia. *"We would like to see the AFL, along with other security agencies, take full charge of the country's security and other law and order situations,"* he said. To the newly trained AFL engineers, General Majibur cautioned them that their careers *"are full of challenges which can only be overcome by professional efficiency, sheer hard work, and dedication."*

On his part, Liberia's Deputy Defence Minister for Operations, Danesius Seigbe expressed the gratitude of the Government of Liberia to UNMIL, especially the Bangladeshi peacekeepers, for the training, saying, *"We are grateful for the mentorship and training opportunities we continue to receive from our international partners."* Mr. Seigbe assured Liberians that in addition to its core mission, the new AFL would play a major role in the country's reconstruction. "We will make the commitment; we will make the sacrifice; we will go through vigorous training to become the ultimate defenders of this noble republic," he added.

AFL Chief of Staff Major General S.A. Abdurrahman, who also spoke at the ceremony, described the new AFL engineering unit as a "path finder that will lead the way for Liberia's recovery and reconstruction." He told them that, military engineers, also known as sappers, are an important component of every army in the world. "They are the first to go the battlefield, and the last to leave," he pointed out, reminding them that as the pioneer engineers of the new AFL, they had a huge responsibility to go to every nook and cranny of Liberia to open up the country for development.

Certificates were presented to the new engineers by Deputy Defence Minister Danesius Seigbe, Sector B Commander General Majibur and AFL Chief of Staff, Major General Abdurrahman. Prior to the combat engineering training provided by the Bangladeshi peacekeepers, the soldiers had received general military training from two commercial American military training organizations. 

ReliefWeb » Document » Bangladeshi peacekeepers train 1st Engineer Company for Liberia's new army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

> "We are grateful for the mentorship and training opportunities we continue to receive from our international partners."------Liberia's Deputy Defence Minister for Operations, Danesius Seigbe




The reason I quoted this is,that our Govt. and Businessmen should take the opportunity to do business in Liberia and many other places,where Bangladesh is viewed very positively.
All thanks to our military for creating such a good impression with their work.

But till now we have not been able to reap benefits of these.Sierra Leone's President had personally asked for Bangladesh's investment there,but I don't think so we have done anything significant.

Our medicines and other products,would easily beat any competition in terms of price and also quality in places like ivory Coast.Where we have good reputation,once again thanks to our armed forces.But no significant step there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> The reason I quoted this is,that our Govt. and Businessmen should take the opportunity to do business in Liberia and many other places,where Bangladesh is viewed very positively.
> All thanks to our military for creating such a good impression with their work.
> 
> But till now we have not been able to reap benefits of these.Sierra Leone's President had personally asked for Bangladesh's investment there,but I don't think so we have done anything significant.
> 
> Our medicines and other products,would easily beat any competition in terms of price and also quality in places like ivory Coast.Where we have good reputation,once again thanks to our armed forces.But no significant step there too.



Market is really small. On to of that security concern.
Only good business I think of are to exploit their natural resouces which Chinese and Indians are doing.


----------



## bd_4_ever

leonblack08 said:


> *BAF to deploy contingent in UN Peacekeeping Mission*
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Air Force (BAF) is going to deploy contingent BANAIR-1 at United Nations Mission in Central African Republic and Chad (MINURCAT), reports UNB.
> 
> BANAIR-1 (Aviation Unit) comprising of *104 BAF members would be deployed at MINURCAT from January 10, said an ISPR release Thursday.*
> 
> Main body of BANAIR-1 would leave the city for Chad on January 20.
> 
> Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal SM Ziaur Rahman briefed the members of BANAIR-1 in the city Thursday.
> 
> He called upon them to discharge their duties with honesty, professionalism and sincerity and bring honour for BAF as well as for the country.
> 
> *BAF also is going to deploy three helicopters at MINURCAT. *
> 
> BAF to deploy contingent in UN Peacekeeping Mission



Nice....hope they bring in more respect to our nation....

Btw, is it the first time helicopters are being sent? 

Cheers!!!


----------



## leonblack08

No,helos were deployed before too.


----------



## leonblack08

*JS body holds closed-door meeting on defence policy*

Staff Correspondent

'The culture of secrecy' in running the country's armed forces should come to an end, as the citizens have the right to know how the forces are being run, suggested a number of members of the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Defence Ministry yesterday.

They made the suggestion during a closed door meeting of the committee that opened a scrutinising discussion on a draft of the country's first defence policy prepared by the Armed Forces Division.

After the meeting, some of the committee members talked to The Daily Star about some of their discussions.

"We will seek opinions of ministries concerned and the army, navy and air force once we have a framework in place for the defence policy," M Idris Ali, chief of the committee, told The Daily Star after the meeting.

He said more discussions on the draft will follow in the committee.

"The ultimate product of our meeting will not be kept secret. We will disclose everything for the public, except some sensitive matters if there is any," the committee chief added.

Talking to The Daily Star after the meeting, a number of committee members said in the meeting some of them also suggested modernisation of the armed forces in line with the changing time.

They also said the draft of the defence policy is voluminous, which it should not be, adding that it deals with many unnecessary things in it as well.

A member of the committee said the meeting also discussed the issue of the army's role being questioned after August 15, 1975 for a series of coups and counter coups, and for grabbing of the state power twice by the force.

He said however their role in preparing the latest voter list with photographs, and in assisting victims in post natural disaster situations are lauded by the people.

Meanwhile, Planning Minister Air Vice-marshal (retd) AK Khandker, yesterday told the House that a total of 75 officials of the armed forces had been sent to forced retirement or dismissed from the services during the BNP-led alliance government.

Khandker, who is also in charge of defence ministry affairs in the parliament, in a scripted answer to a query of ruling Awami League lawmaker Nasrul Hamid said 36 of those defence officials were of the army, 26 of the navy, and 13 of the air force.

In reply to a query of BNP lawmaker ABM Ashraf Uddin Nizan, the planning minister said *a total of 1,069 officers of the armed forces are working in UN peacekeeping missions, 907 of whom are from the army, 67 from the navy, and 96 from the air force.*

*He said foreign currencies equivalent of over Tk 5,194 crore have been deposited in Bangladesh Bank as their incomes from the missions till now.* 

JS body holds closed-door meeting on defence policy


----------



## garibnawaz

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

BNS Osman

GB


----------



## leonblack08

Thanks for posting the pics,however this thread is for *News mainly*.There is a thread dedicated to pics,which you can access through search.


----------



## TopCat

garibnawaz said:


> GB




She looks like a real army... coool.


----------



## garibnawaz

leonblack08 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics,however this thread is for *News mainly*.There is a thread dedicated to pics,which you can access through search.



Show me the thread.

GB


----------



## garibnawaz

BNS Ali Haider in Mumbai during IFR-2001.

GB


----------



## bd_4_ever

I found this video....hope you all like it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

And this one as well....am not sure whether it is posted somewhere else or not....so doing it....


----------



## leonblack08

I know the news already posted,but just updating the thread:

*Big plan on war weapon purchase*
*JS told of 10-yr dev plan for armed forces*
Staff Correspondent

The government yesterday unveiled its plans and ongoing processes of purchasing weapons of war and armoured vehicles to enhance and consolidate combat proficiency of Bangladesh Army, Navy and Air Force.

Planning Minister Air Vice Marshal (retd) AK Khandker, also in charge of the defence ministry in parliamentary affairs, yesterday notified the parliament about the government's plans and on going processes for the purchase.

*He said the government has planned to buy various weapons of war and combat vehicles in the current fiscal year as part of its 10-year-long development plan for the armed forces.*

*Efforts have been made to purchase seven tanks and one armoured recovery vehicle for army, and 80 armoured vehicles, five armoured recovery vehicles, five armoured ambulances and two helicopters for UN peacekeeping mission, added Khandker.
*
*"Besides, the government has approved in principle and allocated necessary funds to double the capacity of Bangladesh Ordnance Factory to produce ammunition for small arms,"* said the planning minister in reply to a written query from BNP lawmaker Harunur Rashid.

He said, *the process of purchasing two maritime patrol aircraft through international tender and building of five patrol craft at Khulna shipyard is underway. The decision on building or purchasing two large patrol craft, a hydrographic survey vessel and one oil tanker at local or foreign shipyard is also under consideration.
*
In addition,* the government has planned to purchase one or two old frigates for navy from other countries under government to government deal, he said, adding that process of purchasing of offshore patrol vessel from UK navy and a large patrol craft are progressing.*

*"The government also has plans to upgrade missile boats and patrol crafts with modern missiles to improve the combat efficiency of navy,"* he said.

*On modernising the air force Khandker said the government has a scheme to purchase a fighter squadron, air-to-air missiles, one surface-to-air missile system, one air defence radar and two helicopters in the current fiscal year.
*

*EXPENDITURE ON MEDICAL & TRAINING*
In reply to AL lawmaker Israfil Alam's query, the planning minister also placed a report on the armed forces' previous five years' expenditure on medical and training purposes through military medical service directorate.

According to the report, since fiscal year 2005-06 Tk 338.03 crore was spent on medical purpose while Tk 1.35 crore on training.

*NEW CADET COLLEGE*
In response to a query from Jatiya Party lawmaker MA Jabber, the planning minister said the government has a plan to set up a women's cadet college in Gopalganj or in Khulna or Bagerhat depending on availability of land and fund. 

Big plan on war weapon purchase


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh Navy Participates in MILAN-2010 Naval war game*

Some extracts:



> India will host the largest four-day naval wargame, Milan-2010, involving 12 nations in the Asia Pacific region from Thursday, in which means to counter terror threats to coastal and island territories would be debated keeping in mind the attacks in Mumbai.
> 
> 
> The seventh edition of the biennial Milan, being organised by the Indian Navy at Port Blair since 1995, would have nine naval ships from eight countries and representatives from four others participating in a tabletop exercises, apart from a passage exercise at sea and a seminar on humanitarian assistance and disaster relief (HADR) from February 4 to February 8.
> 
> 
> Naval ships from Australia, Bangladesh, Indonesia, Malaysia, Myanmar, Singapore (two ships), Sri Lanka and Thailand, with representatives from Navies of Brunei, Philippines, Vietnam and New Zealand would join the exercise.
> 
> 
> *Milan, which started as a small effort with participation from Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Thailand and Indonesia,* has today grow into a 13 navies grouping in the Asia Pacific. Only Cambodia will not be attending this time.



Full report:

The Hindu : News / National : 12-nation naval wargame from February 4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

*News already posted in another thread,but posting here to keep the Thread updated.*

*Bangladesh Navy Orders Two AgustaWestland AW109 Powers*
Date: 15/02/2010


AgustaWestland, a Finmeccanica company, is pleased to announce the award of a contract by the Bangladesh Navy for two AW109 Power maritime helicopters. The helicopters will be used for a wide range of naval missions including search and rescue, economic zone protection, surface surveillance and maritime security. *The aircraft will be delivered in 2011 and will be capable of being operated from the frigate BNS Bangabandhu.* The contract also includes a comprehensive training package including VFR/IFR conversion for aircrew, initial operational maritime training using an AW109 Power Level-D flight simulator and training for maintenance engineers.







Graham Cole, Managing Director, AgustaWestland said &#8220;We are delighted that the Bangladesh Navy has selected the AW109 Power to meet its maritime helicopter requirements after a thorough evaluation of all available platforms. We look forward to delivering the helicopters and the comprehensive training and support solution we have tailored specifically to meet the requirements of the Bangladesh Navy.&#8221; The AW109 Power is a 3 ton class eight seat helicopter powered by two Pratt & Whitney PW206C engines with FADEC. The spacious cabin is designed to be fitted with a number of modular equipment packages for quick and easy conversion between roles. The aircraft&#8217;s safety features include a fully separated fuel system, dual hydraulic boost system, dual electrical systems and redundant lubrication and cooling systems for the main transmission and engines.


The AW109 Power has established itself as the world&#8217;s best selling light-twin helicopter for maritime missions. The AW109 Power&#8217;s superior speed, capacity and productivity combined with reliability and ease of maintenance make it the most cost effective maritime helicopter in its class. For shipboard operations the aircraft has a reinforced-wheeled landing gear and deck mooring points as well as extensive corrosion protection measures. The ability to operate from small ships in high sea state enables the AW109 Power to perform its mission when many others helicopters would be confined to the ship&#8217;s hangar. Over 550 AW109 Power and AW109 LUH helicopters have been ordered for commercial, parapublic and military applications by customers in almost 50 countries.


(Bangladesh Navy Orders Two AgustaWestland AW109 Powers | AgustaWestland)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> *News already posted in another thread,but posting here to keep the Thread updated.*
> 
> *Bangladesh Navy Orders Two AgustaWestland AW109 Powers*
> Date: 15/02/2010
> 
> 
> AgustaWestland, a Finmeccanica company, is pleased to announce the award of a contract by the Bangladesh Navy for two AW109 Power maritime helicopters. The helicopters will be used for a wide range of naval missions including search and rescue, economic zone protection, surface surveillance and maritime security. *The aircraft will be delivered in 2011 and will be capable of being operated from the frigate BNS Bangabandhu.* The contract also includes a comprehensive training package including VFR/IFR conversion for aircrew, initial operational maritime training using an AW109 Power Level-D flight simulator and training for maintenance engineers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graham Cole, Managing Director, AgustaWestland said We are delighted that the Bangladesh Navy has selected the AW109 Power to meet its maritime helicopter requirements after a thorough evaluation of all available platforms. We look forward to delivering the helicopters and the comprehensive training and support solution we have tailored specifically to meet the requirements of the Bangladesh Navy. The AW109 Power is a 3 ton class eight seat helicopter powered by two Pratt & Whitney PW206C engines with FADEC. The spacious cabin is designed to be fitted with a number of modular equipment packages for quick and easy conversion between roles. The aircrafts safety features include a fully separated fuel system, dual hydraulic boost system, dual electrical systems and redundant lubrication and cooling systems for the main transmission and engines.
> 
> 
> The AW109 Power has established itself as the worlds best selling light-twin helicopter for maritime missions. The AW109 Powers superior speed, capacity and productivity combined with reliability and ease of maintenance make it the most cost effective maritime helicopter in its class. For shipboard operations the aircraft has a reinforced-wheeled landing gear and deck mooring points as well as extensive corrosion protection measures. The ability to operate from small ships in high sea state enables the AW109 Power to perform its mission when many others helicopters would be confined to the ships hangar. Over 550 AW109 Power and AW109 LUH helicopters have been ordered for commercial, parapublic and military applications by customers in almost 50 countries.
> 
> 
> (Bangladesh Navy Orders Two AgustaWestland AW109 Powers | AgustaWestland)



good move. but i thought we were going for some attack helicopters. anyways, thanks again leon..


----------



## garibnawaz

BANGLADESH (Nov. 24, 2007) Bangladeshi government and military officials, media and USAID personnel board a U.S. Marine Corps CH-43 Helicopter for transport to the amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3) to conduct a humanitarian assistance capabilities brief. Kearsarge, and elements of Amphibious Squadron 8 and the 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU) Special Operations Capable (SOC) arrived off the coast of Bangladesh Nov. 23 to support ongoing disaster relief operations following Cyclone Sidr. U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Ezekiel R. Kitandwe






BARISAL, Bangladesh (Nov. 23, 2007) Capt. Andrew Nix, of Fairfax, Va., a CH-46E Sea Knight pilot with Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron (HMM) 261 (Reinforced), the aviation element of the 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit (Special Operations Capable), helps a Bangladeshi soldier unload a shipment of bottled water delivered to a relief supply hub Nov. 23, 2007. This mission marked the first US military aid arriving in Bangladesh. USS Kearsarge and the 22nd MEU (SOC) are supporting relief operations at the request of the Government of Bangladesh. U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Peter R. Miller






BARISAL, Bangladesh (Nov. 23, 2007) Bangladeshi soldiers use a stretcher to unload a shipment of bottled water delivered by Marines of Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron (HMM) 261, the aviation element of the 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU). This mission marked the first U.S. military aid arriving in Bangladesh. The amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3) and the 22nd MEU are supporting relief operations at the request of the government of Bangladesh. U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Peter R. Miller

GB


----------



## leonblack08

*Reformed, disciplined BDR in a year: DG*
Star Online Report

Director General of Bangladesh Rifles Maj Gen Mainul Islam on Wednesday hoped that BDR would be reformed and emerged as a disciplined force within a year.

*"We have to take oath anew that will be -- Amra notun, amra ek, amra bolian (we are new, we are united, we are powerful),"* he said this while addressing his Darbar at Pikhana headquarters in the capital.

BDR regained peoples confidence in the last one year since the mutiny, which is the main achievement of the force, he mentioned.

All civil and military officers of the BDR, including JCOs and NCOs, were present at the special Darbar that started at about 11:00am at a multipurpose shed, which is used for practicing indoor games

The Darbar was not held at BDR Darbar Hall as a special court has been set up there for holding BDR mutiny trial.

The DG described the incident happened at the Darbar Hall on February 25.

"That day the soldiers left the Darbar Hall chanting slogan -- 'jago' 'jago'," the BDR chief said adding that if the soldiers would not leave the hall, it was not possible for any power to commit such heinous killings.

He said, "the heinous killings and mutiny has belittled us before the nation."

"We are observing the curtailed BDR week this year showing respect to the army officers killed during the Pilkhana mutiny and hatred towards those, who committed the crime."

He also expressed gratitude to the role of the prime minister in tackling the mutiny and violence in a democratic way.

*Though many people think that BDR is weak on the borders, the force is not weak now at all,* he said.

*At present, BSF has more border outposts than the BDR, said the DG adding that Bangladesh would also increase the number of its outposts and reduce the system loss.*

*The work is underway to set up 90 new outposts*, the DG said.

Reformed, disciplined BDR in a year: DG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*US naval ship starts training programme*
Staff Correspondent, Ctg

The US naval ship USS Ingraham on a goodwill visit started a three-day exchange of training programme with Bangladesh Navy in the Bay of Bengal near the offshore Island of Kutubdia under Cox's Bazar yesterday.

*The ship with some 200 US naval personnel, including 25 officers, led by Commander Adam J Welter, reached the deep sea, some eight kilometre to the west of Kutubdia and 60 km to the south of Chittagong port, on Monday.*

The US ship made the stop for the exchange of training on its way to Singapore from Bahrain where it was engaged in anti-terror vigilance until some two weeks back.

Talking to journalists on board the ship about the aim of the programme, Adam said,* The training aims at strengthening relationship through mutual cooperation and understanding.*

Both the US and Bangladesh Navy would exchange experience in the training when we would be sharing our knowledge on helicopter operation from the naval ship.

*In three days, some 12 officers (pilots) could be trained on helicopter operations, *the US naval commander added.

*We believe the training would also help strengthen anti-terror vigilance by Bangladesh Navy in the territorial waters of Bangladesh.
*
Commodore Commanding Chittagong (Comchit) Commodore Nazimuddin Ahmed witnessed the air exercise from the helipad of the US naval ship.

He said,* We need to develop our navy and strengthen vigilance in the territorial waters of Bangladesh to protect our sea resources.*

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

@ BD members

Does our Bangladesh capable to start a missile program in future *limited* within 800-1200 km? Is that will be controversial if we ever start? As we have no intention for making any nuke (but can be collected ready-made nuke from others e.g. N. Korea if we ever need) but we can take only simple conventional missile program. BTW, how effective is missile program to them who does not have nuke program? Now, please, do not say that BD is a poor country. We are not going for race with others, we will not make hundred of missiles but few to test our capability to do pride as many Bangladeshi believe we are not less talent than our neighbors. Don't you want to be an audience of that moment in your life time where we will test our simple (at least) homemade missiles?

I think a simple missile test can make us more enthusiastic to develop in other sectors e.g. social/economical/technological/educational etc. It can boost our economy, dignity, and confident. If BD can pride still for 52 and 71, then why not make some new pride? Would we always feel pride for those only which we (new generation) did not see? So the new generation needs something new to do pride.


----------



## TopCat

brotherbangladesh said:


> @ BD members
> 
> Does our Bangladesh capable to start a missile program in future *limited* within 800-1200 km? Is that will be controversial if we ever start? As we have no intention for making any nuke (but can be collected ready-made nuke from others e.g. N. Korea if we ever need) but we can take only simple conventional missile program. BTW, how effective is missile program to them who does not have nuke program? Now, please, do not say that BD is a poor country. We are not going for race with others, we will not make hundred of missiles but few to test our capability to do pride as many Bangladeshi believe we are not less talent than our neighbors. Don't you want to be an audience of that moment in your life time where we will test our simple (at least) homemade missiles?
> 
> I think a simple missile test can make us more enthusiastic to develop in other sectors e.g. social/economical/technological/educational etc. It can boost our economy, dignity, and confident. If BD can pride still for 52 and 71, then why not make some new pride? Would we always feel pride for those only which we (new generation) did not see? So the new generation needs something new to do pride.



Missile with shorter range can be bought from China and can put all our neighbour unders its range. We already acquired some C-802 and might go for more varieties. No need to start our own program from scratch.


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Missile with shorter range can be bought from China and can put all our neighbour unders its range. We already acquired some C-802 and might go for more varieties. No need to start our own program from scratch.



And why not?

There must be a diffrence of buying and making. NO


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> And why not?
> 
> There must be a diffrence of buying and making. NO



We don't have the enough tech know-how or the infrastructure to develope our own missiles.And it will be a waste of fund,on we cannot afford.Its better to buy missiles from China as we are doing now.


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> And why not?
> 
> There must be a diffrence of buying and making. NO



If you are living in the US, you may visit a factory to see how an fully automatic lathe machne is built or operated. When BD cannot even produce its own manual lathe machines, it is preposterous to assume that BD can build very sophisticated defence missiles from scrap just by wishing to do so. 

Before we go after this kind of venture we must have to understand that BD lacks technology and knowhow. We have to learn all these things from the westerners (read Christians), Japanese and Chinese (read Budhists) and also Indians (read Hindus). 

Unfortunately, because of lack of knowledge in sophisticated science & technology, BD(read Muslims) remains behind all other nations. It is time we wake up from the the present Aiam-e-Jaheliah (ignorance) and achieve those technologies from the western non-Muslims who have made their countries developed. Without learning from others there is no way we can build our own weapons.


----------



## thebrownguy

iajdani said:


> Missile with shorter range can be bought from China and can put all our neighbour unders its range. We already acquired some C-802 and might go for more varieties. No need to start our own program from scratch.



My dear friend, why would you want to target neighbours? what sort of an ambition is this? Does India being your neighbour have any guns pointed at BD? Think constructive, not destructive. Neighbors are supposed to be looked as friends and not enemies, unless there is some valid reason for hostility. I just dont get your logic 
Peace.


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> If you are living in the US, you may visit a factory to see how an fully automatic lathe machne is built or operated. When BD cannot even produce its own manual lathe machines, it is preposterous to assume that BD can build very sophisticated defence missiles from scrap just by wishing to do so.
> 
> Before we go after this kind of venture we must have to understand that BD lacks technology and knowhow. We have to learn all these things from the westerners (read Christians), Japanese and Chinese (read Budhists) and also Indians (read Hindus).
> 
> Unfortunately, because of lack of knowledge in sophisticated science & technology, BD(read Muslims) remains behind all other nations. It is time we wake up from the the present Aiam-e-Jaheliah (ignorance) and achieve those technologies from the western non-Muslims which have made most of their countries developed. Without achieving this there is no way we can build our own weapons.



Actually I work in a manufacturing plant where we design and implement various protective and communication system for power station. It's a sad scenario you have painted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

thebrownguy said:


> My dear friend, why would you want to target neighbours? what sort of an ambition is this? Does India being your neighbour have any guns pointed at BD? Think constructive, not destructive. Neighbors are supposed to be looked as friends and not enemies, unless there is some valid reason for hostility. I just dont get your logic
> Peace.



He did not say that we need to point missiles at India. We are talking here about our minimum capability and possibility in making missiles. Everyone feels proud to see the moment where a missile/rocket lunches from his own country land. It makes people enthusiastic and exited. And I need that taste and enjoyment. We will never run for race with India and also it&#8217;s not possible for us. But minimum defense sys is welcomed that if other neighbors cannot neglect us.

@ BD members

Who thinks that at least minimum missile program is not needed, be sure that next generation will not blame you. As we blame our previous generation for giving us a populated and poor BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh Air force Exercise is currently going on.*

Full report will follow.



Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina witnesses spectacular flying display of Bangladesh Air Force's (BAF) fighter and transport planes and helicopters at its annual exercises titled 'WINTEX-2010' at the BAF main fighter base at Kurmitola inside Dhaka Cantonment yesterday.Photo: PIDUnb, Dhaka

*During the air-raid exercises code named 'EX-THUNDER', BAF jets showed various modern aerobatic tactics of air warfare when troops were dropped from helicopter by rappelling while transport aircraft dropped logistics with parachute which is indigenously made by the Bangladesh Air Force, said an ISPR press release.*


----------



## Adios Amigo

brotherbangladesh said:


> @ BD members
> 
> Does our Bangladesh capable to start a missile program in future *limited* within 800-1200 km? Is that will be controversial if we ever start? As we have no intention for making any nuke (but can be collected ready-made nuke from others e.g. N. Korea if we ever need) but we can take only simple conventional missile program. BTW, how effective is missile program to them who does not have nuke program? Now, please, do not say that BD is a poor country. We are not going for race with others, we will not make hundred of missiles but few to test our capability to do pride as many Bangladeshi believe we are not less talent than our neighbors. Don't you want to be an audience of that moment in your life time where we will test our simple (at least) homemade missiles?
> 
> I think a simple missile test can make us more enthusiastic to develop in other sectors e.g. social/economical/technological/educational etc. It can boost our economy, dignity, and confident. If BD can pride still for 52 and 71, then why not make some new pride? Would we always feel pride for those only which we (new generation) did not see? So the new generation needs something new to do pride.




Dear brotherbangladesh,

You have addressed Bangladeshi members in your post, and many have intelligently replied, but some have missed some Key and Critical Aspects. Perhaps I should have refrained from replying but because of above mentioned reasons, I could not resist. Therefore Asking for pardon in advance. 


For the Purpose of Deep Understanding my post is divided into two parts.



*PART-1*​


For any country to have a credible defense to safe guard its honor and sovereignty, Its very important to set a clear road map and list the priorities right. This very basic criteria holds the key to success, which if otherwise not set and followed carefully can lead to disaster. 
Safe guarding Honor and Sovereignty comes at price, which is more then OK, If the Price paid ensures to achieve the set objectives. It is useless and can prove fetal if the Price paid does not achieve its prime objectives, similarly if the price is over paid for the objectives that can be achieved with the help of burning less resources. In short If you screw up here, you get screwed for the unthinkable, So the only way to achieve the optimal balance is Setting your priorities right. 

Since you can find a number of examples who pay less then required for defense needs and safeguarding their Sovereignty, often fall victims as a consequence. On the other hand you find less examples, who over burned their national resources for unjustifiable military expenditures and adventures and thus had to fall head first.
One such example is of USSR, I wont go into the details bust certainly they failed to achieve the optimal balance and the result is well clear. Recently America has done the same mistake, although not with regard to their Defense Procurements and Programs but with regards to their misadventure. I am Quoting theses two as they were/are perceived to be the most powerful also known as Superpowers. If they can pay so heavy prices then what about third world counties like us???? A screw up here will ensure that you are domed in all regards, be it political, economical, military, dent in the image or other important aspects wise, it will simply break the neck.


Ballistic and Cruse missile are regarded as Weapons of Mass Destruction. Starting such a program in my View is totally un-justified for Bangladesh, the reasons for which i quote as below:

1) Identify your enemy and the amount of threat you perceive from that enemy. Also Identify the strengths and weaknesses in the relevant field against whom such a program is aimed. 
a) If the perceived enemy is week and does not intend to start a similar program, then justifying such an expensive program is the first step towards wrong direction.
b) If the perceived enemy is too strong and way ahead in this Field which can not be caught by, if the competition begins, then it is also a wrong approach to justify a massive budget sucking project like this. A technological gap which is to wide, and cannot be covered up but trying to cover it will draw one into the sinkhole. 
c) Only if the perceived enemy is weak and Intends to start such a program, Then it justifiable to by all regards to have a head start.
d) Similarly If the perceived enemy is marginally strong and ahead in the related Field, then the program should be well supported and is by all means justifiable. Not doing so will simply widen the gap to a limit which couldn't be caught by, giving the perceived enemy a clear advantage, and all that was developed with respect to the resources burnt would deserve a place in the garbage bin. 

Here I would take a moment and ask you, who does Bangladesh considers its enemy??? Is it India or Is it Burma??? Or is it Both???

In either case as I have given you the Inferences, the result if we apply deductive logic does not justify, the need for such a program.


2) As mentioned early, These weapons are regarded as Weapons Of Mass Destruction. There should be no doubt that they will create a big controversy, a controversy more then enough to handle. Your neighbors situation is well clear to you, no need for me to go into that detail. Lets talk about what the international community has to say bout that??? You know, what has happened to Iraq in the name of WMD, Libya is another example. North Korea and Iran facing bone shivering sanctions, Pakistan faced for more then a decade, just because 9/11 changed the spectrum of world politics helped us out of those sanctions by joining the international community in WoT, otherwise we still would have been sitting in the swing. 

a) Is your country capable and willing to take such hard beatings???

b) Is it worth taking the punishment. Means is it going to provide you the necessary capability (I am deliberately not using the word deterrence here) to make your enemy sit quite for a long long time???

c) If not, which is the most likely case in my view, then a part from all the other implications like sanctions, embargo's, Bans etc etc you are asking for a war before its due time. certainly your enemy wont like to let you reach a position where it loses its conventional high grounds. It would like to cripple you before that, and break your backbone i.e strategic infrastructure, if it decides to be too kind not to take you slaves and hoist their flag in your capital.

3) What good is it gonna serve, even if you get through the hells gate??? how much is it gonna cost you in financial terms?? How much you can produce and field them?? These Toys are super expensive, the cost of a medium tech IRBM is too high to help you out conventionally. That is why only Nuclear weapon states have them, they are not primarily meant for conventional wars. They are meant to deliver nuclear warheads in the case of adversity. Iran so far remains an exception in this case, but they are believed to be building the nukes, if not already built. Although the case of Iran is different, their threat perception is different then yours. Look towards the west, i mean the developed world which does not have nuclear capability. 

a) Do they have them??? 

b) If not, Do they intend to have them??

c) If not, what means are they applying to safeguard their sovereignty??

4) How about if the perceived enemy is going to come out with counter tactics, How about them placing a Missile defense shield?? which in India's case is very plausible. Wouldn't it be worth throwing in the bin then ??

a) can you come with a possible answer??

b) If yes, then how long is it gonna take to come up with answer of the enemies counter tactics?? 

c) This cycle is an ongoing concern, have you the capacity to continue it??? 

5) You mentioned buying a nuclear weapon from North Korea. Although its naive, to argue on that, but still for the purpose of understanding i would propose.

a) Is it possible to buy a Nuke??

b) Will the International community (for get enemies, when you have International community you don't need enemies) let that happen???

c) Will any country be willing to sell you their nukes?? 

d) how close your relations are with any nuclear capable states??? How much influence do you have over them to sell you their nukes??

e) Even if they want to sell you their nukes ( highly unlikely, to put it mildly) are they willing to take the wrath of the International Community by taking such a step??

f) How are you going to transport these babies, from their country to your country???


6) lets suppose for purpose of understanding ,Even if that gets cleared by some miracle, then what next. You are now a nuclear capable country. And in the advent of war, you would surely like to use them against an enemy who is conventionally far superior, other wise the whole comment will go to ground.

a) The first question, is being a dare devil you decide to use first strike option, Can you destroy them all??? can you annihilate them??? If not what then??

b) Do you have second strike capability??? if not what then???

c) The missiles as per your say,and for which the whole saga is created, would have a reach of 1200 km per maximum, how do you Intend to hit the part of a country which is 2500 km away??

d) The, off-the Shelf Nukes which you bought, are they compatible with your home grown missiles???

If the Answer to these questions is NO, what then???

Given the Inferences, who is the likely winner of the war???

How are you going to position a loser of such a Nuclear War???


6) Economy as you said should not be considered or discussed, and therefore I will not, But in the light of the above mentioned realities , I would only say Closing your eyes and believing that the monsters are not out there, is mere self deception and nothing more. 


7) Regarding the comment you made about talent, I would say its not about talents, No buddy doubts your talents( Bangladeshis are one of the most talented people on earth, from the pilots in PAF to the Nobel Prize Winner Dr. Youns, have proved their worth) But its about being intelligent and making smart decisions, at the right times, that ensures the safeguard of your home land without dragging you through all that fuss. 

8) Wishing to be the audience of a prestigious Missile display, smoking out its rockets, I think it would be wise to wish for building a defense structure that ensures your sound sleep in your bedroom free of worries, at a cost that does not bury you and your countrymen to shoulders in heavy Taxes and Loans that enslaves you for a never ending time. 

The BIG Question is how??? That I would explain in the next part.


(I would like to leave the rest of your post as my post is getting long.)




(Continue part in part B)​





Adios

**********************************************************

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adios Amigo

*PART-2*​


Looking at the picture one does not see a pleasant site, Not now, Not in the near future, the gap is to wide, and its getting even wider. In every field the enemy has huge advantage, Be it the Military, Be it political, Be Technological, Be it Numerical, Be it geographical, When looking at it, one just wants to close his eyes, but that wont help either so what to do??? Let down your guards??? Accept the Enemies dominance ??? Always be Puppets in hands of others??? Never being able to break the shackles??? Always live at the mercy of others?? Losing self Integrity and opting to cheer lead for the New masters???? 

Is it Acceptable to The Bangladeshis???? The same Bangladeshis Who fought and kicked out the super power Brits, The same Bangladeshis who Carved out their own partition from India, The same Bangladeshis who got their Independence from Pakistan. The history shows us some thing else, a nation who dealt with three other powers to achieve their Independence, the Home land Bangladesh, the dream for which they didn't hesitate to Sacrifice anything, The dream for which they fought for centuries, The dream which turned into reality just 40 years back, how can they let that happen. A nation of this character is a brave one, a nation of this character is a resilient one, No sir, they wont let their guards down not matter how bad the situation is. No sir, they wont let their motherland be ruled by someone else once again. No sir, No sir, that's not acceptable at all. Independence and Sovereignty are price less. 


Normally a statement used quite often, suggesting peace is better then war and its better to make friends with your neighbors then to make enemy. Absolutely right and no disagreement about that. But who knows when another Hitler is going to rise, and attacks another friendly Poland ??? who knows, will he be from the east or the west??? So its better to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


With all the disappointments, If one looks deep into the mist, he will certainly find a way to overcome all the negativism and way ahead.
If you remember in the First part of my post, I mentioned about deterrence. This word is used quite often these days, lets digg a bit deep and find out the meaning of deterrence and minimum deterrence. 

Deterrence means, the capability of a Country to Check an aggressive party/country from making any mis-adventure. But that doesn't mean they have to face them with an equal force. 

The whole point of having a jet fighter, a Tank, a war ship or any Arm for that matter by a country who is weaker, or just want to defend its borders and sovereignty and have no offensive desires/designs is to have a minimum deterrence, that makes the aggressive party think twice, before making a misadventure. Giving them an early warning, that, you would suffer also if you try inflict harm on us, and we simply wont let you run through us.

Every war/conflict is measured with respect to Cost-to-Benefit. The whole point of minimum deterrence is to increase that Cost to an extent where the benefit becomes insignificant.


Up till know now problem, but how to achieve that minimum deterrence??? against Burmese there is no difficulty to achieve that. But against Indians, the threshold of the minimum deterrence is quite high but yet achievable if the use of scarce resources is planned out well. A non conventional deterrence is out of the question, so only conventional ways are to be mended to do the job.

Lets look into the three Armed Forces > Army, Air force and Navy.

(A proper and detailed analysis would require a lot of details and time, so i will try to make at short with a just a few examples) 


1) *Army*

Summary:

STRENGTH
120,000

INFANTRY
Brigade x 17
Divisional Headquarters x 7

ARMOUR
Brigade x 1

ARTILLERY
Division x 1

AIR DEFENSE
Brigade x 1

ENGINEER
Brigade x 1


I Cant argue about its insufficiency and details because i am unaware of the geographic conditions and ground realities, but certainly one would like to see an increase of at least 80,000 minimum Troops considering the country has to secure both eastern and western borders. 


*ARMOUR*
The Armour brigade should be increased to possibly a div strength, If not possible, At least make it double of the current. The current 180 T-59/69 should be heavily upgraded. Al- Zarrar has long been on offer, a capable up-grade, works for Pakistan, why not for Bangladesh?? Gob should Take it as soon as possible. The new brigade should involve new generation tanks, Al-khalid from Pakistan, Russian T-90 but Indians have them, which nullifies its chances, T-96 from China, T-84 from Ukraine all are acceptable and would do the job. Considering MBT-2000 beat All others in the Peruvian competition makes it the most favorable for me. 

*Artillery*
Even in more bad shape then Armour . All in all 130 guns, that are to old and obsolete models of 105,122 and 130 mm guns. No modern Sp or towed 155 mm gun. Numbers need drastic increase. Good, effective and cheap howitzers are offered by china and turkey. Must go for it to bring some much needed life. 

*MBRLS* no news, much needed again Rocketsan from turkey is offering very effective systems. Chinese systems are also very good. Have to have some much needed units.

*Army Aviation * No Attack helis, where is the troops and Armor gonna get close air support from??? American platforms are good if you can hands on that. Turkish Atak is also very promising but a few years away. Doesn't matter from where you get, you need them.


Lets not talk about Army air defense.

The bottom line is the whole Army needs to be overhauled. 

Now lets Check *AIR FORCE *



Summary

STRENGTH
6,500

COMBAT
CAC F-7, MiG-29 'Fulcrum', A-5C-III 'Fantan'

COMMUNICATIONS / TRANSPORT
Mi-17 'Hip-H', An-32 'Cline', C-130B Hercules


The MIGs are well known for their condition, and what numbers are they in??? simply means no 4th generation fighter and No BVR (dont count BGs as BVR Capable). Other then that no UAVs, No EAWACS ??? A must requirement nowadays. Situation is even Bad then Army 

I would like to post my thoughts which posted regarding BAF in another thread,


" F7s and Mig 21s are third generation fighters, be it their latest variants, their era is long over and cannot compete on any basis with modern fighters. BAF is in bad shape they need modern contemporary fighters to fulfill their needs and maintain a respectable fleet. Money is a big issue in third world countries where there is even less defense spending, in order to acquire that, BAF needs to maintain an optimal mix of Hi-Lo fighters,same as PAF, both to get them numbers and quality. At least 100 modern day fighters would be required to give them some what credible deterrent. F18s, if the news is true, would do the job by filling in Hi quarters , although would cost much more then Chinese or Russian platforms, but they are spotless in any regard, and hence worth it. At least two squadrons of them, and they should be augmented by a low cost yet dependable modern fighter at least 4 squadrons to fill in the low quarters. This is where JF- 17 comes to mind, which fit in perfectly, specially now that it has come a long way from its initials. BAF can also follow PAFs path and integrate some western stuff into them to make them near capable fighters of their western contemporaries at a quarter of their price tags. I know even some Pakistani ill informed and naive souls criticize it for no good reasons, But I believe this is Gods blessing on poor nations like us to equip themselves with modern tech, which can do the job well, without selling their souls to the west.

Now I am sure this will cost good amount of money,but sovereignty is priceless, and if BAF can carve out a plan for the next 8 to 10 years, this can be well achieved, not pushing them to hard for the money.

F7 at this stage will be throwing your money into a garbage bin. Remember every new procurement would be expected to serve for at least next 30 years or so to live out its life at a perceived cost. Now if F7s are already thought to be obsolete, what good be them by 2040???


Just my thoughts, spare me if i crossed my limits." 


Some people think that a strong Air defense will diminish the need for a strong Air force, which is totally wrong as they are mixing up the roles of Air defense and Air force. The Air Defense role is to augment, the Air force at home ground. It wont provide the guarantee of completely safe guarding the air space, which only a strong air force can/will do. 

Any how Regarding Air defense, a mid/long range SAM like HQ-9 would enhance the defense capabilities by multi-folds. And is Need of time. 

*NAVY*

Lets not go into formal details, Just imagine, its weakness by the fact that, the country isn't operating even a single SUB, where it would need at least a fleet of 4 to 5. Pakistan would be retrying soon some of its own, opportunity to take some for the price of peanuts if not free. Once the capability is obtained competencies can be created. This will be a slow process if Bangladesh starts even today, it would take them at least 10 years to induct 5. Two used from Pakistan and three new possibly from Europe with AIPs.


Lack of quality frigate force, should by old cheaper but capable platform like OHP as done by Pakistan or buy new from china. At least 4-6 are needed to consider the big cost line, plus numerous Fast Attack Missile Boats like MRTP 33 would be needed. Chinese have also very potent Fast Attack Missile Boats.

Lots and Lots of things, more needed to be said on this issue but I think now you can have a fair Idea of what I tried to explain. With the current condition of the Armed Forces, You can well judge that You lack the minimum deterrence that you need, first and foremost. And Investing in IRBM wouldn't get you anywhere but more problems. You need to Fix the Core Problems and then ,move on towards the big ticket items slowly, once you have secured the current concerns. So Conventional should be the priority right now, building an ordinance factory is far better then building a missile factory right now. All this is going to cost you big time, so indiginaization through Joint ventures for what ever is possible seams the best option and should be hardly pursued. 



Hope You have got the Idea, and I have communicated my views in understandable format. You are more then welcome to dis-agree.



Thanks







PS: These are my personal views and in no way meant to OFFEND The Bangladeshis, Indians Or Pakistanis or Some other Nationalities.










Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skies

@^post:

Thank you for enlighten my limitations nicely. Though I asked to BD members only to hear from them firstly but after a certain time anyone can join. And as far I know you, you are always welcome.



adeos amigo said:


> Lots and Lots of things, more needed to be said on this issue but I think now you can have a fair Idea of what I tried to explain. With the current condition of the Armed Forces, You can well judge that You lack the minimum deterrence that you need, first and foremost. And Investing in IRBM wouldn't get you anywhere but more problems. You need to Fix the Core Problems and then ,move on towards the big ticket items slowly, once you have secured the current concerns. So Conventional should be the priority right now, building an ordinance factory is far better then building a missile factory right now. All this is going to cost you big time, so indiginaization through Joint ventures for what ever is possible seams the best option and should be hardly pursued.




After reading you helpful and valuable analysis, especially, the last part quoted above; I&#8217;ve no way to disagree with you. You&#8217;ve suggested for developing our defence system in conventional way at first. And then if we could afford, ever, or if time will require then go for farther dream. Okay, all right.


Cos of those thinking:

Now let me say why I thought those fantasy stuffs. Actually, those I said supposedly on basis of future relation among new Indian and Bangladeshi generations. Although apparently there is no threat right now to BD but I was thinking about future i.e. after 25 years. *Since* BD is a tiny land burden with over population there could be an extreme food crisis (_most strong threat to me for BD_) therefore both India and BD will face the same problem of food crisis for over population in future certainly. In that situation if India will not solve the water issue or stop water flow totally to resolve their demands then what will happen?? *Or* if BD will badly need more water to produce more food to maintain supply to the demand then there could be a possible conflict. *Or* if BD will ever become too much more developed than its adjacent states of India and if those states will rant for separation then India, obviously, will try to suppress us progress to solve its own problems. *Or* in another way if we could not develop well then there is also a threat that India could try for make us 100&#37; obedient of them. *A* scholar told me (_may be he is wrong_) that there could be no independence of BD after 25 or 30 years due to become a seriously dependent and failure state. And, no doubt, our criminal politicians are going to that way right now. *There* are also few reasons that India could be our adversary as we know today Indian BSF is killing our people illegally so who knows what will happen tomorrow when India will be a super power (_damn_). *May* be in that time India could try to make us their complete stooge as our young generation is going in wrong direction. 


I thought that if N. Korea can make nuke then we can also try at least for few simple missiles. I said about 1000km of missile because I no need to cover any country&#8217;s full range but just to destroy enemy&#8217;s several parts. Also I said about 2 or 3 readymade nukes after 10 years if ever need (_not sure, but I think it is possible to buy and bring it with the help of China from N. Korea_) though there is no scope to use nuke at all. *Actually*, I just thought about them as defence elements not attacking. Moreover, if we can spend more dollars for conventional weapons then why not for simple missiles too? I think if we have these then no one will want to attack us, so I&#8217;m not thinking about win actually. *Also* my other intention to start simple missile program was that if BD people can pride and enjoy and feel more confident and also if they can show off that they are talent. *But now I want to forget everything* after reading you rational analysis! Also our army knows well what they need and I have confidence on them. And I believe more or less that even will not have those but no one can defeat us.


If India will ask us that why you need simple missile then I will ask them why you need advance missile. But at last I want to say that peace is the ultimate goal as we fight also for peace. So if peace is possible without war then why we will kill each other. I want good relation with my neighbors!



Lastly, I know it was easy for you to judge our demand because you judged from a neutral view. But it is really difficult to give some favor to an unconventional thinking which I thought. By the way, I&#8217;m impressed and I must say that your sincere precious analysis about our army proves clearly that how friendly, brotherly and sincere is Pakistan to Bangladesh now. But, sadly, max BD people do not know that. You said about join-cooperation but sadly our present AL government will not let it happen. But no problem because your post undoubtedly represents that your country is our well wisher.


Regards and thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Hasina witnesses BAF exercise: Big defence purchase plan unveiled
UNB, Dhaka

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wednesday unveiled her government's big defense-purchase plan for procuring soon fighter aircraft, surface-to-air missile system, helicopters, air-defense radars and armaments for Bangladesh Air Force.

Besides, she said, the government has already approved a development plan for constructing necessary infrastructure at Cox's Bazar for smooth operation of fighter jets and transport aircraft to ensure security of economic activities in the vast maritime territories and relief operation in remote areas to protect people during natural calamity.

The Prime Minister revealed the government's defence plans while addressing the Bangladesh Air Force officers on the occasion of Air Force's annual exercises dubbed "WINTEX-2010" at the BAF main fighter base at Kurmitola inside Dhaka Cantonment at noon.

"Within just one year of assuming office, procuring fighter aircraft, surface-to-air missile system, helicopter, air-defense radar, and armaments has been put in process," she told her military audience.

She said the process is underway to arrange necessary funds for implementing the development plan for the Air Force.

"Budget allocation for the Bangladesh Air Force under the present fiscal year is the biggest amount in the history of the force," she told the function.

The Prime Minister further said various other welfare projects for the members of the Air Force are under active consideration of the government

"The present government will take all possible measures to build up the country's Air Force as an up-to-date force by arming it with modern technology-based war weapons," she said.

Sheikh Hasina said her government is firmly commited to building up a modern, knowledge-based air force excelled in training and technology in order to ensure security of the country and its people.


----------



## leonblack08

*Reposting to keep the thread updated:*

*PM unveils big defence purchase plan*
Fighter aircraft, surface-to-air missiles, radar, armaments to be procured for Air Force



Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina witnesses spectacular flying display of Bangladesh Air Force's (BAF) fighter and transport planes and helicopters at its annual exercises titled 'WINTEX-2010' at the BAF main fighter base at Kurmitola inside Dhaka Cantonment yesterday.Photo: PIDUnb, Dhaka

*Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday unveiled her government's big defence purchase plan to procure fighter aircraft, surface-to-air missile system, helicopters, air-defence radars and armaments for Bangladesh Air Force soon.*

Besides, she said,* the government has already approved a development plan for constructing necessary infrastructure at Cox's Bazar for smooth operation of fighter jets and transport aircraft to ensure security of economic activities in the vast maritime territories and relief operation in remote areas to protect people during natural calamity.*

The prime minister revealed the plans while addressing the Bangladesh Air Force officers on the occasion of the Air Force's annual exercises titled 'WINTEX-2010' at the BAF main fighter base at Kurmitola inside Dhaka Cantonment.

"Within just one year of assuming office, initiative has been taken to procure fighter aircraft, surface-to-air missile system, helicopter, air-defence radar, and armaments," she said.

*The process is also underway to arrange necessary funds for implementing the development plans for the Air Force, she added.*

*"The budget allocation for the Bangladesh Air Force in the present fiscal year is the biggest in the history of the force,"* she told the function.

The prime minister also said various welfare projects for the members of the Air Force are under active consideration of the government.

*"The present government will take all possible measures to build the Air Force as an up-to-date force by equipping it with modern technology-based war weapons,"* she added.

Sheikh Hasina said her government is committed to building a modern, knowledge-based air force excelled in training and technology in order to ensure security of the country and its people.

Besides, the government is giving attention to ensuring financial solvency of the members of the Air Force, she said.

"In this regard, our main goal is to increase participation of Air Force members in the United Nations Peacekeeping Mission. I have already talked to UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and presented our logical demands in various international forums."

The prime minister said the number of Bangladesh Air Force members in UN Peacekeeping Mission has now gone up to 467, almost double in comparison to the previous year.

Besides, the government is considering sending 100 to 150 more Air force members to the UN missions.

Regarding the MIG-29 Purchase Case filed against her during the last BNP-Jamaat government, Hasina said the then government had kept the MIG-29 unused for a long time just to put her in trouble.

She urged the Air Force members to know about the real history of the liberation war of 1971 and prepare themselves as confident, skilled and ideal military men.

Earlier, the prime minister witnessed spectacular flying display of BAF fighter and transport planes and helicopters, including MIG-29 fighter plane, at the Kurmitola Base.

*During the air-raid exercises code named 'EX-THUNDER', BAF jets showed various modern aerobatic tactics of air warfare when troops were dropped from helicopter by rappelling while transport aircraft dropped logistics with parachute which is indigenously made by the Bangladesh Air Force, said an ISPR press release.*

Earlier, on her arrival at the BAF Base, the Prime Minister was received by Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal SM Ziaur Rahman.

Security Adviser to the Prime Minister Maj Gen (Retd) Tarique Ahmed Siddique, Defence Secretary Khandaker Md Asaduzzaman and Press Secretary to the Prime Minister Abul Kalam Azad were also present.

PM unveils big defence purchase plan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> *Reposting to keep the thread updated:*
> 
> *PM unveils big defence purchase plan*
> Fighter aircraft, surface-to-air missiles, radar, armaments to be procured for Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina witnesses spectacular flying display of Bangladesh Air Force's (BAF) fighter and transport planes and helicopters at its annual exercises titled 'WINTEX-2010' at the BAF main fighter base at Kurmitola inside Dhaka Cantonment yesterday.Photo: PIDUnb, Dhaka
> 
> *Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday unveiled her government's big defence purchase plan to procure fighter aircraft, surface-to-air missile system, helicopters, air-defence radars and armaments for Bangladesh Air Force soon.*
> 
> Besides, she said,* the government has already approved a development plan for constructing necessary infrastructure at Cox's Bazar for smooth operation of fighter jets and transport aircraft to ensure security of economic activities in the vast maritime territories and relief operation in remote areas to protect people during natural calamity.*
> 
> The prime minister revealed the plans while addressing the Bangladesh Air Force officers on the occasion of the Air Force's annual exercises titled 'WINTEX-2010' at the BAF main fighter base at Kurmitola inside Dhaka Cantonment.
> 
> "Within just one year of assuming office, initiative has been taken to procure fighter aircraft, surface-to-air missile system, helicopter, air-defence radar, and armaments," she said.
> 
> *The process is also underway to arrange necessary funds for implementing the development plans for the Air Force, she added.*
> 
> *"The budget allocation for the Bangladesh Air Force in the present fiscal year is the biggest in the history of the force,"* she told the function.
> 
> The prime minister also said various welfare projects for the members of the Air Force are under active consideration of the government.
> 
> *"The present government will take all possible measures to build the Air Force as an up-to-date force by equipping it with modern technology-based war weapons,"* she added.
> 
> Sheikh Hasina said her government is committed to building a modern, knowledge-based air force excelled in training and technology in order to ensure security of the country and its people.
> 
> Besides, the government is giving attention to ensuring financial solvency of the members of the Air Force, she said.
> 
> "In this regard, our main goal is to increase participation of Air Force members in the United Nations Peacekeeping Mission. I have already talked to UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon and presented our logical demands in various international forums."
> 
> The prime minister said the number of Bangladesh Air Force members in UN Peacekeeping Mission has now gone up to 467, almost double in comparison to the previous year.
> 
> Besides, the government is considering sending 100 to 150 more Air force members to the UN missions.
> 
> Regarding the MIG-29 Purchase Case filed against her during the last BNP-Jamaat government, Hasina said the then government had kept the MIG-29 unused for a long time just to put her in trouble.
> 
> She urged the Air Force members to know about the real history of the liberation war of 1971 and prepare themselves as confident, skilled and ideal military men.
> 
> Earlier, the prime minister witnessed spectacular flying display of BAF fighter and transport planes and helicopters, including MIG-29 fighter plane, at the Kurmitola Base.
> 
> *During the air-raid exercises code named 'EX-THUNDER', BAF jets showed various modern aerobatic tactics of air warfare when troops were dropped from helicopter by rappelling while transport aircraft dropped logistics with parachute which is indigenously made by the Bangladesh Air Force, said an ISPR press release.*
> 
> Earlier, on her arrival at the BAF Base, the Prime Minister was received by Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal SM Ziaur Rahman.
> 
> Security Adviser to the Prime Minister Maj Gen (Retd) Tarique Ahmed Siddique, Defence Secretary Khandaker Md Asaduzzaman and Press Secretary to the Prime Minister Abul Kalam Azad were also present.
> 
> PM unveils big defence purchase plan


Besides her empty rhetorics and usual but cheap BNP bashings, SH hasn't demonstrated any progress in signing a Mil-deal yet.


----------



## King Ashoka the Great

DHAKA: Bangladesh set up a special tribunal on Thursday to try people accused of committing war crimes during the country's bloody 1971 liberation struggle against Pakistan.

Investigation and prosecution teams were also named to prosecute people who sided with Pakistan and committed murder, rape and arson during the war, law minister Shafiq Ahmed told AFP.

The tribunal will hold trials of those suspected of committing crimes against humanity and genocide, he said.

Bangladesh was part of Pakistan until the independence campaign led by Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, the country's founding leader. The government says the war left three million people dead.

Rahman, the father of the current prime minister Sheikh Hasina, had planned to put the alleged war criminals on trial before his assassination in a coup in 1975 -- which Hasina says was masterminded by war criminals.

At least 11,000 war crime suspects were set free by the post-coup government, and Bangladesh has since struggled to come to terms with its bloody birth and the break-up of the subcontinent's Muslim homeland.

A private group that has investigated the conflict has identified 1,775 people, including Pakistani generals and local Islamists allied with Pakistan, as complicit in the atrocities.

Law minister Ahmed said Pakistani generals and army officers would not be tried by the tribunal.

Only the Bangladeshis who formed auxiliary forces to aid the Pakistani army and committed crimes against humanity will be put on trial, he said.

Ahmed said a date for the court's first hearing had not yet been scheduled as the investigators would first have to gather evidence and then press charges.

The tribunal has been set up as part of the pledge made by the prime minister, he said, adding that anyone convicted would be able to launch court appeals.

Ahead of formation of the tribunal, Bangladesh became the first south Asian country to ratify the founding Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court, the ICC said on Wednesday.

The ICC is the world's only independent, permanent court with the jurisdiction to try genocide, crimes against humanity and war crimes.AFP
DAWN.COM | World | Bangladesh sets up 1971 war crimes court
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sorry i am posting this here since i can't open a new thread being new guy.


----------



## manish123

M_Saint said:


> Besides her empty rhetorics and usual but cheap BNP bashings, SH hasn't demonstrated any progress in signing a Mil-deal yet.



I guess she is intelligent enough to realize that anything she buys will go poof in 10 mins. if tried to use it.She is actually saving u money.


----------



## eastwatch

manish123 said:


> I guess she is intelligent enough to realize that anything she buys will go poof in 10 mins. if tried to use it.She is actually saving u money.



You are entertaining yourself in an Indian fantacy dream, may be because of watching too many of science fiction movies. Ground reality is different than your TV games. USA now understands what is real war by unnecessarily engaging in two MUSLIM countries, Afghanistan and Iraq. What weapons people of these countries have? And why the only world power has to drag the war for 10 years? 

Do not say they are different than BD people. Then, I must say that we are different from you and however you try we are not going to discard our Muslim identity. 

Indian nose will be bloodied if it wages war upon a militarily weak BD. You have to understand that it is man that makes a fighter-soldier and not the machine. So, even without Begum Hasina purchasing new weapons we will make your army POOF. People and terrain are different than what you think of BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manish123

eastwatch said:


> You are entertaining yourself in an Indian fantacy dream, may be because of watching too many of science fiction movies. Ground reality is different than your TV games. USA now understands what is real war by unnecessarily engaging in two MUSLIM countries, Afghanistan and Iraq. What weapons people of these countries have? And why the only world power has to drag the war for 10 years?
> 
> Do not say they are different than BD people. Then, I must say that we are different from you and however you try we are not going to discard our Muslim identity.
> 
> Indian nose will be bloodied if it wages war upon a militarily weak BD. You have to understand that it is man that makes a fighter-soldier and not the machine. So, even without Begum Hasina purchasing new weapons we will make your army POOF. People and terrain are different than what you think of BD.



India is not US, we have are own experiences in kasmir to learn from.India is not going to attack ungrateful and pitiable countries.Religious fanaticism is ur own worst enemy. If u are happy with it remain so.


----------



## eastwatch

manish123 said:


> India is not US, we have are own experiences in kasmir to learn from.India is not going to attack ungrateful and pitiable countries.Religious fanaticism is ur own worst enemy. If u are happy with it remain so.



Indian undeclared wars on our water and territory does not necessarily make us fanatics. It makes us nationalist and this nationalism is based partially on our religion. We cannot discard this when a militarily much stronger India tries to bully us.


----------



## leonblack08

A new video:


----------



## Skies

Should BD buy some UAV for patrol purpose or anything else?


----------



## fallstuff

manish123 said:


> India is not US, we have are own experiences in kasmir to learn from.India is not going to attack ungrateful and pitiable countries.Religious fanaticism is ur own worst enemy. If u are happy with it remain so.



Pretty strong words from the land of Shivshena and BJP and scores of religious riots.


----------



## leonblack08

*Reposting to keep the thread updated:*

*PM reveals plans to modernise Navy*
*Govt to buy submarine, missile, frigate*

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Sunday revealed the government's mega plan for building Bangladesh Navy as a deterrent and three-dimensional force by incorporating submarines, helicopters, missiles, new frigates and other necessary modern equipment and vessels, reports UNB.

Addressing the officers and sailors at Naval Headquarters, the Prime Minister said soon, two more frigates will be included to Bangladesh Navy fleet.

*Sheikh Hasina said during her recent China visit, she had requested the Chinese government to provide Bangladesh Naval Force with two newly-constructed frigates including helicopters, and the Chinese government gave consent in this regard.*

Besides, naval ship Bangabandhu, decommissioned during the last BNP-Jamaat government on political ground, will be made fully operational again, she said.

*The Prime Minister further disclosed that agreement signing has already been completed to buy two helicopters and missiles, while the process for collecting two offshore petrol vessels from the United Kingdom is at the last stage.
*
*Moreover, work is also proceeding to collect a Hydrographic Survey Vessel from the UK, and process is ongoing in China to equip two Large Patrol Crafts with missiles, Hasina added. *

PM reveals plans to modernise Navy


----------



## leonblack08

Reposting to keep the thread Updated:

JS body suggests 10 lakh-strong 'reserve force'
Trained civilians to help armed forces protect sovereignty

The parliamentary standing committee on defence ministry recommended forming a National Reserve Force (NRF) with trained civilians to ensure people's effective participation alongside armed forces in protecting Bangladesh's sovereignty from external aggression.

Reviewing the draft of the country's first defence policy, it recommended inclusion of the provision for building NRF and sent it to the Armed Forces Division on April 4. The AFD is working to prepare the policy, sources in the committee said.

Considering the country's economic situation and size of demography, the parliamentary body also chalked out the proposal in details for having the NRF in a complete shape by 2021 with 10 lakh members under supervision of the armed forces.

Under a national service scheme, they will be provided with military and other necessary trainings so that they can be engaged in development activities during their training period, members of the committee said citing the proposal.

The committee also suggested that the government reserve a percentage of jobs in each sector, including disciplined forces, for those who will receive the training.

It believes that if the provision is introduced now, it might be possible to make one year's training mandatory for those who would apply for jobs in the army, navy, air force, police, BDR, and coast guards after 2021.

By 2026, it might also be possible to keep half the jobs in government, semi-government and autonomous bodies reserved for people who will receive the training.

The committee believes if people with training of disciplined forces join civil services, they will be able to make much improvement.

Asked about the committee's recommendation, M Idris Ali, chief of the parliamentary body, said they unanimously made a set of recommendations to consolidate the country's defence system.

Idris, also former defence secretary, said the committee suggested strengthening of the armed forces by providing them with the required arms, vehicles, training and other logistic support.

"Undoubtedly, we need strong conventional armed forces to protect and defend our country's independence and sovereignty. But the ultimate defence will be our people. So, we discussed how to ensure people's engagement in the defence system," he said without elaborating on any of the recommendations.

Sources in the committee said under the national service scheme a citizen will receive one year training anytime between completion of Secondary School Certificate (SSC) examination and before he/she reaches 30.

According to the recommendation for NRF, he/she will be provided with different types of trainings including one for military tactics. During the period of training he/she will be provided financial facilities and after the training they will get some priority in getting government jobs in various sectors.

On completion of the training, a citizen will be enlisted as a member of NRF and remain on the list until he/she exceeds the age of 45.

"The members of the force will be brought together in rotation every three years and they will be provided with two weeks' refreshment training. General mobilisation will take place after every five years," a member of the parliamentary body said.

In an emergency situation, at least two lakh reserved force could be mobilised within one to two weeks and the total force could be mobilised in four weeks to join the country's armed forces and face any external aggression, the member said.

The member said the gap between people and armed forces will also be reduced once the system is introduced.

Former army chief Lt Gen (retd) Mahbubur Rahman, who was also chief of the parliamentary standing committee on defence ministry in the last parliament, appreciated the present committee's idea for NRF.

"We have constraint of resources. But we have vast population. So, people should be involved in the country's defence system in an integrated way," he said, adding, "Discussion in details should be held to find more effective ways to this end."

JS body suggests 10 lakh-strong 'reserve force'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> Reposting to keep the thread Updated:
> 
> JS body suggests 10 lakh-strong 'reserve force'
> Trained civilians to help armed forces protect sovereignty
> 
> 
> 
> The NRF is in essence a People's Army. Considering our history of armed struggles and also the condition of our terrain, this kind of force is suitable for BD. It will keep the financial burden at low, but will enhance the defence capability.
Click to expand...


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> The NRF is in essence a People's Army. Considering our history of armed struggles and also the condition of our terrain, this kind of force is suitable for BD. It will keep the financial burden at low, but will enhance the defence capability.



This is a cost effective way of fielding a large army,yet paying less.But Govt. should be able to provide arms when it is needed.And make sure ammunition are plenty in supply.Otherwise its of no use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Reposting to keep the thread updated:*


*Bangladesh navy gets 16 defender boats from US*
Last Updated: Apr 13, 2010







The Defender Class boats of US navy. A file photo
Career in Defence & Aerospace
More News

DHAKA (PTI): In the largest delivery of coastguard boats to a nation, US donated 16 defender vessels to Bangladesh navy to enhance its counter terrorism capacity and secure maritime boundary.

"This donation is the largest delivery of US Coast Guard boats to any nation," the US embassy said in a statement Tuesday.

The US Ambassador to the country James F Moriarty handed over the boats to Bangladesh Assistant Chief of Naval Staff for Operations Rear Admiral M F Habib at the southeastern Chittagong Port.

*The first sixteen boats are expected to significantly improve the maritime interdiction and counter terrorism capabilities of Bangladeshs new Navy Special Operations Force.*

*"A process is underway to handover five more such 25-feet boats to Bangladesh Coast Guard. The United States Government provided the Defender boats at Bangladesh's request to improve the Bangladesh Navys and Coast Guards abilities to disrupt criminal organizations and transnational terrorist groups seeking to exploit Bangladeshs maritime borders,"* it said.

*"The US and Bangladesh will conduct several joint exercises in the coming months to train Bangladesh Navy and Coast Guard sailors on how to effectively utilize this important new law enforcement and counter terrorism tool,"* the statement added.

The US would continue to support Bangladesh's efforts to protect its maritime borders and "the donation demonstrates the United States Governments commitment to Bangladesh and to regional security by promoting military-to-military relationships throughout Asia and the Pacific".


Bangladesh navy gets 16 defender boats from US :: Brahmand.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh acquiring Castle Class OPV*



> As part of the contract, specialist staff from the yard will also train 66 Bangladeshi naval crew members to operate the ships.
> 
> Work will begin in May when the vessels are towed to the firm's Hebburn yard.
> *The project will include the overhaul of the vessels' engines and an upgrade of crew accommodation.*



Your Industry News - Bangladeshi Navy deal secures 100 Tyne shipyard jobs

*Specification:*


*Speed * 20 kt
*Range * 10,000 n miles at 12 kt
*Complement* 45 (6 officers); 50~120 troops

*Guns * 1 x 30 mm; 4 x 7.62x51 mm GPMG
*Surface Search*
Type 994; E/F-band
*Navigation * Kelvin Hughes Type 1006; I-band
*Sonar Systems*
Simrad RU sidescan
*Aircraft*
0 x Hanger, 1 x Sea King
*Sea Boats*
2 x Pacific RIBs, 2 x beachable MIBs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Defence budget increased to record level*

*Tk 12,000 crore for 2011; Additional funds authorised if required*

Staff Correspondent, BMF Defence News [www.***************/UNB]



The Bangladesh government intends to provide 12,000 crore taka in funding for the 2011 budget of the armed forces.

* 14 x new MiG-29 multirole combat aircraft will be procured for the Bangladesh Air Force at a cost of Tk 1,400 crore.

* 4 x newly built modern guided missile frigates will be procured for the Bangladesh Navy at a cost of Tk 2,000 crore on top of 2 x F-25 frigates ordered from China.

* Tk 1,000 crore has been allocated for UN peacekeeping operations.

* Additional funding for military equipment to be allocated upon request.

* Note: Other procurements have already been announced in the forum. This report only covers the fighter aircraft and frigate procurement.


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

^^^

Got this information from BDmillitary....

Dont know how much reliable it will be but I believe the fighters we were discussing about will ultimately be Mig-29....


----------



## eastwatch

Surely, it is a very encouraging news. AL is always ready to show to the military that they are not against it. Bangladesh military establishment does not fully trust this Party and the family of Sk. Mujib for showing too much of India-leaning.

So, AL govt, whenever it is in power, tries to soften that attitude by the military towards it and its leaders. During the 1996-2001 rule also, AL bought many military hardwares. This time also it is trying to do more. AL wants to regain the trust of the military.

On the other hand, because President Zia was a military general, therefore, his Party BNP and its leaders do not have to worry about anything that AL worries about. So, during both the time of BNP rule, military purchases were much low in quantity. Even then, BNP is still more trusted by the military than the AL.

I wish AL to discard its image as an India-lover Party, so that both the major Parties are regarded equally as patriot.


----------



## akash57

Fantastic news! Let's just hope it's true and reliable. Problem is; MiG-29's have a high maintenance cost. Are there any other birds we could buy to get more (quantity-wise) for the same amount of money?


----------



## notting hill

how much is 12000 crore taka in USD??


----------



## Skies

Idea!

Instead of spending more money for Bangladesh Army why not we spend more money for BDR?

Why not we are giving some technologies to BDR to monitor our border like UAV or else?



And why again Mig-29?


----------



## bd_4_ever

akash57 said:


> Fantastic news! Let's just hope it's true and reliable. Problem is; MiG-29's have a high maintenance cost. Are there any other birds we could buy to get more (quantity-wise) for the same amount of money?



Well dude,

even i hope this is reliable. Now, Mig-29 are our best fighters. As we have had experience in maintaining them before, regardless of the cost, i think that may help and we may do some small type of maintainance in our country.....rather then sending to russia for the complete overhauling.....

Yes, we do have other options....FC-1, JF-17 would be more feasible quantity-wise....but as i said, experience of flying Mig-29 alreary persists in our BAF, i think it could be a better option.....may be its quality rather then quantity....

Just my 2 cent.....

Cheers!!!


----------



## leonblack08

Thing to note is,its from Bdmilitary forum,so we need to wait for a more solid news first.

Secondly,why Mig-29 again?I am surprised.

Especially because it is too expensive to maintain migs.We have a history of grounding them.

And to counter the Burmese Migs,we should have gone for Su-27 although it is expensive to maintain too,but its better than Mig-29.

For now,All I can feel is that some people will make fortune out of this deal,if there's any.


----------



## TopCat

notting hill said:


> how much is 12000 crore taka in USD??



Nearly 2 bln

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wats the size of bengladeshi military?
And back bone tank of armoured corps?Arty pieces?infantry standard rifle?
Aifr forces fighters and navy subs,frigs and other assets?
Thanks


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Thing to note is,its from Bdmilitary forum,so we need to wait for a more solid news first.
> 
> Secondly,why Mig-29 again?I am surprised.
> 
> Especially because it is too expensive to maintain migs.We have a history of grounding them.
> 
> And to counter the Burmese Migs,we should have gone for Su-27 although it is expensive to maintain too,but its better than Mig-29..
> 
> For now,All I can feel is that some people will make fortune out of this deal,if there's any.


14 mln per piece of mig-29. I think we should buy 28 more of them.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Skies said:


> Idea!
> 
> Instead of spending more money for Bangladesh Army why not we spend more money for BDR?
> 
> Why not we are giving some technologies to BDR to monitor our border like UAV or else?
> 
> 
> 
> And why again Mig-29?



Well, try saying "WITH" and not "INSTEAD OF" in your first line....your words kind off look biased in your choice of words....dont take it otherwise....

Army should be given the first priority...its our main force...BDR will face the music first, agreed....but its the army that will be dealing with most of the battle....however, i believe spending on BDR is being done....BDR Special Forces use M-4 (i have seen the pics in one of the thread here somewhere) and we have got Otokar Kobra from Turkey as well......may be according to our decision makers, UAVs are better suited to army then BDR and thats why the former has them....

I may sound weird but, BDR first must be given the authority to react on any mishaps done by BSFs...not by flag meetings but the way that BSFs understand. Giving them UAVs wont solve the matter....they should first learn to deal with these primary problems....

However, as i said earlier, we have experience in flying Migs and additionally, Burma's move to procure 20 more Migs could be the major reason behind this decision.....

Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

notting hill said:


> how much is 12000 crore taka in USD??



1.76 billion, to be precise....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

iajdani said:


> 14 mln per piece of mig-29. I think we should buy 28 more of them.



Iajdani vai,

good point...but i was wondering....we could have mixed it...as we have much more money left, we should have tried for some Jf-17, given the quantity advantage we can get.....moreover, it would have enhenced the relation between pakistan and us.....

May be, the rest of the money could be going to repairs and upgrade and A2A missiles....

Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bd_4_ever said:


> Iajdani vai,
> 
> good point...but i was wondering....we could have mixed it...as we have much more money left, we should have tried for some Jf-17, given the quantity advantage we can get.....moreover, it would have enhenced the relation between pakistan and us.....
> 
> May be, the rest of the money could be going to repairs and upgrade and A2A missiles....
> 
> Cheers!!!



Plus JF-17 has a modular structure....u could get upgrades and western configurations and isnt prone to any sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> Iajdani vai,
> 
> good point...but i was wondering....we could have mixed it...as we have much more money left, we should have tried for some Jf-17, given the quantity advantage we can get.....moreover, it would have enhenced the relation between pakistan and us.....
> 
> May be, the rest of the money could be going to repairs and upgrade and A2A missiles....
> 
> Cheers!!!



Seems like 14 mln dollar mig deal is a better bargain than 20 mln doll jf-17 deal considering jf-17 never tested extensively.


----------



## TopCat

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Plus JF-17 has a modular structure....u could get upgrades and western configurations and isnt prone to any sanctions.



Agreed to this point


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

iajdani said:


> Seems like 14 mln dollar mig deal is a better bargain than 20 mln doll jf-17 deal considering jf-17 never tested extensively.



Bro JF-17 saw action in waziristan and swat.
We have some pics of it on pdf also.As for 14 million its better to have a new modular jet whose even in infancy is being compairable to an mig 29...which couldnt be upgraded further in future.While JF-17 will carry u easily into another 2 decades.As its just born.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> 14 mln per piece of mig-29. I think we should buy 28 more of them.



If we have the money for maintaining 28 Migs,then why not buy 18 Su-27 SKM version,the latest version.Russia still use Su-27s as its main fighter.

And Su-27 has proved to be superior in combat against Mig-29s,I am referring to Ethiopia-Eritrea war.Since we need to buy to counter Burmese move,why not buy the better one?

Also it will be interesting to see which variant will be ordered,if the deal is actually taking place.I hope its SMT version,rather than some old A or B version.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

leonblack08 said:


> If we have the money for maintaining 28 Migs,then why not buy 18 Su-27 SKM version,the latest version.Russia still use Su-27s as its main fighter.
> 
> And Su-27 has proved to be superior in combat against Mig-29s,I am referring to Ethiopia-Eritrea war.Since we need to buy to counter Burmese move,why not buy the better one?
> 
> Also it will be interesting to see which variant will be ordered,if the deal is actually taking place.I hope its SMT version,rather than some old A or B version.



Hi,
Sir tht will cost 30 million$ per unit and other expences another problem.At tht price u can buy 2 mig 29s and still save 2 million dollars.
It would be better if u buy mig 29 or modular JF-17.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> If we have the money for maintaining 28 Migs,then why not buy 18 Su-27 SKM version,the latest version.Russia still use Su-27s as its main fighter.
> 
> And Su-27 has proved to be superior in combat against Mig-29s,I am referring to Ethiopia-Eritrea war.Since we need to buy to counter Burmese move,why not buy the better one?
> 
> Also it will be interesting to see which variant will be ordered,if the deal is actually taking place.I hope its SMT version,rather than some old A or B version.



Not sure.. may be 14 mln dollar was too good of a offer to resist. So they dropped su-27.


----------



## Bengal Migs

MIG 29 or Su-27 whatever it is
I am sure that the pakistanis and Indians r feeling jealous of us..


----------



## Bengal Migs

DO you see any buyers for the JF-17? !!!!!!
Why should Bangladesh buy such junks?
Just to maintain relations with Pakistan?
relation with pakistan will not improve until they officially apologize for the atrocities they had committed in 1971


----------



## leonblack08

Bengal Migs said:


> MIG 29 or Su-27 whatever it is
> I am sure that the pakis and Indians r feeling jealous of us..



One advice:

Do not troll here,you will last longer.

No one's feeling jealous of us for some handful of Migs.

And as for Jf-17,if we can use F-7,A-5,chinese frigates,Chinese tanks...then why not Jf-17 or FC-1?Jf-17 is also a Chinese product,remember that.

And before calling Jf-17 junk,please take a look at our old and nearly obsolete F-7 MBs.


----------



## Skies

Bengal Migs said:


> MIG 29 or Su-27 whatever it is
> I am sure that the pakis and Indians r feeling jealous of us..



LOL, Who cares you? Neither India nor PK has any time for your tiny unlucky BD. It must be pathetic for you if you think that you *so* important but in reality you are not. BD has just a big market and population, nothing else. Mind it, you can not produce even a car, so stop you big mouth.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Skies said:


> Reply to the underlined portions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yah, I was little biased.
> 
> 2. It&#8217;s true that BA will do the main battle and we know that. But I said that because: *it seems to me* that our neighbors will not ever attack us vigorously, but they will always try to capture our *little areas* whenever they will get any chance and kill 2 or 5 people in every week and in those cases there is no role for BA but for BDR. So what are the solutions for those frequent little offences by BSF?
> 
> 3. And I heard that BSF often makes bunkers in the opposite side and their monitoring towers are in higher altitude (like in Sylhet) than ours, that's why I said about UAV just for monitor sometimes if necessary.
> 
> 4. Come on! Days are changing, so if it's necessary and time requires then we shall familiarized and become experienced with other new technologies again if we believe that we are dynamic. Today Burma is using MIG and who knows tomorrow they will use MIG. If they will procure new jets then in future ultimately we will also have to procure and adapt new technologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I want well relationship with Burma for the future betterment of Bangladesh.




I will reply according to your points:-

1. Appreciated that you agreed.

2. You mentioned about countries not attacking us by tanks and planes but by taking away our lands. Dude, your *conception (as u highlighted "it seems to you")* that no other country will attack us by force needs to be corrected. When you have neighbours like an isolated Burma, ruled by millitary....i would be bound to think twice before saying that. Yes, our people around the border are being killed and you know whose fault it is apart from the BSFs? Our political leaders, policy makers and some creepy heads of forces. 
You asked for the solutions....well improvement of BDR with new guns, SMGs, LAVs will not give you a penny benefit if *"THEY ARE NOT USED"*. Given the current situation, BDR must first be given the authority to shoot at sight if any mishaps occur. They should use that Ak-47 or whatever they have in their hand to deal with that first, then comes the matter of their improvement. Off course you wont want the new equipments to stay in the inventory for ever.

3. There are other ways to solve the problem of monitoring, if that is what you are concerned with. We can also build higher outposts and build bunkers on our side, and economically speaking you can afford like 50-60 more of them with the money of a single UAV, just for the sake of monitoring. Moreover, a force where a mutiny has taken place, i dont think policy makers will agree to provide them with those high-tech equipments, let alone a UAV.

4. I am sure our decision makers have that in mind. For the time being we need to increase our numbers and so i believe MIG is ok, given that we get a different variant like SMT. It is probably to deal with current shortage and uncertainties and i think, we may have a long term plan as well. Hasina is unpredictable you know, i wont be suprised if she get 4 B-2 bombers during the last year of her present term. 

*Well, i may sound odd but Bangladesh is far better off even with the absence of any relation with Burma.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> One advice:
> 
> Do not troll here,you will last longer.
> 
> No one's feeling jealous of us for some handful of Migs.
> 
> And as for Jf-17,if we can use F-7,A-5,chinese frigates,Chinese tanks...then why not Jf-17 or FC-1?Jf-17 is also a Chinese product,remember that.
> 
> *And before calling Jf-17 junk,please take a look at our old and nearly obsolete F-7 MBs.*





skies said:


> LOL, Who cares you? Neither India nor PK has any time for your tiny unlucky BD. It must be pathetic for you if you think that you so important but in reality you are not. BD has just a big market and population, nothing else. Mind it, you can not produce even a car, so stop you big mouth.



Good answer to this ignorant pathetic troll. I feel sorry for this kind of fool that make foolish remark. Feel like to slap the hell out of them looser.

We are at least 50 years behind from Pakistan and Bharat in military technology...........


----------



## bd_4_ever

leonblack08 said:


> *Reposting to keep the thread updated:*
> 
> *PM reveals plans to modernise Navy*
> *Govt to buy submarine, missile, frigate*
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Sunday revealed the government's mega plan for building Bangladesh Navy as a deterrent and three-dimensional force by incorporating submarines, helicopters, missiles, new frigates and other necessary modern equipment and vessels, reports UNB.
> 
> Addressing the officers and sailors at Naval Headquarters, the Prime Minister said soon, two more frigates will be included to Bangladesh Navy fleet.
> 
> *Sheikh Hasina said during her recent China visit, she had requested the Chinese government to provide Bangladesh Naval Force with two newly-constructed frigates including helicopters, and the Chinese government gave consent in this regard.*
> 
> Besides, naval ship Bangabandhu, decommissioned during the last BNP-Jamaat government on political ground, will be made fully operational again, she said.
> 
> *The Prime Minister further disclosed that agreement signing has already been completed to buy two helicopters and missiles, while the process for collecting two offshore petrol vessels from the United Kingdom is at the last stage.
> *
> *Moreover, work is also proceeding to collect a Hydrographic Survey Vessel from the UK, and process is ongoing in China to equip two Large Patrol Crafts with missiles, Hasina added. *
> 
> PM reveals plans to modernise Navy



Bro, there is another news you left out....along with equiping two petrol crafts with missiles and selling us two F-22s......*China will be "building" a Large Petrol Craft with two missiles*....here's the link....

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - China set to build for Bangladesh large patrol craft with modern missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

*THREAD UPDATE*


The Chinese PLZ-45 were ordered about a year ago and is expected to be completely delivered by 2011. A *"BATTALION"* of PLZ-45 were ordered but the exact number was unknown....

However, *the number is strongly expected to be at least 40*....heres the link:-

The PLA PLZ45 Self Propelled Gun 


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^

Thanks for those links bro.


----------



## zeeshe100

Nice.................


----------



## bd_4_ever

This video is about Multinational Exercise "Ferocious Falcon" that took place in Qatar in 2008. A bit old, still posting it.....enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> This video is about Multinational Exercise "Ferocious Falcon" that took place in Qatar in 2008. A bit old, still posting it.....enjoy!!!
> 
> YouTube - Bangladesh Navy Multinational Exercise Ferocious Falcon



It was so nice of you that you have posted such a document for all of us to see. Thanks.

BD Navy seems to be enlarging with massive purchases from abroad. You or someone else proposed somewhere to spend more than $1 billion every year to modernize our navy. I think the govt understands its necessity. Think of just a gas field with only a trillion cft of gas. If the unit price is only $5 per 1000 cft, the value of this gas reserve is $5 billion. 

Usually a gas field contains many times more gas than only 1 trillion cft. Now, BD has two options. One is to spend less on defence, and our big DADA steals away our $5 to $50 billion worth of gas. The other is we spend $1 billion each year for the next 20 years or so and save our trillion dollar total resources that lie in the Bay of Bengal.


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> It was so nice of you that you have posted such a document for all of us to see. Thanks.
> 
> *BD Navy seems to be enlarging with massive purchases from abroad.* You or someone else proposed somewhere to spend more than $1 billion every year to modernize our navy. I think the govt understands its necessity. Think of just a gas field with only a trillion cft of gas. If the unit price is only $5 per 1000 cft, the value of this gas reserve is $5 billion.
> 
> Usually a gas field contains many times more gas than only 1 trillion cft. Now, BD has two options. One is to spend less on defence, and *our big DADA steals away our $5 to $50 billion worth of gas*. The other is we spend $1 billion each year for the next 20 years or so and save our trillion dollar total resources that lie in the Bay of Bengal.




Thank you very much for your appreciation....I am just doing my work 

Yes, we are gone a long way to achieve the plan that the government has chalked out when it came to power....a lot has been achieved in the first year and hopefully others will be accomplished soon....if i recall properly, the things now left to do is get 4 new missile boats, some corvettes, buy 3 more frigates to replace the old ones (this has been confirmed somewhere else as well; and i will say rather then replacing, keeping all of them for numeric advantage) and complete building of patrol vessels in the Khulna Shipyard, we are around just 12-13 ships short to reach the 100 milestone!!!....if you all check the plan, you can notice that the government has been correctly following it and thats a good sign....

There are no other alternatives to protect our natural resources in the BoB than to build the navy....and the way we are having training & exercises home and abroad, i am sure BN will turn out to be a strong deterrent force soon......then no DADA-giri are gonna work....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

Btw, i came over a news in a Chinese Daily saying that our Navy will be getting a *Hydrological Tracking Ship* by this june....and the maintenance and improvement work work of two of our petrol vessel have started in the UK....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bangladesh Navy procurement of two frigates from China increased combat effectiveness*


LONDON June 23, according to Russian analysis of the world arms trade center site reported on June 21, Reuters quoted a source in Bangladesh Ministry of National Defense as saying, Bangladesh Navy plans to expand China's national defense cooperation within the framework of the activities of two frigates, making it the Navy frigate equipped to seven the total number of the relevant supply agreement was reached in March this year.

Bangladesh, local media pointed out that the procurement of Chinese frigate will be able to enhance the fighting strength of Bangladesh navy to protect marine resources on the protection of the Bay of Bengal. Myanmar began in 2008 and Bangladesh in the areas of territorial dispute (San Martin Island, 50 nautical miles southwest of) the Continental Shelf oil and gas exploration in Bangladesh immediately deploy naval forces to the disputed area, stop exploration in Myanmar and the Chinese leadership expressed concern about the post-conflict situations, Bangladesh to withdraw its own warships.

It is reported that, in addition to procurement of two frigates from China, the Bangladesh Navy will receive three active duty from the British warships, including an offshore hydrographic launch "Roebuck" and No. 2, "Castle" class coastal patrol boats, *including hydrological tracking ship will be delivered in June this year, Bangladesh Navy, two patrol boats of the maintenance and improvement work has been started in the UK.*

Bangladesh Navy currently serving the latest and most advanced surface warship in South Korea made a "Ulsan" class "Bangabandhu" frigate, commissioned in 2001, its full load displacement of about 3,500 tons, Use CODOD all diesel engine, dual-axis to promote a maximum speed of 28 knots, the main weapon is a 76mm gun, 8 "automat" anti-ship missiles, two sets of MK32 torpedo tube and an anti-submarine helicopters. In addition, the Bangladesh Navy was also equipped with Chinese-made Type 053 frigate "Ottoman" (1989 delivery) and delivery of two Royal Navy Type 41 "Leopard" class frigate and a 61 escort. (Compiled: Shu-shan) 


Bangladesh Navy procurement of two frigates from China increased combat effectiveness -- China daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

As of April, 2010 the rapid modernization effort of BN involves order of:- *notice the ones in red highlight have already been completed or confirmed to be achieved....links regarding it have been posted before as well in other threads....
*
1. 2x F-22B guided missile frigate (China)

2. 2x large patrol craft/missile corvette (China)

3. 2x Castle class patrol vessel (UK - refurbished)

4. 2x Hydrographic Survey ship (1 ex-RN + 1 Indigenous) --- 1 has been bought, 1 left to be produced locally...

5. 1x Fleet Replenishment Oil Tanker - Indigenous

6. 2x LCU -Indigenous

7. 1x Salvage ship -Indigenous

8. 2x AgustaWestland AW109 SAR helicopter (UK)

9. 12x Patrol boats -Indigenous

10. 3x Harbin Z-9C Anti-Submarine helicopter (China) --- this is to come with the two F-22s....

11. 16(Delivered), 5(On Order)x Defender Class rapid response special force boats (USA)

12. C-802 ASM missiles for 3 frigate and 4 missile boats (China)

13. Otomat blk IV for BNS Bangabandhu (EU)

14. FM-90 SAM for 3 frigates (China).

*I am trying to find links for the ships that are to be produced locally, please contribute if other members find any....*


These are the ones that are being discussed:- 

1. 3x guided missile frigates in addition to the couple ordered from China

2. 2x King Air MPA (USA)

3. New generation of light and heavy Torpedoes (EU + China)

4. 4x guided missile corvette (Turkey - Milgem)

5. 3x Submarine (Turkey / Germany / South Korea)

Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


^^^ It clearly shows that the plan chalked out is being followed and i hope all the targets will be accomplished....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

bd_4_ever said:


> As of April, 2010 the rapid modernization effort of BN involves order of:- *notice the ones in red highlight have already been completed or confirmed to be achieved....links regarding it have been posted before as well in other threads....
> *
> 1. 2x F-22B guided missile frigate (China)
> 
> 2. 2x large patrol craft/missile corvette (China)
> 
> 3. 2x Castle class patrol vessel (UK - refurbished)
> 
> 4. 2x Hydrographic Survey ship (1 ex-RN + 1 Indigenous) --- 1 has been bought, 1 left to be produced locally...
> 
> 5. 1x Fleet Replenishment Oil Tanker - Indigenous
> 
> 6. 2x LCU -Indigenous
> 
> 7. 1x Salvage ship -Indigenous
> 
> 8. 2x AgustaWestland AW109 SAR helicopter (UK)
> 
> 9. 12x Patrol boats -Indigenous
> 
> 10. 3x Harbin Z-9C Anti-Submarine helicopter (China) --- this is to come with the two F-22s....
> 
> 11. 16(Delivered), 5(On Order)x Defender Class rapid response special force boats (USA)
> 
> 12. C-802 ASM missiles for 3 frigate and 4 missile boats (China)
> 
> 13. Otomat blk IV for BNS Bangabandhu (EU)
> 
> 14. FM-90 SAM for 3 frigates (China).
> 
> *I am trying to find links for the ships that are to be produced locally, please contribute if other members find any....*
> 
> 
> These are the ones that are being discussed:-
> 
> 1. 3x guided missile frigates in addition to the couple ordered from China
> 
> 2. 2x King Air MPA (USA)
> 
> 3. New generation of light and heavy Torpedoes (EU + China)
> 
> 4. 4x guided missile corvette (Turkey - Milgem)
> 
> 5. 3x Submarine (Turkey / Germany / South Korea)
> 
> Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ^^^ It clearly shows that the plan chalked out is being followed and i hope all the targets will be accomplished....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



We need some very good birds in the sky to protect our navy to become some sitting ducks in BOB. Migs and Sukuis are sitting right across the border...


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> Thank you very much for your appreciation....I am just doing my work
> 
> Yes, the things now left to do is get 4 new missile boats, some corvettes, buy 3 more frigates to replace the old ones (this has been confirmed somewhere else as well; and i will say rather then replacing, keeping all of them for numeric advantage)



My gutt feeling is that BD is not going to send 3 old frigates to the scrap yards. Think of the two units of OLD Falkland corvettes that BD has already purchased from England and which are now being refurbished with new equipments at a British shipyard. When BD is even buying old ships from abroad, isn't it very unusual that it scraps its own old frigates?

I think, purpose of this advance scrapping declaration is just to offguard pressure from the big DADA. DADA does not want a strong military in its east. This is the main purpose that they helped us in 1971.


----------



## bd_4_ever

iajdani said:


> We need some very good birds in the sky to protect our navy to become some sitting ducks in BOB. Migs and Sukuis are sitting right across the border...




Its not that out boats cannot shoot down birds, as a matter of fact....but yes i understand your point....

Well, we all know that a forward air base is being built in Chittagong, could be one of the reason to support the navy from the air......and moreover, if the recent news of procurement of 14 more Migs are true, i suggest to station them in that particular air base....would be a good strategic decision.....

But still we need to wait, lets see what the government comes up with....unlike the development of navy, they have not been very vocal about the air force....


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> My gutt feeling is that BD is not going to send 3 old frigates to the scrap yards. Think of the two units of OLD Falkland corvettes that BD has already purchased from England and which are now being refurbished with new equipments at a British shipyard. When BD is even buying old ships from abroad, isn't it very unusual that it scraps its own old frigates?
> 
> I think, purpose of this advance scrapping declaration is just to offguard pressure from the big DADA. DADA does not want a strong military in its east. This is the main purpose that they helped us in 1971.




Well, i do share the same thinking....BN will probably not scrap the old frigates as because, it will give them a numeric advantage and they are still serving their purpose well....and with modernization and fitting of new missiles and equipments, i think they will be good for the offshore defence, whereas the new frigates can work more deeper....

If they reach a decision about getting 3 more frigates, we need to see what type will that be and hence commenting on it will be more easier....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

BTW, i was wondering do we have helos capable of anti-submarine warfare....??

Any ideas....


Cheers!!!


----------



## blain2

As with all such threads, does anyone even know what the envisaged force structure for the BAF really is? Has the BAF command ever talked about how many sqns they require and of what capabilities?

Its always nice to throw numbers of all sorts of aircraft here and there, realistically, most air forces look for a mix of inventory to offset cost and other limitations. 

Why would BAF want to go for Su-30 variants? Does BAF really require such aircraft with such extended endurance that comes along with a fairly expensive and tedious logistic issues? Maybe they do, however I do not see anyone talking about the posture. The discussion around the posture of the BAF should bring about the discussion of inventory. When you talk about a certain type, what role is it to fulfil?

Just a few thoughts!


----------



## bd_4_ever

blain2 said:


> As with all such threads, does anyone even know what the envisaged force structure for the BAF really is? Has the BAF command ever talked about how many sqns they require and of what capabilities?



Well sir, not really...our BAF command have not been vocal ANYTIME about how many squadrons they require and of what capabilities....



> Its always nice to throw numbers of all sorts of aircraft here and there, realistically, most air forces look for a mix of inventory to offset cost and other limitations.



You must be well aware of the fact that our command or the government does not talk much about any sort of procurement...and even if they do....they do not disclose much information regarding its price, quantity, when will it be bought and other miscellaneous information....

And our inventory is not fertile as of IAF and PAF....all we have is F-7, F-7 BG (upgraded locally), L-39 light attack, Mig-29...and for transport AN-32 and C-130....so its not much of a mixture....mainly all russian and chinese built..... 



> Why would BAF want to go for Su-30 variants? Does BAF really require such aircraft with such extended endurance that comes along with a fairly expensive and tedious logistic issues? *Maybe they do, however I do not see anyone talking about the posture*. The discussion around the posture of the BAF should bring about the discussion of inventory. When you talk about a certain type, what role is it to fulfil?



That is a sad thing you have pointed out correctly Sir....most of our members spend more of their time in topics of politics and economy rather than defence....you are a moderator and you can see everything that is going on in the section....

However, the fact remains that sooner or later BAF has to go for costly and good planes....and our economy is doing good ALhamdullillah....i guess SU-30 and its varients could be a good prospect, partly because we have experience flying russian fighters and partly to counter Burma's move of 20 new Mig-29s....as Bangladesh has a small airspace and considering the fact that we need to provide air cover for our expanding navy....Sukhois could be a good option....


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Annual BAF exercise begins today*


A two-day long 'LIVEX', the main part of the annual exercise of Bangladesh Air Force titled 'Wintex-2010', will start today.
On this occasion, different types of BAF helicopters, fighter and transport aircrafts will fly in the airspace of the country specially over Dhaka, Chittagong, Jessore and adjacent areas from sunrise to sunset today and tomorrow, said an ISPR press release.
In this context, people have been requested to be conscious during BAF exercise.

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## bd_4_ever

An old video....but still posting it....enjoy!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

BN received the Reobuck Hydrographic Ship....posting some close-in pics of it....was of when it was in service with the Royal navy....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


















Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Scorpion Electronic CounterMeasures (ECM) system, Naval active and passive countermeasures systems and defensive aids suites (DAS) - Bangladesh Navy*


*Type*

Shipborne noise and deception jamming system.


*Description*

The baseline 7.5 to 18 GHz band Scorpion radar jammer is designed to counter both long-range search target acquisition and missile seeker radars (operating in search and lock-on modes) and is *claimed to be able to counter salvos of sea-skimming missiles over a 'wide' angle and a 'wide' frequency range.* The system is lightweight, high power and uses 'state-of-the-art' jamming techniques. It has undergone trials on board ships in the Baltic and North Sea and *has shown itself capable of dealing with multiple targets and 'highly sophisticated' airborne radars.* It can be integrated with Thales' Cutlass and Cutlass 242 Electronic Support (ES) systems together with ES equipments from other suppliers. When teamed with the Cutlass ES system, the latter's library can incorporate customer defined jamming response codes for each known threat. Detected threats are prioritised and segregated from the general signals environment by baseline Scorpion's integral pulse repetition interval tracking circuitry. Here, received pulse trains are de-interleaved to establish time-of-arrival data for use in the system's pulse prediction circuits. The data are then fed through a techniques generator to a fast tuning voltage controlled oscillator, whose output is fed to a high-power amplifier for transmission. Baseline Scorpion can generate 10 types of jamming modulation including continuous and burst noise, cover pulse noise, synchronised railing and false targets. *The system can handle multiple threats simultaneously, with each target being treated to a time domain managed mix of the 10 jamming modulations. *


http://www.janes.com/articles/Janes...ic-CounterMeasures-ECM-system-Bangladesh.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## akash57

How well trained is the Army of Bangladesh? What about the Navy and Air Force? I know that we do not exactly have the newest and shiniest toys, but given the resources we have, how are our armed forces? Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Skies

akash57 said:


> How well trained is the Army of Bangladesh? What about the Navy and Air Force? I know that we do not exactly have the newest and shiniest toys, but given the resources we have, how are our armed forces? Anyone have an idea?



I think, since we have peace keepers in UN missions so our army is well trained. And there is no doubt that our air, navy and army personnels are very talent and have well reputation. 

Why not trying wiki for the most basic infos and the external links from those pages. :

Bangladesh Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Bangladesh Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Bangladesh Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Military_Academy

Official site of Air Force: [ Bangladesh Air Force ]

Official site of Navy: ::Bangladesh Navy::

Official site of Army: Bangladesh Army


----------



## bd_4_ever

akash57 said:


> How well trained is the Army of Bangladesh? What about the Navy and Air Force? I know that we do not exactly have the newest and shiniest toys, but given the resources we have, how are our armed forces? Anyone have an idea?




No doubt our armed forces are very well trained and maintain a very strong professionalism....

Our army is the largest branch...followed by navy and then air force....you must have noticed the recent procurements by the government for the navy, clearly expressing the intent that GoB has to develop the navy into a deterrent force....i also have been posting some related news, you can follow them at your will....moreover, apart from practicing conventional form of warfare, our army also trains on unconventional method with logistical support....hence surely they are skilled....

Air force, however, requires new and better birds....nothing recently has been expressed about the air force....so we need to wait and watch....


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

*PM renews commitment to modernize armed forces*


Dhaka, Jul 5: Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Monday renewed her governments commitment to ensure higher training for members of the armed forces and procure modern weapons and equipments for their modernizations.

Addressing a function at the Headquarters of the President Guard Regiment (PGR) marking its 35th founding anniversary, *Hasina said all steps will be taken so that Bangladesh can send more troops to the UN peace keeping missions.*

PGR Commandant Brig Gen Humayun Khaled also spoke on the occasion attended by Ministers, MPs and chiefs of the three services.

Praising performances of the PGR members, the Prime Minister called upon the PGR members to continue their training and acquire professional excellence with high skill, discipline and loyalty.

She recalled with deep gratitude the PGR members who in the past sacrificed their lives while performing their duties. She also assured the armed forces members of taking necessary measures to remove their housing problems.

About her governments vision to turn Bangladesh into a modern digital one, the Prime Minister vowed to serve the peoples interests at any cost.

By voting us to power, the people have reposed a great responsibility on us. They have kept faith and trust on us. We will have to honor their trust at any cost, Hasina said.

She said the government started its journey with the charter of change for the wellbeing of the people and the nation.

Hasina recalled that when the present government took the office, the country was facing severe power crisis, high price of essentials and impacts of global economic recession.

The Prime Minister listed several programs of her previous government including introducing *rice instead of bread in day-time meal for soldiers and treatment facilities for their parents and family members irrespective of their ranks.*

*She also mentioned her governments initiatives to build a 500-bed hospital along with the Armed Forces Medical College to ensure medical facilities for family members of the armed forces.*

Hasina said although the hospital was not established afterwards, now the government is determined to build the hospital.

The Prime Minister said the present government has implemented various programs like equalizing ration for the Army with the Air Force and the Navy and increasing daily allowance of the JCOs and other ranks for their temporary duties.

*Besides, she said the government has increased daily allowance of the army to Tk 20 from Tk nine for their duty of civil power as well as LPR duration and financial benefit from four months to six months for the JCO and other ranks.*

Steps have also been taken to provide collateral-free loan to the soldiers from the Trust Bank so that they can refurbish their houses during their two months annual leave, she added.

Pointing to poor housing condition of the soldiers, Hasina said the government is contemplating to increase housing facilities for them within the cantonment area.

*The Prime Minister said the government has also introduced low-cost and free telephone facilities for the Bangladeshi UN peacekeepers so they can easily talk to their family members from abroad.*

Mentioning the difficulties faced by the Bangladesh Army with the foreign forces for their ranks of colonial era like Nayek and Hawildar Hasina said this had also been worked out to overcome the problems.

Hasina recalled with gratitude Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman who established the PGR.

She, however, regretted that Bangabandhu could not see formal functions of the PGR for the tragic incident of August 15, 1975.

Hasina advised the PGR in particular to continue their training programs, saying that there is no alternative to this for acquiring knowledge and enhancing proficiency.

She expressed the hope that the PGR would continue their endeavor in the future for ensuring foolproof security to the heads of state and government with their sincerity and devotion.

Earlier, the Prime Minister inspected the Quarter Guard and took salute from the smartly turned out contingent of the PGR at the PGR Headquarter.

She met with relatives of the martyred soldiers who laid down their lives while on duty in the past and distributed gifts among them.

Source:UNB/July 5,2010


:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## bd_4_ever

*President for increasing strength of PGR*


DHAKA, Jul 5: President Zillur Rahman today said he has a plan to further increase the strength of his elite 'President Guard Regiment (PGR)' considering the importance and extent of their duty.

He said while addressing the Darbar of PGR at Shaheed Captain Hafiz Hall at PGR Headquarters in Dhaka Cantonment to mark its 35 founding anniversary.

PGR members are discharging their duties by providing physical security to the heads of the state and government of the country, and heads of the state and government of other countries while they visit Bangladesh and also any VIP declared by the government.

During the Darbar, President Zillur Rahman asked the members of PGR to continue their duties showing highest skill of professionalism and firm confidence.

"I hope you will perform your duties showing firm loyalty to the leadership," he said.

*The President said that he was impressed to see the integrity, devotion and above all sense of discipline and professional efficiency of all PGR members while discharging their duties by risking their lives.
*
Terming the duties of PGR as prestigious but risky, the President said range and arena of duties of PGR have increased against the demand of time and the manpower of regiment has been increased accordingly.

*"Besides, I have a plan to further increase the strength of the regiment,"* he said.

President Zillur Rahman also recalled with deep respect to the greatest Bengalee of all times Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, who established PGR this day in 1975 by recruiting smart officers and soldiers from Bangladesh Army.

The President hoped that PGR would continue the standard of this prestigious regiment in future and also participated in nation building activities along with their regular duties," he said.

Chief of three services, PGR Commandant, high military and civil officials were also present on the occasion.

Source:BSS/July 5,2010


:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## bd_4_ever

It is a news of January 2010....I am posting it as i believe members can find some new information regarding our defence....
*
I am just posting the main part*....for full story, visit the link....

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dynamics of China-Bangladesh relations*

*The growing military relations between China and Bangladesh have regional security implications, says the anaylist*


....Whatever are the political ifs and buts, Hasina government cannot gloss over the reality that Bangladesh armed forces are dependent on Chinas military hardware. The Army is equipped with Chinese tanks, the Navy with Chinese frigates and missile boats, and the Air Force with Chinese fighter jets. Both countries have a defence cooperation agreement in place since 2002. It covers military training and defence production also.

*In 2006, China supplied 65 artillery guns and 114 missile and related systems.* Most of the tanks (T-59, T-62, T-69 and T-79), armoured personnel carriers (APCs), artillery pieces, small arms and personal weapons in the Bangladesh army are of Chinese origin. *Plans are afoot to acquire 155mm PLZ-45/Type -88 (including transfer of technology) and 122mm Type-96 as well as MBRLS from China by 2011.*

The Chinese wares with the Bangladesh Navy are truly wide-ranging. These raise questions on the scope, direction and intentions of Bangladesh navy. The Chinese platforms in its possession include the 053-H1 Jianghu I class frigates with 4x HY2 missiles, Huang Feng Class missile boats, Type-024 missile boats, Huchuan and P-4 class torpedo boats, Hainan class sub chasers, Shanghai class gun boats and Yuchin class LCUs.

*The BNS Khalid Bin Walid has been retrofitted with HQ-7 SAM from China. Admiral Zhang Lianzhong, former Commander of PLA Navy had promised during a one-on-one meeting with his Bangladesh counterpart full cooperation in the sophisticated naval management.
*
In so far the Air Force is concerned, it has been getting steady supplies from 1977  the year Bangladesh-China relations graduated from a state of total negation into which the ties were pushed as a result of China siding with Pakistan during the Liberation War in 1971 and using veto to block the new nations entry into the UN. It has thus far received 16 F-7BGs, F7 and Q 5 fighters and PT 6 trainers.

*Bangladesh set up a missile launch pad near the Chittagong Port with assistance from China.* The maiden test was carried out on May 12, 2008 with active participation of Chinese experts. Land attack anti-ship cruise missile C-802A was test fired shortly afterwards from the frigate, BNS Osman near Kutubdia island in the Bay of Bengal. This missile is said to have a strike range of 120kms.

*What strikes the test is the Chinese signature.* BNS Osman (commissioned 1989) is a 1500-ton Chinese built Jianghu class warship. The C-802A missile is a modified version of Chinese Ying Ji-802 (western version SACCADE).* The weight was reduced from 815kg to 715 kg to increase the strike range.*....


Policy Research Group - Dynamics of China-Bangladesh relations

For full story....check the link....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## akash57

bd_4_ever said:


> No doubt our armed forces are very well trained and maintain a very strong professionalism....
> 
> Our army is the largest branch...followed by navy and then air force....you must have noticed the recent procurements by the government for the navy, clearly expressing the intent that GoB has to develop the navy into a deterrent force....i also have been posting some related news, you can follow them at your will....moreover, apart from practicing conventional form of warfare, our army also trains on unconventional method with logistical support....hence surely they are skilled....
> 
> Air force, however, requires new and better birds....nothing recently has been expressed about the air force....so we need to wait and watch....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Well, it's great to know that our armed forces are well-trained. But how do our forces (all three) compare on the international scale when it comes to training and skill? Specifically to UK, USA, India and Pakistan. Is the training that our forces receive rigorous and harder than most countries? I'm interested in knowing this because we do not have the shiniest toys that other militaries have, so I would like to know how we would do against another country in war, hypothetically of course.


----------



## bd_4_ever

akash57 said:


> Well, it's great to know that our armed forces are well-trained. But how do our forces (all three) compare on the international scale when it comes to training and skill? Specifically to UK, USA, India and Pakistan. Is the training that our forces receive rigorous and harder than most countries? I'm interested in knowing this because we do not have the shiniest toys that other militaries have, so I would like to know how we would do against another country in war, hypothetically of course.




Well, it might not be right to compare the army's training and skill with those countries you mentioned here....mainly because you dont know how they run their stuffs....hence making a false assumption would not be practical either....

However, there are certain indicative factors that we may take into consideration....i have heard from many people that the training our armed forces undergo is very rigorous and perspiring....one day, here in Dubai, i met a military officer of the UAE Army at a party....while talking to him about his profession, he came to know that i am from Bangladesh....then what he told me was that, he and some other officers from the UAE Army were in Bangladesh for training as they regularly visit there for courses and exercises....and he was very amazed by the level of rigorous training our armies have and said it was a very hard-work for them....they do not have such level of exercises and trainings here in UAE and it was totally a fruitful tour....

I think that can give you some help....

Coming on to Air force and Navy....you must have noticed that our navy is regularly having joint exercises with the US Navy....six-seven have already been done this year...and one is going on (Ex Tiger Shark 3)....they are mainly for combat improvement, damage control, tactics innovation and off course, training our special force SWADs....as a matter of fact, our SWADs are also train with South Korean SEALs....so you can guess the level of exposure/skills our forces get....Our pilots are well trained too and they take part in all the exercises along with the navy....just that we lack some good birds....inshAllah that problem will soon be solved....


Cheers!!!


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> Well, it might not be right to compare the army's training and skill with those countries you mentioned here....mainly because you dont know how they run their stuffs....hence making a false assumption would not be practical either....
> 
> However, there are certain indicative factors that we may take into consideration....i have heard from many people that the training our armed forces undergo is very rigorous and perspiring....one day, here in Dubai, i met a military officer of the UAE Army at a party....while talking to him about his profession, he came to know that i am from Bangladesh....then what he told me was that, he and some other officers from the UAE Army were in Bangladesh for training as they regularly visit there for courses and exercises....and he was very amazed by the level of rigorous training our armies have and said it was a very hard-work for them....they do not have such level of exercises and trainings here in UAE and it was totally a fruitful tour....
> 
> Cheers!!!



Same kind of opinions I have also heard from those who know the inside condition of BD army. One had put it like this: If a trainee officer is asked after one month of training if he has the option to get out of the armed forces, would he do so? More than 90% of them would answer yes to that question.

One good thing that happened to BD army is that it had maintained the rigorous training standard of Pakistan army. Saying all these above, I must also say that physical training itself is meaningless if the troops are not trained to mobilize and operate highly sophisticated arms that are available in the international market. 

The days of swords are long gone. Today it is technology that fights the war. So, without many of these arms available to the troops, BD army will remain weak whatever may be its training standard. But, it is also true that today's BD military strength is at least twenty times more than what it was before 1971.


----------



## akash57

bd_4_ever said:


> Well, it might not be right to compare the army's training and skill with those countries you mentioned here....mainly because you dont know how they run their stuffs....hence making a false assumption would not be practical either....
> 
> However, there are certain indicative factors that we may take into consideration....i have heard from many people that the training our armed forces undergo is very rigorous and perspiring....one day, here in Dubai, i met a military officer of the UAE Army at a party....while talking to him about his profession, he came to know that i am from Bangladesh....then what he told me was that, he and some other officers from the UAE Army were in Bangladesh for training as they regularly visit there for courses and exercises....and he was very amazed by the level of rigorous training our armies have and said it was a very hard-work for them....they do not have such level of exercises and trainings here in UAE and it was totally a fruitful tour....
> 
> I think that can give you some help....
> 
> Coming on to Air force and Navy....you must have noticed that our navy is regularly having joint exercises with the US Navy....six-seven have already been done this year...and one is going on (Ex Tiger Shark 3)....they are mainly for combat improvement, damage control, tactics innovation and off course, training our special force SWADs....as a matter of fact, our SWADs are also train with South Korean SEALs....so you can guess the level of exposure/skills our forces get....Our pilots are well trained too and they take part in all the exercises along with the navy....just that we lack some good birds....inshAllah that problem will soon be solved....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Two navy Petrol Vessels to be re-fitted by A&P Tyne*


Bangladesh Deal for A&P Tyne

Congratulations to MDC member A&P Tyne on winning a contract which secures hundreds of jobs. The firm beat off fierce competition to seal a prestigious multi-million pound deal to refit two offshore patrol vessels for the Bangladeshi Navy.

The vessels will be towed to Tyneside shortly to commence the project, which includes an overhaul of the vessels' main engines, gearboxes, shafts and motors, the installation of new diesel generators and deck cranes and an upgrade of the crews accommodation. Specialist staff from the yard will also train 66 Bangladeshi naval crew members to operate the ships.

The ex-HMS Dumbarton Castle and Leeds Castle, fitted with flight decks capable of supporting Sea King helicopters, retired from Royal Navy service in 2005. 


Marine Design Centre - MDC Update June 10, design, technology, industry, innovation, northern defence industries, newcastle university, training, software, Common user facility, work placements, Membership, maritime heritage, North East England, UK


----------



## Patriot

Does Bangladesh has huge strike corps (which are primarily for offensive purpose) like Pakistan or Indian Army?


----------



## bd_4_ever

Patriot said:


> Does Bangladesh has huge strike corps (which are primarily for offensive purpose) like Pakistan or Indian Army?




Well, AFAIK every Army has a set of soldiers that is responsible for such operations....frequently known as "Strike Corp" or "Offensive Corp"....

However, i have not seen any corp in our army being named as such....but most probably our infantry (East Bengal Regiment, Bangladesh Infantry Regiment etc) might carry out that purpose....because they train on these kind of operations....a significant one was "Ex Destranor-17"....


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

*U.S., Bangladesh conclude Pacific Angel mission*


by 1st Lt. Chris Hoyler
Pacific Angel 10-3 Public Affairs

7/1/2010 - JESSORE, Bangladesh -- The work of more than 60 military members from four nations was celebrated June 17 during the closing ceremonies for Pacific Angel 10-3 at the Lauri High School and Primary School in Shyamkur Township here.

U.S. Air Force, Navy and Army personnel teamed up with Bangladesh and Indonesian Air Force and Nepalese Army for medical and engineering civic assistance programs and subject matter expert exchanges from June 12-16.

Air Vice Marshal Abu Esrar, the Bangladesh Air Force's Assistant Chief of Air Staff for Operations and Training, thanked the U.S. for continuing to assist in training and humanitarian operations with the Bangladesh Armed Forces.

"I'd like to thank all of the involved parties for making this operation a success," Air Vice Marshal Esrar said. "This has enhanced interoperability between our two Air Forces and will help develop confidence between our two nations. We look forward to similar exercises in the future."

In addition to the major renovations completed at the school, more than 4,800 Bangladesh citizens, including more than 500 children, received medical care in the areas of general practice, dentistry and optometry along with any necessary follow-up pharmaceuticals.

In addressing the operation's participants, Brig. Gen. Michael Keltz, Pacific Air Forces assistant director of operations, said "The experience that you've had here is more important than you can think of. The relationships we are building with other nations by personally being here and working with one another cannot be calculated. It is something that we as a global society need, as we have seen that the world needs us united together. I'm looking forward to seeing the future operations that we have here in Bangladesh and in other parts of the world, including Nepal and Indonesia."

During the five days the U.S., Bangladeshi and Nepalese engineers were on site, the school received a new roof for one building, another building had a leaking roof repaired, more than 60 fans and lights were installed and each of the seven buildings received a new interior and exterior paint job.

"When we came here for the planning stages, we asked the school's headmaster (Mr. Subal Chandra Ghosh) what he believed the school needed the most," said Senior Master Sgt. Terry Rembold, a civil engineer from the 354th Civil Engineer Squadron at Eielson Air Force Base, Alaska. "The roof on the main building was the biggest thing, the kids would sit there and work and the roof would drip."

There were also repairs completed on previously built structures, including bathrooms, the school's main water supply and an awning for teachers to park their bikes or motorized cycles.

Capt. David Masuck, the engineering team lead from the 354th CES, compared the project to similar ones he led as part of Operation Enduring Freedom.

"It's a great opportunity for us to give back to this community, and they've been very helpful in assisting us to complete this project," Captain Masuck said. "It's been a rewarding task to work on this school."
General Keltz added, "Every engineer, no matter what nation they are from, when they build things for people that makes lives better, it is something that will stay with them for the rest of their lives. That is something that you cannot put a price on, it is something that stays in their hearts and it goes back to building great relationships."

Pacific Angel missions have been conducted several times annually since 2008, and in 2010, there have already been missions completed in the Philippines and Vietnam. The final Pacific Angel mission for the year will be conducted in Sri Lanka in August.

U.S., Bangladesh conclude Pacific Angel mission


----------



## bd_4_ever

Got few pics of the "UK-Bangladesh Exercise Shumudro Torongo" held in 2009 in the Bay of Bengal....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------




























For few more pics....check the link....:-
News : RFA Wave Ruler : Fast Fleet Tankers : RFA Flotilla : Royal Fleet Auxiliary : Operations and Support : Royal Navy


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

A video of our Signal Corp....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Joint War Games Prep TNI Troops for UN Peace Missions*

A seven-nation joint military exercise has kicked off in Cipatat, West Java, to train soldiers in basic skills in peacekeeping and humanitarian missions.

Joining in the Garuda Shield 2010 program are 135 personnel from the US Army, as well as 42 each from Brunei, Bangladesh, Nepal, Thailand and the Philippines.

Indonesian Army division commander Maj. Gen. Soenarko said at the launch of the 12-day exercise that the program was part of the Armys annual training regimen.

He said it would benefit all soldiers preparing for deployment on UN peacekeeping missions.

This training is also aimed at building a positive image of the TNIs role in supporting any peacekeeping mission under the command of the UN, Soenarko said.

Participants would be trained in territorial operations, disarmament measures for peace operations, military control and communications.

The skills will be taught in three stages: command post exercises, field post exercises and humanitarian civic assistance.

The first stage is being held at the Mason Pine Hotel in Padalarang, West Java, and involves 72 US and 65 TNI personnel. It is focusing on analyzing situations, formulating operation plans, preparing communication procedures and conducting preliminary analyses.

The second stage will cover drills such as inspecting personnel and military vehicles, securing an area and mobilizing the local population.

The third will be humanitarian aid operations ... like building civilian facilities for local communities, Soenarko said. It will be held in Nyampleng village in Cipatat.

A representative from the US Armys Pacific Command, Maj. Gen. Robert Lee, said its involvement was part of an agreement signed by the Indonesian Defense Ministry and the US Army a few years ago.

Those are the challenges being faced by modern soldiers, Lee said. They must defend their country but at the same time become diplomats for their country.

In his remarks at the opening of the exercise, Lee said the training would benefit all involved.

It will be useful in our missions in the future, he said.

Meanwhile, the Indonesian and US defense departments on Wednesday signed a Framework Arrangement on Cooperative Activities in the Field of Defense.

The agreement, signed by the US deputy assistant secretary of defense for South and Southeast Asia, Robert Scher, and the Indonesian director of strategy and planning, Maj. Gen. Syarifudin Tippe, is intended to integrate existing defense cooperation.

A news release issued by the US Embassy in Jakarta said the agreement was based on principles of mutual respect, benefit and trust in the following areas: security dialogue, education and training, the defense industry, procurement of military equipment, maritime security and other mutually agreed areas of cooperation.

Joint War Games Prep TNI Troops for UN Peace Missions | The Jakarta Globe


----------



## bd_4_ever

*13th AF hosts international engineering exchange summit *

6/24/2010 - JOINT BASE PEARL HARBOR HICKAM, Hawaii (AFNS) -- The 13th Air Force hosted seven civil engineers from countries throughout the Asia-Pacific region during a subject matter expert exchange summit called Pacific Unity here June 3 through 17.

The summit is a joint and combined military information-sharing forum that provides mid-level officers from regional Asia-Pacific partner nations the opportunity to exchange views, tour U.S. military facilities and programs, and establish international and interpersonal relationships.

The goal of the exchange is to enhance regional partnerships and promote interoperability between U.S. forces and partner nations, officials said. 

"This exchange provides us a rare opportunity to showcase our civil engineering mission to countries in the Asia-Pacific region," said Capt. Michael Crosse, the 13th Air Force chief of the civil engineer division. "The forum not only allowed our counterparts to learn how we respond to a wide-range of installation and contingency operations, but we learned a lot about how they operate and respond to various needs in their countries. It was just a great experience from start to finish."

*The exchange included officers from Bangladesh, Indonesia, the Philippines and Thailand and focused on emergency management preparation, disaster response, fire prevention, confined spaces, search and rescue, and general contingency engineering tactics.
*
The participants visited several locations throughout the United States, including Fort Leonard Wood, Mo.; Goodfellow Air Force Base, Texas, and the U.S. Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs, Colo.

During their visit to Fort Leonard Wood Army post, the 366th Training Squadron, Detachment 7, shared info about emergency management, mapping and surveying, and operating heavy equipment. The group also participated in a chemical, biological, radiological, nuclear or high-yield explosive demonstration, and had the chance to don protective gear and process through a contamination control area using simulated chemicals. In addition, the delegates learned how the U.S. military conducts pavement operations, focusing on design, construction, evaluation, operations, and repair and maintenance of airfield pavements.

"The delegates learned about our mission from a host of technical experts that have a unique blend of experience, education and training that I believe made their visit worthwhile," Captain Crosse said. "It provided an up-close and personal view of our mission, as well as an opportunity to interact with the people who make the mission possible, and that experience you can't capture through reading a book."

At Goodfellow AFB, the participants had an opportunity to visit the Louis F. Garland Department of Defense Fire Academy, where they took part in aircraft and structural firefighting demonstrations and learned about advanced hazardous material response, confined spaces, and search and rescue procedures.

During the delegates' visit to the Academy, they toured the school's Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering, where they observed academy students in the Field Engineering Readiness Lab conducting mock deployments designed to allow students to perform hands-on training in surveying, construction methods and using various construction materials.

*"It was very good to see the realistic training the U.S. military is conducting, and we found a lot of things we can implement back home in our countries," said Bangladesh Air Force Group Captain Salamat Ullah. "It will strengthen our joint ability to combat emergencies."*

More than 60 U.S. military service members, including a team of civil engineers, recently concluded humanitarian medical and civil engineering efforts in Bangladesh as part of Operation Pacific Angel, a joint and combined humanitarian assistance operation aimed at improving military civic cooperation between the United States and countries throughout the Asia-Pacific region.

In addition to learning how U.S. forces use civil engineering techniques to respond to emergencies, many of the participants were happy about the opportunity to work alongside other civil engineers from the Asia-Pacific region.

"We're so happy because of the rare opportunity to have this multi-lateral exchange," said Philippine Air Force Colonel Manuel Victorino Ramiro. "It was a great opportunity to meet officers from other countries to learn about different cultures and to share our experience with one another to enhance our knowledge on engineering matters."

"The facilities that we saw really amazed us, especially the equipment and the classrooms, which were very conducive for us to learn," Colonel Ramiro said. "We have learned so much and we treasure all the things we learned in this country."

All of the participants expressed how impressed they were with servicemembers, especially the integral role of the NCO Corps in military operations.

"I was clearly impressed with the NCO Corps," said Royal Thai Air Force Group Captain Chalee Watanawanna. "They are really the backbone of the U.S. military and play a much different role from our NCO Corps."

The civil engineering community has conducted SMEEs for more than 40 years as their responsibilities have grown in number and complexity with more subject matter experts participating in exchanges to share the depth of knowledge required in specific areas. 

The 13th Air Force is scheduled to host two additional engineering SMEEs in July and August.

13th AF hosts international engineering exchange summit


----------



## bd_4_ever

*Thales Mirador (Ship weapon control systems - Fire control) - Bangladesh Navy.*

*Type*
Naval fire-control system.

*Development*
Mirador is a lightweight electro-optical surveillance, tracking and fire-control system from Thales Naval Nederland (formerly Signaal). It is available in both maritime and land-based versions. The naval version is designed for use on a range of platforms from small patrol craft to large carriers. It can be integrated with Thales' SEWACO or other combat systems, or can be used as a stand-alone fire-control system.The Mirador prototype was revealed at the Euronavale exhibition in October 1996 and development began in December 1995 for both land and naval applications. Sea trials were conducted by the Royal Netherlands Navy in 1997 *and the first Mirador system was ordered by Bangladesh for the frigate BNS Bangabandhu, which was commissioned in June 2001*. Orders followed shortly from Germany (for its five Braunschweig-class K130 corvettes) and Greece. The latter covers three classes of vessel: the mid-life modernisations of four Laskos-class (Combattante III) Fast Attack Craft (FAC) and six Elli-class (Kortenaer) frigates, plus the new-build Roussen-class (Super Vita) FAC. The initial order covering three Roussen FACs was placed in 2000, an additional two were ordered in 2003 and, in March 2009, it was announced that ship-sets for a further two vessels had been ordered.The Royal Netherlands Navy has adopted Mirador for its four De Zeven Provincien-class LCF frigates, where it is officially known as the Trainable Electro-Optical Observation Systems (TEOOS). In April 2006, Thales announced a contract to provide the Royal Thai Navy with three Mirador systems to be installed on a Coastal Patrol Craft


Thales Mirador (Netherlands) - Jane's Electro-Optic Systems


----------



## bd_4_ever

*BDR to use digital device recruitment process *

The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) has initiated digital job application process by using electronic devices to bring more transparency in its recruitment process as well as checking harassment of job seekers, reports BSS.

Senior record officer of BDR Lt Colonel Quamrul Islam told the news agency that they had selected 12 districts for introduction of digital application process for recruitment of the 79th batch.

Candidates of 12 districts could apply for BDR job by sending SMS (short message service) to 2233 from any mobile operators, he said.

Lt Col Quamrul said the digital innovation was first applied on pilot basis in two districts, Dinajpur and Comilla, during recruitment of the 78th batch. "We have decided to apply it in 12 more districts following significant success in the two districts," he said.

"Under the traditional process," Quamrul said, "BDR calls all candidates on a single day for recruitment, which creates some confusion among the job seekers. But now we can take interview of 100 to 150 candidates each day using this digital recruiting process."

From now on the documents of the candidates would be recorded in BDR data base and they will come to know on which ground they have not been selected through SMS of mobile phone, he added.

The process will also protect the intending job seekers from all kinds of fraudulence centreing BDR job, he said.

Quamrul said BDR authority decided to bring all the districts under the digital recruiting system gradually. "We took the initiative in line with the government's vision for building digital Bangladesh," he said.

BDR to use digital device recruitment process


----------



## HAIDER

Its time for BD to rebuilt the whole navy to safeguard the oil rich sea along BD border area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

HAIDER said:


> Its time for BD to rebuilt the whole navy to safeguard the oil rich sea along BD border area.




Our country realizes this fact and massive work has already been undertaken from around 1 year ago to safeguard the nation's resources in BoB....

You can find what all steps have been undertaken in this thread and some other separate threads as well....


Cheers!!!


----------



## leonblack08

^^^

That was a civilian plane,not a military one.


----------



## eastwatch

Dhaka can buy naval ships from Seoul: Korea

Dhaka can buy naval ships from Seoul: Korea 
11/9/2010 12:00:00 AM

DHAKA: Bangladesh and South Korea are in negotiations to purchase naval brigades from Seoul, South Korean ambassador Tai-young Cho disclosed in Dhaka Monday.

There are some discussions between the defence ministries to buy more naval ships from Korea They have not yet reached any conclusion, he said at a meet the reporters programme at the Dhaka Reporters Unity.

The ambassador said Bangladesh purchased a navy brigade from South Korea in 2000. I like to see dynamic exchanges in the field of defence between the two countries, he told a questioner.
Asked about the volume of defence purchase from Seoul, the ambassador did not give any precise figure, saying: I guess its not big.

Asked about cooperation in the oil and gas sector, he said a Korean and an American company formed a consortium with Petrobangla and began exploration in the Bay of Bengal mainly to find gas. They are optimistic that they will find something, he said.

About recruitment of Bangladeshi workers for South Korea, he said the recruitment quota for Bangladesh had been increased to 4,400 this year against 3,800 last year. This year some 1,850 low-skilled workers entered Korea against last years number of 752.
Replying to a question the ambassador, however, admitted that lack of popularity of Bangladeshi workers among Korean companies fails to fulfil the annual quota for Bangladesh.

Asked about the reasons behind the lack of popularity, he said the Bangladeshi workers frequently shift their places of work for better pay, which causes unhappiness among the Korean companies. Besides, he said there was tough competition among the labour sending countries.

Cho said the Korean government could increase the quota but recruitment depends on the choice of the Korean companies. To increase the number you need to increase the popularity of the workers, he noted.

Besides, he said some job seekers illegal act of appearing for computer-based test with false ID cards and activity of brokers became a hurdle to the successful implementation of the Employment Permit System in Bangladesh.

The ambassador said going to Korea with false ID is a grave concern for Korea in terms of their national security. He expected that the Bangladesh government will crackdown on brokers of false ID cards.
Cho, however, said the Korean government was planning to undertake a project to train medical nurses here in response to a request made by the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, during her visit to Seoul in May this year.

Asked about Korean investment, the ambassador said the Korean investors mainly focus on the garment sector, but his impression was that the Korean companies like to expand their investment to power generation including solar energy, small size ship building and the rice processing industry.

In 2009 total trade was $1,186 million of which Koreas export to Bangladesh was $1064 million and import was only $122 million.
Replying to a question, Cho said recently two business delegations visited Bangladesh to invest here and buy more from Bangladesh. Presently, 85 per cent of Bangladeshi products enjoy duty and quota free access to the Korean market and negotiations are on to allow the duty and quota free access for the remaining 15 per cent.

Korea so far invested more than $1 billion in Bangladesh, apart from providing $410 million as soft loans under EDCF till March 2010.
Besides, $36 million was provided as grant for Bangladesh from 1991 to 2009. He said Korean aid for Bangladesh will be increased next year.

DRU president Shamim Ahmad chaired the press interactions while its general secretary Pathik Saha made introductory remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akash57

*US to provide training to BAF*

Dhaka, Nov 9 (bdnews24.com) The United States of America will be providing technical aid and training to the Bangladesh Armed Forces. 

Gary L North, commander of Pacific Air Forces, expressed his country's interest in this regard while meeting the prime minister Sheikh Hasina on Tuesday at her office, Hasina's press secretary Abul Kalam Azad told reporters. 

Azad said North had commended the role of members of the armed forces in different UN peace keeping missions. North had also admired Hasina's interest and role in establishing world peace. 

Azad said that the prime minister recalled the role the US forces played during several natural disasters in Bangladesh. She said that thousands of people had died during the devastating cyclone of April 29, 1991. The then incumbent BNP government failed miserably to control the situation and the US marine forces during that crucial period came forward to help the distressed people. 

The US played a similar role during cyclone Sidr that hit the southern part of the country in 2007, said the prime minister. 

Hasina said that US forces' help to Bangladesh has strengthened the already cordial relations existing between the two countries. 

US ambassador James F Moriarty, and secretary to the Prime Minister's Office Mollah Wahiduzzaman were also present at the meeting. 

US to provide training to BAF | Bangladesh | bdnews24.com


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> Dhaka can buy naval ships from Seoul: Korea
> 
> Dhaka can buy naval ships from Seoul: Korea
> 11/9/2010 12:00:00 AM
> 
> DHAKA: Bangladesh and South Korea are in negotiations to purchase naval brigades from Seoul, South Korean ambassador Tai-young Cho disclosed in Dhaka Monday.
> 
> There are some discussions between the defence ministries to buy more naval ships from Korea They have not yet reached any conclusion, he said at a meet the reporters programme at the Dhaka Reporters Unity.
> 
> The ambassador said Bangladesh purchased a navy brigade from South Korea in 2000. I like to see dynamic exchanges in the field of defence between the two countries, he told a questioner.
> Asked about the volume of defence purchase from Seoul, the ambassador did not give any precise figure, saying: I guess its not big.
> 
> Asked about cooperation in the oil and gas sector, he said a Korean and an American company formed a consortium with Petrobangla and began exploration in the Bay of Bengal mainly to find gas. They are optimistic that they will find something, he said.
> 
> About recruitment of Bangladeshi workers for South Korea, he said the recruitment quota for Bangladesh had been increased to 4,400 this year against 3,800 last year. This year some 1,850 low-skilled workers entered Korea against last years number of 752.
> Replying to a question the ambassador, however, admitted that lack of popularity of Bangladeshi workers among Korean companies fails to fulfil the annual quota for Bangladesh.
> 
> Asked about the reasons behind the lack of popularity, he said the Bangladeshi workers frequently shift their places of work for better pay, which causes unhappiness among the Korean companies. Besides, he said there was tough competition among the labour sending countries.
> 
> Cho said the Korean government could increase the quota but recruitment depends on the choice of the Korean companies. To increase the number you need to increase the popularity of the workers, he noted.
> 
> Besides, he said some job seekers illegal act of appearing for computer-based test with false ID cards and activity of brokers became a hurdle to the successful implementation of the Employment Permit System in Bangladesh.
> 
> The ambassador said going to Korea with false ID is a grave concern for Korea in terms of their national security. He expected that the Bangladesh government will crackdown on brokers of false ID cards.
> Cho, however, said the Korean government was planning to undertake a project to train medical nurses here in response to a request made by the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, during her visit to Seoul in May this year.
> 
> Asked about Korean investment, the ambassador said the Korean investors mainly focus on the garment sector, but his impression was that the Korean companies like to expand their investment to power generation including solar energy, small size ship building and the rice processing industry.
> 
> In 2009 total trade was $1,186 million of which Koreas export to Bangladesh was $1064 million and import was only $122 million.
> Replying to a question, Cho said recently two business delegations visited Bangladesh to invest here and buy more from Bangladesh. Presently, 85 per cent of Bangladeshi products enjoy duty and quota free access to the Korean market and negotiations are on to allow the duty and quota free access for the remaining 15 per cent.
> 
> Korea so far invested more than $1 billion in Bangladesh, apart from providing $410 million as soft loans under EDCF till March 2010.
> Besides, $36 million was provided as grant for Bangladesh from 1991 to 2009. He said Korean aid for Bangladesh will be increased next year.
> 
> DRU president Shamim Ahmad chaired the press interactions while its general secretary Pathik Saha made introductory remarks.




Any ideas what those ships could be....?? Will it again be the ones we bought in 2001....??


Cheers!!!


----------



## eastwatch

Gary calls on Army, Navy Chiefs

Commander of US Air Force, Pacific (COMPACAF) General Gary L North paid a courtesy call on Chief of Army Staff General Md Abdul Mubeen at Army Headquarters in Dhaka Cantonment Tuesday, said an ISPR release.

During the meeting, they discussed matters relating to professional interest.

Later, General Gary paid a courtesy call on Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral ZU Ahmed at Naval Headquarters. 

He spent sometime with the Navy Chief and exchanged greetings and discussed various issues relating to professional interest.

Earlier, General Gary called on Principal Staff Officer (PSO) of Armed Forces Division Lieutenant General Abdul Wadud at Armed Forces Division (AFD) in Dhaka Cantonment. 

He remained with the PSO of AFD for sometime and discussed matters of mutual interest.

Later, General Gary visited BAF Base Kurmitola where he witnessed static display of different aircraft of Bangladesh Air Force.

In the afternoon, General Gary with his entourage left Dhaka ending his three-day visit to Bangladesh. 

Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Operations and Training) Air Vice Marshal Abu Esrar saw him off at BAF Tarmac, Kurmitola.


----------



## akash57

A bit old..

*Bangla army team in Jorhat*

Jorhat, Nov. 4: A team of Bangladesh army officers arrived at an army base here today to carry out a joint exercise with the Indian Army.

Sources in the army told The Telegraph that a 23-member team from the Bangladesh army, led by an army officer, arrived in Calcutta yesterday and a part of the team reached Jorhat today.

The joint exercise will include parachute jumping, small team activities and special operations using helicopters.

The main objective of the joint exercise is to establish goodwill and mutual cooperation between the armies of the two neighbouring countries.

A unit of the para commandos, a special operation unit of the Indian Army based at Rowriah, will also take part in the exercise.

The joint exercise, to be held for the first time, assumes significance as it takes place at a time when Bangladesh carried out a massive crackdown on cadres of militant outfits of the Northeast who had taken refuge in the country.

Bangladesh, in recent times, have handed over top leaders of Ulfa, National Democratic front of Boroland (NDFB) and several Manipur-based militant outfits to the Indian authorities.

The arrival of the Bangladesh team in Jorhat has been rather quiet, as the district and police administration were totally in the dark about the development. I am not aware of such a development, Jorhat deputy commissioner R.C. Jain said.

Train timings

The Northeast Frontier Railways on Thursday said the 0554 special train from Guwahati to Lokmanya Tilak terminus in Mumbai would be extended for two more trips on November 11 and 18. Accordingly, the 0553 special train from Lokmanya Tilak terminus to Guwahati will also be extended on September 14 and 21.

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Northeast | Bangla army team in Jorhat

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

Also a bit old..

*China keen on military aid*

China is keen to provide further support and cooperation to the country's military sector, especially for the development of Bangladesh Navy.

The keenness was conveyed when a delegation from the People's Liberation Army (PLA) of China, led by Rear Admiral Wang Zhiguo, called on President Zillur Rahman at Bangabhaban yesterday.

During the meeting, the Chinese delegation mentioned Bangladesh's important geographical position in South Asia.

China expects development of Bangladesh for its own development, said Wang.

He said China is interested to provide military assistance to Bangladesh, especially to the Navy.

Welcoming the delegation, Zillur said China is a tested friend of Bangladesh.

He recalled that after the war, Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman had expressed the willingness to visit China first.

Describing the tremendous economic growth of China as a miracle, the president mentioned that China's GDP growth is increasing rapidly and very soon it is going to be an economic super power.

We need more and more cooperation from China, he said.

Quoting Hazrat Muhammad (PBUH), the president said the holy Prophet had advised people to go as far as China in search of knowledge.

China keen on military aid


----------



## monitor

another old but important article
NAVY TO BECOME 3-DIMENSIONAL FORCE

Our marine boundary and resources need vigorous defence 

Sadeq Khan 

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, in course of her visit to the Naval Headquarters on 11 April, talked about the government's mega plan for building Bangladesh Navy as a deterrent, 3-dimensional force by 2021.
The Prime Minister said that during her recent China visit, she had requested the Chinese government to provide Bangladesh Naval Force with two newly constructed frigates equipped with helicopter and the Chinese government agreed. She disclosed that agreement has already been signed to buy two helicopters and missiles while the process of procuring two offshore patrol vessels from the United Kingdom is in the final stage. Work is in progress to procure a Hydrographical Survey Vessel from UK and process is underway in China to equip two Large Patrol Craft with missiles.
Besides, the government is trying to procure maritime patrol aircrafts, modernize four missile boats and two patrol aircrafts by adding missiles, develop special naval force SWADS (the Navy's fleet air system) by installing surface to air missiles and air defence system.
These plans and programmes will be implemented by 2012. "We also have a plan to equip our Navy with submarines having base facilities to build it as a deterrent force by 2019, she pointed out."
Within this time, the government will take all necessary steps for setting up the naval force's own air base, jetty for ship berthing, training school, and accommodation facilities for officers and sailors, she said. The plan, which has been chalked out for modernization of the Navy, will "turn the navy into a three-dimensional force by 2021."

Maritime boundary
It is a timely step in the right direction. Our muddy water coast guards are hard-pressed in simply combating off-shore piracy and illicit traffic along the coastline. Our naval vessels are good for defensive actions around our territorial waters, but not sufficiently equipped to engage in defence and deterrence from forward positions in the deep sea. Being an active delta with formative coastline and many nautical miles of shallow continental shelf, and with Bengal Sea Fan formed by discharge of silt from our rivers extending far under the sea-bed of the Bay of Bengal, we have the natural right on rich marine resources, to be claimed under the present UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS) and under future dispensations of marine exploration.
We have to protect that right, as we have to protect our sovereignty over South Talpatti. Our Foreign Secretary made it clear at the fortnightly press briefing of the Foreign Office on April 10: "Bangladesh, according to the map prepared on the basis of the Radcliff Award, asserts its sovereignty over South Talpatti, a submerged island in the eastern side of the mid-channel of the bordering river of Hariabhanga.
According to the Radcliff Plan, the riverside demarcation line between the two countries is the deepest part of the riverbed. Two streams of the river flow by two sides of the submerged islands under formation. The main stream is the western one, so the island belongs to Bangladesh. It was named 'South Talpatti' since there is a northern Talpatti along the same longitude. India disputed the position of the mainstream of the bordering river Hariabhanga, and staked a claim South Talpatti, calling it New Moore island.
With regard to marine boundary, Bangladesh government has completed seismic survey that was essential for putting forward Bangladesh's claim over the Bay of Bengal to the UN authorities. 'We will duly submit our claim with the UNCLCS by July 2011,' Foreign Secretary said.
South Talpatti is considered as a low tide elevation, meaning it goes underwater at the times of tide. For last the 10-12 years, it has not appeared on the surface. As it remains under water, no military installation or flag of any country is there. Dhaka made the claim on South Talpatti in 1980 during the then government of President Ziaur Rahman. The issue became dormant when HM Ershad was president."
Of late the Indian media carried prejudicial reports that as the island is not surfacing over a number of years, the dispute has naturally become anfractuous. The Foreign Office press briefing is an unambiguous assertion that Bangladesh is sticking to its claim on the submerged island.
Exploration of hydrocarbon in our territorial waters by intending production-sharing concessionaires are also being hampered by objections from India and Myanmar on outdated claims of equidistance of maritime boundary from respective shores. By negotiations and also in arbitration proceedings under the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea, we have made some progress with Myanmar. But little progress has been made in negotiations with India whose marine boundary claims based on "equidistance theory" virtually sandwiches our territorial waters from Andaman islands on the one side and West Bengal-Orissa coast on the other.

PM's security
We clearly have a lot to defend in the Bay of Bengal, and the government's decision to strengthen the navy and develop submarine deterrence capacity is correct step. Some other reports in the foreign media, however, suggest that Prime Minister may have been prompted to also undertake a balancing act of geopolitical "equidistance theory." A report appearing in the Times of India News Network by Jayanta Gupta from Kolkata reads:
"Bangladeshi Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina may soon get the kind of security cover provided to top-notch VVIPs in India like Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and UPA chairperson Sonia Gandhi. According to sources in Dhaka, a group of young people have been handpicked to receive training at the National Security Guard (NSG) set-up at Manesar, Haryana. These commandos, once trained, will form the inner cordon of Hasina's security.
Officials in Delhi did not confirm or deny, but said the NSG does provide training to personnel from friendly countries.
What seems to have prompted this move is the growing concern over Hasina's security. It has been revealed that on one occasion in 2009, the Bangladeshi PM had to spend a few hours withouta single security personnel around her. Hasina then had to make a desperate call to the Bangladeshi president, before a security detail reached her official residence.
'In the last few months, Hasina has announced in her public meetings that there are elements within her own country who would like to overthrow her elected government. This would certainly involve an assasination attempt on her. India wants stability in the region and would like a democratically elected government to be in place in Bangladesh. An attempt on Hasina's life may even take place when she is on official visits to other countries. It is only justified that India shows concern about her security,' an official in Delhi said. ....
It is already a known fact that India and Bangladesh have inked defence ties which involves training of Bangladesh Army personnel at the Counter Insurgency and Jungle Warfare School in Vairangte, Mizoram. Defence officials said Bangladesh is keen to revamp its security network to tackle terror strikes, assassination bids and urban warfare scenarios. India has agreed to provide all support to ensure peace and stability in the neighbourhood."
Commonsense suggests that foreign training may equip our VIP security outfits with better skills, but not with essential loyalty. Balancing act in diplomatic overtures is all right, but it may prove risky in matters of national security. It is better to be safe than sorry.
Meanwhile Bangladesh became the first country in South Asia to send two warships, BNS Osman and BNS Madhumati to the UN Peacekeeping Mission, UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon). The warships left Chittagong seaport for Lebanon on April 12. Three cheers to our Navy. Three cheers to our naval peace-keepers.


----------



## monitor

INDO-CHINA RIVALRY INTENSIFIES

Time to redraw nation's defence strategy 

M. Shahidul Islam 

A number of glaring testimonies of looming military danger make it incumbent upon our defence policy makers to update the nation's war book, or re-write a new one altogether in light of the intensified Indo-Chinese rivalry and the Indian distinctive strategic alliance with the USA.
The security ambiance of the region plunged deeper into a danger zone lately with reports in the US and the Indian media of Islamabad's handing over of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of the Pakistan-administered Kashmir to China and China's deployment of 11,000 troops in that region.
Coupled with other recent geopolitical developments, these reports indicate the re-shaping of the regional strategic landscape and of Delhi's dogged determination to challenge Beijing's pre-eminence in regional and global politics, with help from Bangladesh.
Besides, the intensified Indo-Chinese tension seriously undercuts efforts by people of India, China and Russia for greater regional collaborations; despite the foreign ministers of the three nations slated to meet in Bangalore on October 26-27.

Denial unheeded
Reacting to the reports that started to make headlines in late August, Chinese foreign ministry spokesman Jiang Yu said on September 2, "We believe these attempts of some people to fabricate stories to provoke China-Pakistan or China-India relations are doomed to fail."
Pakistan too issued similar rebuttal. A Pakistani Foreign Office spokesman, Abdul Basit, strongly denied the news being circulated in the American and Indian media and said on August 31, "The Chinese were working on landslide, flood hit areas and on the destroyed Korakoram Highway with the permission of Pakistani Government."
All such denials did little, however, to assuage


Indian concerns. India's ambassador to China, S. Jaishankar, met with the Chinese vice Minister for Foreign Affairs, Zhang Zhijun, on September 3 in Beijing and conveyed New Delhi's concern over the presence of Chinese troops in Gilgit-Baltistan. India also further reinforced its military capability along the 2,521 mile China-India borders.

Historical animosity
Although a recent New York Time report had linked the Chinese military presence in Kashmir to China's plans to gain a "grip on the strategic area to ensure unfettered road and rail access to the Gulf through Pakistan," the animosity is rooted in historic claims and counter claims made by the two nuclear armed neighbours on each other's territories. The New York Times report said there were two important new developments in Gilgit-Baltistan; a simmering rebellion against the Pakistani rule and the influx of an estimated 7,000 to 11,000 soldiers of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) in the area.
In reality, these reports are tied with recent Indian war preparation and entrenchment of military capability along mutual borders on which the two nations had fought a brief but bloody war in 1962.
The border dispute dates back to 1914 when the colonial Britain hosted a conference with the Chinese and the Tibetan governments to demarcate the Tibetan border along the so called McMahon line. China never recognised the McMahon Line and claims 90,000 sq km, nearly all of what India now calls Arunachal Pradesh (about 2000 sq kms), its own territory. Besides, India accuses China of occupying 8,000 sq km of its territory in Kashmir.
The latest spark also emanated from Delhi's upping the ante on August 26 following Beijing's refusal to grant a visa to Indian army's Northern Command Chief, Lt. Gen. BS Jaswal, to visit Beijing as an Indian military delegation member, saying the officer oversees Jammu and Kashmir which 'is a disputed area.'
The incident left Delhi snubbed, insulted and injured; more so when Beijing asked to replace Lt. Gen. Jaswal, something India refused to comply and ordered instead a demarche by cancelling a scheduled visit by a Chinese military delegation to India's National Defence College. Delhi also ordered cancellation of another scheduled visit by Indian military officials to China.

Offensive postures
The ongoing rivalry may end up with another war, according to many analysts. Since 2007, India has been aggressively racing to match China for regional and global power, building and bolstering airstrips and army outposts along the common borders and rebuilding run-down roads and infrastructures. In June 2009, it started building a tunnel to bypass the virtually impassable Rohtang Pass to ensure all-weather access to Ladakh, which abuts the Tibetan Plateau.
Coupled with recent procurement of huge state-of-the-art military hardware and Delhi's strategic alliance with the USA, these moves kept Beijing busy in shoring up its own deficiencies, tactically and strategically, while Delhi replaced its 'cold start' strategy with an aggressive doctrine to confront both China and Pakistan simultaneously. These bellicose postures are heading toward the outbreak of another major war among the two regional giants.
Besides defending the sovereignty of the Arunachal Pradesh, Delhi wants to recover the Chinese-administered Aksai Chin, which India claims as part of its territory. Along the Kashmir frontier, north of Ladakh stands the disputed Siachen Glacier, an ice-capped river basin that had provoked both India and Pakistan to claiming and fighting over, almost frequently since the 1980s. Both India and Pakistan maintain military outposts on the 20,000 feet high altitude of the Siachen's glacier- capped ranges.

Bangladesh's concern
Having lost Tibet to China in 1959, India took over Sikkim's sovereignty in 1975, but the predicament posed by the Siliguri Corridor in West Bengal, with an average width of 21 km to 40 km only, in connecting the north eastern region with the Indian mainland could not be reconciled as yet. That is what makes Bangladesh an integral part of the Indian and the Chinese defence priorities and makes it extremely difficult for Dhaka to maintain either a neutral stance, or align militarily with either of the protagonists.
It also gives birth to a clich&#233;, if not a strategic doctrine, that "He who controls Bangladesh will control north east India," making Bangladesh susceptible to pre-emptive military invasion by either of the protagonists.
Geopolitically, China has two major claims over territories that India claims to be its own. The claim in the western sector involves Aksai Chin in the northeastern Ladakh District in Jammu and Kashmir. The eastern sector claim involves the territory belonging to the British era North-East Frontier Agency (NEFA) abutting Bangladesh, Nepal, Bhutan and Myanmar; including the Tibetan-Naga-inhabited Arunachal Pradesh which Delhi has turned into its 24th state on 20th February, 1987.
These lands were fought over before. During the 1962 Indo-China war, the well-trained and well-armed PLA troops overpowered the ill-equipped Indian troops, who found themselves not properly acclimatized to fight at high altitudes. Following initial setbacks, Indian troops desperately sought to regroup and the Indian army strengthened its defensive positions in the NEFA and Ladakh to repulse possible Chinese attacks through Sikkim and Bhutan.
The Indian attempt failed and the war reached close to Bangladesh frontiers (then East Pakistan), despite many Indian army units having moved from Calcutta, Bihar, Nagaland, and Punjab to guard the northern frontiers of West Bengal and Assam. The western NEFA witnessed deployment of three Indian brigades while two other brigades were deployed in Sikkim and the West Bengal border with Bhutan. Light Stuart tanks were drawn from the Eastern Command headquarters at Calcutta to bolster such deployments.
Yet, an unrelenting Chinese onslaught wiped out virtually all Indian resistance in Kameng and, by November 18, the PLA had penetrated close to the outskirts of Tezpur, Assam, a major frontier town within the artillery range from Bangladesh and barely 50 kilometres from the Assam-NEFA border. Sensing Indian helplessness, China declared a unilateral ceasefire on November 21. Beijing also respected the McMahan line and withdrew troops beyond what it regards as 'unaccepted' Line of Actual Control (LoAC).

The big picture
There are those who blame the USA for the latest escalation in tension and military preparedness in Asia. They say the US department of defence annual report's claim that 'the pace and scope of China's military modernisation have increased over the past decade' has scared Delhi. The report cautioned that 'extreme secrecy is increasingly difficult to reconcile with China's role in the integrated global economy, which depends on transparency.'
That is perhaps part of the story. Beijing's quest for access to the Indian Ocean and the Persian Gulf regions for much needed energy resources lay at the centre of its alliance making in the region, although the Indian story is rooted more in geopolitical quest for land.
Although other intelligence reports indicate Beijing is constructing over 22 tunnel and a rail link between Pakistan administered Kashmir and China, and further extending the Karakoram Highway that connects China's Muslim predominant Xinjiang province with Pakistan, the tunnel construction is related to a projected gas pipeline from Iran to China that would cross the Karakorams through Gilgit. India, however, fears they could be also used for missiles storage sites.
They plausibly could, but such Indian fear is grossly misplaced. Given that Beijing has financed the construction of Pakistani naval bases at Gawadar, Pasni and Ormara in Balochistan, such connectivity aims mainly at transporting cargo and oil from the Persian Gulf to eastern China within 48 hours.
While those could be least of our concerns, Bangladesh must prepare not to get overrun by any of the contending armies of the region in the instance push come to shove. That is why it must devise a full spectrum defence capability of its own as a sovereign nation state of 150 million strong.


----------



## akash57

*Armed Forces Day today*

The Armed Forces Day will be observed today with due solemnity and festivity.

The day's programme will begin with the offering of munajat after the Fazr prayers in all the mosques at Army garrisons, Naval bases and establishments as well as Air Force bases throughout the country seeking divine blessings for the well-being and prosperity of the nation, development and progress of the Armed Forces, an ISPR press release said.

On the occasion of Armed Forces Day, President and Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces Md Zillur Rahman and Prime Minister and also Defence Minister Sheikh Hasina will place floral wreaths at the Shikha Anirban at Dhaka Cantonment in the morning to pay homage to the members of the Armed Forces who had embraced martyrdom in the Liberation War in 1971.

Immediately after then, Chief of Army Staff General Md Abdul Mubeen, Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Z U Ahmed and on behalf of the Chief of Air Staff the Assistant Chief of Air Staff (Admin) Air Vice Marshal Md Enamul Bari will also lay floral wreaths at the Shikha Anirban.

The Armed Forces chiefs will pay courtesy call on the president at the Bangabhaban and the premier at the Armed Forces Division (AFD) at Dhaka Cantonment.

On the occasion of Armed Forces Day, the PM will also host a reception and meet the members of martyred families of the Bir Shresthos and other selected gallantry award holder freedom fighters at the AFD at Dhaka Cantonment.

In the afternoon, she will host a reception at the Sena Kunja at Dhaka Cantonment to commemorate the day.

Besides, the Armed Forces chiefs will also accord receptions to the members of the shaheed families, award winning and retired freedom fighters of their respective services. Receptions will also be held at other cantonments.

Meanwhile, programmes have also been chalked-out to celebrate the august day in a befitting manner in all army garrisons, naval ships and establishment and air force bases throughout the country.

Bangladesh Navy ships will remain open to visitors from 2:00pm to 4:30pm in Dhaka (Sadarghat), Narayanganj, Chittagong, Khulna, Barisal and Mongla.

The national dailies are bringing out special supplements in observance of the day. Besides, essay, art and quiz competition will be arranged at educational institutions of the armed forces.

President Md Zillur Rahman and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina have given separate messages on the occasion of the Armed Forces Day.

In a message, the president expressed the hope that members of the Armed Forces would contribute to nation building alongside performing their professional duties for building a prosperous Bangladesh.

"Independence is ours greatest achievement. Father of the Nation Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman is the architect of this independence. He proclaimed independence on March 26," he said.

On this day in 1971, the Armed Forces of Bangladesh launched combined attack against the occupation forces. "As a result, our victory was accelerated," he added.

In a separate message, the PM said the present government is working sincerely for modernisation of the armed forces.

During the War of Liberation led by Awami League government on this day in 1971, patriotic people, Muktibahini, the armed forces and different paramilitary forces launched combined attacks against the occupation forces in the Liberation War, she added.

Armed Forces Day today


----------



## bd_4_ever

^^ i am looking forward to some new videos and pics....if possible please post....

And wishing my country's men a brave and prosperous life, serving for us....


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

We've already purchased 140 APCs. Does any1 know what they are and what Tanks are we going for?


----------



## leonblack08

APCs are perhaps Chinese ZFB05.

*Originally posted by Fatman sir*

*Bangladesh outlines military equipment procurement plans.*

Jon Grevatt Jane's Asia-Pacific Industry Reporter - Bangkok

Key Points
Bangladesh has outlined its military modernisation plans

The acquisition of Chinese-made equipment is likely to follow

The government of Bangladesh has outlined a plan to procure a wide range of military equipment as it looks to secure its exclusive economic zone (EEZ) and reinforce UN peacekeeping efforts.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said in a speech to mark Bangladesh Armed Forces Day on 21 November that "processes are under way" to procure "sophisticated tanks", self-propelled artillery, air defence missile systems, fighter aircraft and helicopters.

Hasina added that such acquisitions - the details of which were not revealed - will follow the purchase of 140 armoured personnel carriers (APCs), which was completed, she said, after the government assumed office for a second term in 2009.

In addition, Hasina indicated that the government is investing in enhancing the armed forces capabilities through training and the installation of improved facilities.

In a statement, Hasina said: "The government will take measures - including imparting sophisticated training to the armed forces along with providing them modern equipment - so that Bangladesh [can] send more peacekeepers to UN-sponsored peacekeeping missions ... and make [an] immense contribution to protect the country." She added: "Work has already been started to set up an advanced airbase in Cox's Bazar to keep constant watch on the Bay of Bengal."

Although Bangladesh continues to face a range of security threats - including non-traditional threats, such as piracy - and natural disasters, the country is increasingly in competition for energy resources in the Bay of Bengal. Bangladesh has identified substantial unexploited offshore oil and gas reserves inside this area and has often accused neighbours Myanmar and India of infringement. In 2008, for instance, Bangladesh accused Myanmar of sending six vessels (two of them naval) into the EEZ, prompting a stand-off.

Given these energy reserves, it is no coincidence that China has emerged as Bangladesh's most important supplier of materiel and it is likely that the items outlined by Hasina in her speech will be sourced from Beijing, probably under soft financial terms or through military aid. The access to such funds will be vital to the acquisitions as Bangladesh's defence budget totals just USD1.5 billion.

For example, over the past few years China's Shaanxi Baoji Special Vehicles Manufacturing has supplied the 4x4 ZFB05 light APC to Bangladesh with money on loan from Beijing, while in late 2009 the company told Jane's that it was in discussions with Dhaka over the sale of additional platforms.

In 2007 China's Chengdu Aircraft Industry supplied 12 F-7BG fighters and four FT-7BG two-seaters to the Bangladesh Air Force and is thought to be in discussion over the potential sale of the Chinese-Pakistani JF-17 (FC-1) fighter and the more advanced Chinese J-10 (FC-20).

The Bangladesh Navy is believed to have purchased two Jiangwei II (Type 053H3)-class frigates in recent years, although in 2009 and 2010 it indicated a willingness to look elsewhere for platforms by ordering three former UK Royal Navy platforms: the ex-RN survey ship HMS Roebuck and two ex-RN Castle-class offshore patrol vessels. Two AgustaWestland AW109 twin-turbine light multipurpose helicopters were also ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bd_4_ever

I like these APCs....this ZFBO5....

I guess army is planning to raise mechanized divisions, for support to infantry....or most probably to the special forces....


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

Raquib said:


> We've already purchased 140 APCs. Does any1 know what they are and what Tanks are we going for?



No tanks have probably been bought....i guess they are just completed upgrading the old ones....may b new purchase news may come by soon....


Cheers!!!


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

Guys is there any news on the air force, potential aircraft that we might be buying for the future let me know


----------



## ProsperBD

Joi Bangla!


----------



## ProsperBD

Pakistan defeated by Bangladesh
I heard our freedom fighters had only a 1 week to train and we still managed to get the Pakistani army of our soil.
Proud of Bangladesh, And it was not India who won this war. The Indian army did nothing in all respect but Freedom fighters of Bangladesh did. And through this we achieved greatness and we won 1971 liberation.
lot of innocent lives were lost during this war including over a million lives, verily the Bangladesh army emerged making 93'000 soldiers surrender.
Joy Bangla!


----------



## ProsperBD

Bangladesh Navy.


----------



## desioptimist

ProsperBD said:


> Pakistan defeated by Bangladesh
> I heard our freedom fighters had only a 1 week to train and we still managed to get the Pakistani army of our soil.
> Proud of Bangladesh, And it was not India who won this war. The Indian army did nothing in all respect but Freedom fighters of Bangladesh did. And through this we achieved greatness and we won 1971 liberation.
> lot of innocent lives were lost during this war including over a million lives, verily the Bangladesh army emerged making 93'000 soldiers surrender.
> Joy Bangla!


 
Is that what they teach in bangladesh?
It will be interesting to know what pakistanis think of this assertion, that their army was defeated in the hand of a militia (that too trained for 1 week as per you).
In the mean time, just read the histrory, internet is a good resource.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

If you thinks so buddy..lol


----------



## ProsperBD

desioptimist said:


> Is that what they teach in bangladesh?
> It will be interesting to know what pakistanis think of this assertion, that their army was defeated in the hand of a militia (that too trained for 1 week as per you).
> In the mean time, just read the histrory, internet is a good resource.


Bangladesh did the most part as they had to, who was gaining independence here India or Bangladesh?
India intervened because of the genocide and I am happy they did, but Bangladesh won this war with Sheik Mujibur Rahman and the freedom fighters..
PERIOD.


----------



## ProsperBD

Liquid said:


> If you thinks so buddy..lol


 I think so, no I know so, I am happy that you gave us a bit of help but it was mostly up to Mukhti Bahani.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ProsperBD said:


> I think so, no I know so, I am happy that you gave us a bit of help but it was mostly up to Mukhti Bahani.


 
Little help like aircraft carrier, Indian army and air force??











I dont think it was coincidence Pakistan surrendered like a week after India started to fight back.


----------



## ProsperBD

desioptimist said:


> Is that what they teach in bangladesh?
> It will be interesting to know what pakistanis think of this assertion, that their army was defeated in the hand of a militia (that too trained for 1 week as per you).
> In the mean time, just read the histrory, internet is a good resource.


 Do I care what the Pakistanis have to say for this? it is obvious the thread will go a whole different way, This is true they were defeated in the hands of a militia. But a little bit of help from the Indians really gave us a lift off, can you say anymore?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desioptimist

ProsperBD said:


> Bangladesh did the most part as they had to, who was gaining independence here India or Bangladesh?
> India intervened because of the genocide and I am happy they did, but Bangladesh won this war with Sheik Mujibur Rahman and the freedom fighters..
> PERIOD.


 
It is not a matter of who needed more, it has to do with historical accuracy.
There are things which I wish I could change history, for example India's loss to china in 62 war. But I cant deny, because that is history.
Did you read how the Indian army planned and executed the war? How the war was fought in west pakistan as well as east pakistan. What Indian navy and air force did to blunt the pakistani attack.
Without outsider help, you would have been massacred by a trained pakistani army. Best you could do was fight guerrilla war, and if pakistanis wanted they could have just stayed there.

You need an army to hold the ground, a guerrilla army can only hit and run.
Freedom fighters were helpful, but they cant win wars.


----------



## ProsperBD

Liquid said:


> Little help like aircraft carrier, Indian army and air force??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think it was coincidence Pakistan surrendered like a week after India started to fight back.


 This is true but, the freedom fighters did the most part. I know my history very well; India intervened yes.. gave us help, but when the freedom fighters fought them in order to make them surrender.
The title was supposed to be the title is supposed to be....

" pakistan surrender to&#65279; bangladesh with the help of india"


----------



## ProsperBD

desioptimist said:


> It is not a matter of who needed more, it has to do with historical accuracy.
> There are things which I wish I could change history, for example India's loss of war to china in 62. But I cant deny, because that is history.
> Did you read how the Indian army planned and executed the war? How the war was fought in west pakistan as well as east pakistan. What Indian navy and air force did to blunt the pakistani attack.
> Without outsider help, you would have been massacred by a trained pakistani army. Best you could do was fight guerrilla war, and if pakistanis wanted they could have just stayed there.
> 
> You need an army to hold the ground, a guerrilla army can only hit and run.
> Freedom fighters were helpful, but they cant win wars.


 Of course, but in my opinion most of the gratitude is towards our freedom fighters. We all know that India intervened in order to win this war, but This war was won by us not the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desioptimist

ProsperBD said:


> Of course, but in my opinion most of the gratitude is towards our freedom fighters. We all know that India intervened in order to win this war, but This war was won by us not the Indians.


 
I dont want you to show gratitude to India. Of course you should be more grateful towards your freedom fighters.
However I just want you to know the truth. Read how war is fought, how an army holds on.
If freedom fighters could win freedom, kashmir would have been free, so would be iraq(when US forces were there).
Just see what is happening in Libya, and try to understand. An untrained militia can get success initially, but is no match against a trained army. They need outside support which is vital.
Even areal bombing support will not help the militia, they need help from nato army, boots on ground.


----------



## desioptimist

ProsperBD said:


> This is true but, the freedom fighters did the most part. I know my history very well; India intervened yes.. gave us help, but when the freedom fighters fought them in order to make them surrender.
> The title was supposed to be the title is supposed to be....
> 
> " pakistan surrender to&#65279; bangladesh with the help of india"


 
Pakistan army never surrenderd to bangladeshi mukti bahini. They surrended to Indian army. I am not sure how you got these misconception.
Do you see any mukti vahini in the surrender picture? You have the picture of surrender right?


----------



## ProsperBD

desioptimist said:


> I dont want you to show gratitude to India. Of course you should be more grateful towards your freedom fighters.
> However I just want you to know the truth. Read how war is fought, how an army holds on.
> If freedom fighters could win freedom, kashmir would have been free, so would be iraq(when US forces were there).
> Just see what is happening in Libya, and try to understand. An untrained militia can get success initially, but is no match against a trained army. They need outside support which is vital.
> Even areal bombing support will not help the militia, they need help from nato army, boots on ground.


 Desioptimist, these leaves me to one option but I must not say on this forum because it may be racist or offensive to the Pakistani members and as it is a Pakistani forum. So no That is where it ends.


----------



## desioptimist

ProsperBD said:


> Desioptimist, these leaves me to one option but I must not say on this forum because it may be racist or offensive..


 
Why would you use racism to prove your point, unless you have run out of facts and figures. 
Other than racism, you also cant use "ad hominem" in argument, i.e. you cant say to me "you are a stupid Indian, hence all you say are lies".
Please read this
Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Remember pakistan army is a good army in south asia, and was once part of British Indian army.


----------



## ProsperBD

desioptimist said:


> Pakistan army never surrenderd to bangladeshi mukti bahini. They surrended to Indian army. I am not sure how you got these misconception.
> Do you see any mukti vahini in the surrender picture? You have the picture of surrender right?


Yes it is possible, they did not surrender to India, they surrendered to Bangladesh with the help from India.


----------



## ProsperBD

desioptimist said:


> I dont want you to show gratitude to India. Of course you should be more grateful towards your freedom fighters.
> However I just want you to know the truth. Read how war is fought, how an army holds on.
> If freedom fighters could win freedom, kashmir would have been free, so would be iraq(when US forces were there).
> Just see what is happening in Libya, and try to understand. An untrained militia can get success initially, but is no match against a trained army. They need outside support which is vital.
> Even areal bombing support will not help the militia, they need help from nato army, boots on ground.


Kashmir is weak compared to Pakistan, and Libya is not gaining independence where did you get this from


----------



## desioptimist

ProsperBD said:


> Kashmir is weak compared to Pakistan, and Libya is not gaining independence where did you get this from


 
brother, I am just using the example to prove the point.
The point is, it is very difficult for a civilian militia to fight against an army.
It is difficult for libyan militia to fight against libyan army, hence libya is not gaining independence anytime soon.
It is difficult for fighters in kashmir to fight against Indian army.
It was very difficult for resistance fighter in iraq to fight against US army.
Hence

It would be very difficult for mukti vahini to fight against pakistan army, remember they were part of british Indian army once.


----------



## desioptimist

ProsperBD said:


> Yes it is possible, they did not surrender to India, they surrendered to Bangladesh with the help from India.


 
Army does not surrender to countries, army surrenders to another army.
When pakistan army surrenderd, bangladesh did not exist.
Read this, you will know exact conditions of surrender.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrument_of_Surrender_(1971)


----------



## ProsperBD

desioptimist said:


> brother, I am just using the example to prove the point.
> The point is, it is very difficult for a civilian militia to fight against an army.
> It is difficult for libyan militia to fight against libyan army, hence libya is not gaining independence anytime soon.
> It is difficult for fighters in kashmir to fight against Indian army.
> It was very difficult for resistance fighter in iraq to fight against US army.
> Hence
> 
> It would be very difficult for mukti vahini to fight against pakistan army, remember they were part of british Indian army once.


Desioptimist, I cannot say it in this forum otherwise some members may take offence may we end this discussion, thanks.


----------



## ProsperBD

desioptimist said:


> Army does not surrender to countries, army surrenders to another army.
> When pakistan army surrenderd, bangladesh did not exist.
> Read this, you will know exact conditions of surrender.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrument_of_Surrender_(1971)


Desioptimist, some members may take 'offence'


----------



## ProsperBD

Pakistani Army Comander in the Eastern Command, Lt. General A. A. K. Niazi, signing the Instrument of Surrender in front of General of Officer Commanding in Chief of India and Bangladesh Forces in the Eastern Theatre, Lt. General Jagjit Singh Aurora. 16th December, 1971 
INSTRUMENT OF SURRENDER

The PAKISTAN Eastern Command agree to surender all PAKISTAN
Armed Forces in BANGLA DESH to Lieutenant-General JAGJIT SINGH AURORA,
General Officer Commanding in Chief of the Indian and Bangladesh forces
in the Eastern Theatre. This surrender includes all PAKISTAN land, air
and naval forces as also all para-military forces and civil armed forces.
These forces will lay down their arms and surrender at the places where
they are currently located to the nearest regular troops under the
command of Lieutenant-General JAGJIT SINGH AURORA.

The PAKISTAN Eastern Command shall come under the orders of
Lieutenant-General JAGJIT SINGH AURORA as soon as the instrument has
been signed. Disobedience of orders will be regarded as a breach of
the surrender terms and will be dealt with in accordance with the
accepted laws and usages of war. The decision of Lieutenant-General
JAGJIT SINGH AURORA will be final, should any doubt arise as to the
meaning of interpretation of the surender terms.

Lieutenant JAGJIT SINGH AURORA goves a solemn assurance
that personnel who surrender shall be treated with dignity and respect
that soldiers are entitled to in accordance with provisions of the
GENEVA Convention and guarantees the safety and well-being of all
PAKISTAN military and para-military forces who surrender. Protection
will be provided to foreign nationals, ethnic minorities and personnel
of WEST PAKISTANI origin by the forces under the command of Lieutenant-
General JAGJIT SINGH AURORA.



<signed > <signed>

(JAGJIT SINGH AURORA) (AMIR ABDULLAH KHAN NIAZI)
Lieutenant-General Leiutenant-General
General Officer Commanding in Chief Martial Law Administrator Zone B and

Virtual Bangladesh : History : The Instrument of Surrender
India and Bangladesh Forces in the Commander Eastern Command
Eastern Theatre (Pakistan)
16 December 1971 16 December 1971

16 December 1971 16 December 1971


----------



## ProsperBD

Desi I'm off to sleep now


----------



## desioptimist

ProsperBD said:


> Pakistani Army Comander in the Eastern Command, Lt. General A. A. K. Niazi, signing the Instrument of Surrender in front of General of Officer Commanding in Chief of India and Bangladesh Forces in the Eastern Theatre, Lt. General Jagjit Singh Aurora. 16th December, 1971
> INSTRUMENT OF SURRENDER
> 
> The PAKISTAN Eastern Command agree to surender all PAKISTAN
> Armed Forces in BANGLA DESH to Lieutenant-General JAGJIT SINGH AURORA,
> General Officer Commanding in Chief of the Indian and Bangladesh forces
> in the Eastern Theatre. This surrender includes all PAKISTAN land, air
> and naval forces as also all para-military forces and civil armed forces.
> These forces will lay down their arms and surrender at the places where
> they are currently located to the nearest regular troops under the
> command of Lieutenant-General JAGJIT SINGH AURORA.
> 
> The PAKISTAN Eastern Command shall come under the orders of
> Lieutenant-General JAGJIT SINGH AURORA as soon as the instrument has
> been signed. Disobedience of orders will be regarded as a breach of
> the surrender terms and will be dealt with in accordance with the
> accepted laws and usages of war. The decision of Lieutenant-General
> JAGJIT SINGH AURORA will be final, should any doubt arise as to the
> meaning of interpretation of the surender terms.
> 
> Lieutenant JAGJIT SINGH AURORA goves a solemn assurance
> that personnel who surrender shall be treated with dignity and respect
> that soldiers are entitled to in accordance with provisions of the
> GENEVA Convention and guarantees the safety and well-being of all
> PAKISTAN military and para-military forces who surrender. Protection
> will be provided to foreign nationals, ethnic minorities and personnel
> of WEST PAKISTANI origin by the forces under the command of Lieutenant-
> General JAGJIT SINGH AURORA.
> 
> 
> 
> <signed > <signed>
> 
> (JAGJIT SINGH AURORA) (AMIR ABDULLAH KHAN NIAZI)
> Lieutenant-General Leiutenant-General
> General Officer Commanding in Chief Martial Law Administrator Zone B and
> 
> Virtual Bangladesh : History : The Instrument of Surrender
> India and Bangladesh Forces in the Commander Eastern Command
> Eastern Theatre (Pakistan)
> 16 December 1971 16 December 1971
> 
> 16 December 1971 16 December 1971


 
It does mention Bangladesh. You are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ebr77

Interesting


----------



## Zabaniyah

BD military need some good dedicated attack helicopters. A bunch of Mi-17s with rocket pods is a pseudo gunship at best. 







Bell AH-1Z "Viper". 

"^^


----------



## bd_4_ever

Zabanya said:


> BD military need some good dedicated attack helicopters. A bunch of Mi-17s with rocket pods is a pseudo gunship at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell AH-1Z "Viper".
> 
> "^^





Only issue is to know whether they will be offered to us...


Cheers!!!


----------



## mil-avia

*Images : Fouga Magister aircrafts of BAF :











*


----------



## mil-avia

*China Rearms Bangladesh On The Cheap*


----------



## eastwatch

desioptimist said:


> Is that what they teach in bangladesh?
> It will be interesting to know what pakistanis think of this assertion, that their army was defeated in the hand of a militia (that too trained for 1 week as per you).
> In the mean time, just read the histrory, internet is a good resource.


 
Yes, BD people should be taught this way because it is the truth. We, certainly received help from Indian army, took training in Indian soil. But, it was our own war and we won it with the help of Indian army. It is not the other way. It is our sacrifice that brought us an independent country.

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




desioptimist said:


> Army does not surrender to countries, army surrenders to another army.
> When pakistan army surrenderd, bangladesh did not exist.
> Read this, you will know exact conditions of surrender.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instrument_of_Surrender_(1971)



The country Bangladesh existed since at least from 26th March, 1971, if not from an earlier time.

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




desioptimist said:


> Pakistan army never surrenderd to bangladeshi mukti bahini. They surrended to Indian army. I am not sure how you got these misconception.
> Do you see any mukti vahini in the surrender picture? You have the picture of surrender right?



Pakistan Army surrendered to the Joint Command of Bangladesh and India. Do not distort history.


----------



## bdslph

lets put it past and lets move forward together with India Pakistan and Bangladesh 

every body had there reasons for the 1971 war but it doesn't mean that we will bring that in every place 

Pakistan learned there lesson Bangladesh got Independence and India had what they wanted 

wish we have better relationship with Pakistan and India a true friendly relationship


----------



## bdslph

Pakistan was our former enemy 

we all have our difference you hate pakistan then good  also hate USA as they provided a lot of weapon also to Pakistan during the war 

but one thing no matter how much we hate each other we are still brother and we have the same blood 

 

Salam to everyone


----------



## eastwatch

@bdslph, it is a military thread. Please concentrate on that topic and try to contribute.


----------



## Avisheik

*Osmanis 28th death anniversary being observed*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The 28th death anniversary of General MAG Osmani, the commander-in-chief of the Armed Forces during the War of Liberation, is being observed in the district with due respect.

Although the occasion is not being observed nationally, some local organizations have drawn up elaborate programmes to mark the day. 

Bangabir Osmani Smrity Parishad, Grater Sylhet Ganadabi Parishad, Mahiuddin Shiru Parishad, Sylhet City College and Shajalal City College placed wreath and offered prayers at his grave in the morning.

Meanwhile, Osmani museum is likely to hold a doa mahfil at 4pm and Bhasani- Osmani Smriti Sansad will offer special prayer at a local mosque after the Johor prayer.

Besides, Shajalal City College will hold a discussion meeting and doa mahfil at the students auditorium of the college at about 7pm. Later, they will distribute swing machines among poor people.

Among others, Sylhet City Corporation Mayor Badruddin Ahmed Kamran and district deputy commissioner Abduj Jahir Chowdhury Sufian are expected to attend the discussion.

Osmani was born in Balaganj under Sylhet district on September1, 1918. He passed matriculation from Sylhet Government Pilot School in 1934, securing 1st division marks - which was a rare feat in those times. Like many Muslim Bengali students of the era, He attended Aligarh Muslim University, India and graduated in 1938. 

He started his carrier as an officer with the British Indian Army in 1939and promoted to the rank of Major in 1942. He opted to join the Pakistan Army after British departed leaving the two new independent nations of India and Pakistan in 1947 as a Lieutenant Colonel.

He was elected as Commander -in-Chief of Bangladesh Forces in 1971 by all the Bengali officers, who were the principal participants during the early inception of the independence declaration on March 26, 1971. 

General Osmany, the C-in-C, retired as the first full General (four star) of Bangladesh Forces, which was replaced by Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force. 

After serving in various government posts during 1972-1975 until his resignation, he was also active in politics during 1977-1984 as the head of Jatiya Janata Party until his death.


----------



## kobiraaz

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/159568-bangladesh-may-acquire-10-russian-yak-130s-4.html


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

Hey did we already get the delivery of MBT-2000 (44 in #)


----------



## kobiraaz

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/163087-bangladesh-navy-getting-some-extra-frigates-very-soon-3.html#post2659963


----------



## kobiraaz

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/162528-exercise-shanti-doot-3-a.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/162694-bd-peacekeepers-ivory-coast-gunfight.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/161634-join-bangladesh-navy-commercial.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/162943-us-special-forces-bangladesh.html


----------



## kobiraaz

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/161300-chinese-mrap-bangladesh.html


----------

